# Heiler nur mit AddOn spielbar?



## Dicun (25. November 2009)

Moin zusammen,
möglich, daß das hier ein Mimimi-Thread wird, aber ich eröffne ihn trotzdem mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner einer hat drei Chars auf 80 gezockt. Ne Jägerin, nen Pala und ne DuDu.
DD mit allen drei ist kein Problem, Tanken mit Pala (und evtl. mit DuDu) auch nicht...
Wenn ich aber heilen will...geht das überhaupt ohne AddOn? Ich denke dabei an meine DuDu.

Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in Healbot & Co. reinzuarbeiten - oder gar meine Maus
zu programmieren.  Wieso bietet Blizz nicht was an, mit dem man die Heilung und Dispells
optimal raushaut? (< Mimimi-Teil)

Habt ihr Tips für einen wie mich, der gerne der Gilde als Heiler zur Verfügung stehen möchte, aber
mit dem Ausführen der Heilung nicht klar kommt? Egal ob Pala Heal oder DuDu Heal.

Danke schonmal für die Tips, Meinungen und Flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (25. November 2009)

Ähm nö n Addon brauchst du eig. nicht dafür.
Kannst ja auch einfach mit Maus auf des zu heilende Ziel klicken und dein heilspell drücken per Taste?!
So hab ich des immer gemacht aber hab mittlerweile Healbot weil es des heilen echt vereinfacht. Ist gechillter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alskleine Info. Du musst dich nichts ins Healbot "einarbeiten" des ist echt einfach und du kannst es ohne große Programmiererei damit arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (25. November 2009)

Tipps in dem Sinne kann ich dir leider keine geben,aber ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal das Heilen so üben z.B. auch mal in Low-Inis gehen oder so.
Man kann auch einfach mal sich die Fertigkeiten genauer durchlesen ,um dann auch vielleicht besser mit den Cooldowns klarzukommen um alles genauer timen zu können.
Das hab ich einfach mal gemacht damals.
Ansonsten gilt einfach nur üben üben und nochmals üben + vielleicht bessere Heileritems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

ich benutze auch kein healbot ich komm damit nicht klar (wahrscheinlich investiere ich zu wenig zeit um zu lernren aber ich mags nicht) ich nutze seid ich mit WoW anfing (naja seid ich weiß es gibt addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) X-Perl unitframes es ist für mich übersichtlich und es zeigt mir jede grp an die ich will....ich denke ohne addons kannst du in schlachtzügen nict heilen da du nur deine grp anezeigt bekommst (ob man es ändern kann ohne addon ka) aber xperl ist gut ich nutze es auch mit allen klassen


----------



## Rodanold (25. November 2009)

Selbst wenn du davor Bammel hast bzw. dich dagegen wehrst so sind diverse Addons
wirklich für Heiler fast notwendig. Spätestens im 25er wird es sonst wahnsinnig unübersichtlich,
so du nicht grad MT-Heal ohen Cross machst.^^

Ich hab mich für meine Heiler entschlossen Healbot zu nutzen.
Es dauert zwar lange bis es richtig eingestellt ist, dafür finde ich es von der
Funktionalität nahezu optimal. Da kann Blizz fast nix besseres mehr bringen.

Andere Heiler die ich kenne arbeiten auch mit Grid, wobei ich persönlich da mit 
den Einstellungen nicht zu recht kommen.

CU


----------



## Pariktus (25. November 2009)

hallo

darf ich fragen warum keine addons?

Mit dem Paladin kannst du im raid auch ohne addons arbeiten als mt heiler

ich bin selbst heal Paladin benutze aber healbot was auch den pala begrenzt als kleiner gruppenspammer macht was sich ohne Addon schwerer machen lässt

und ich finde addons sind als heiler sehr sehr nützlich und man sollte sich überlegen sich in healbot oder sowas einzuarbeiten den ich benutze nur healbot und decke damit alles ab..... also entzabern heilen schilden

mfg


----------



## DirtySaint (25. November 2009)

Also ich hatte auch mal eine Weile HealBot, muss aber sagen, dass es mich nie wirklich überzeugt hat. Diese Rum-Klickerei schon gar nicht^^

Habe seit langem Grid und das reicht mir voll und ganz. Mehr brauche ich nicht. Einfach nett mitten ins Interface eingebaut und das passt. Mit Debuff und Hots-Anzeige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glg Kati


----------



## Kelory (25. November 2009)

> Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in Healbot & Co. reinzuarbeiten - oder gar meine Maus
> zu programmieren.  Wieso bietet Blizz nicht was an, mit dem man die Heilung und Dispells
> optimal raushaut? (< Mimimi-Teil)



Das versteh ich nicht so richtig.... Wieso hast du Bammel davor? Keine Lust, okay... aber das ist nicht wirklich schwer.
Wenn Blizzard sowas anbietet müsstest du dich auch "reinarbeiten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Scheu vor Healbot, is nen nettes Programm. Und leicht zu bedienen. Dazu noch Decursive und alles is in Butter.
Viel Spaß beim Heilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

kommt drauf an was du heilen wisslt, ab gewissen hardmodes wird anklicken zum heilen definitiv nicht mehr klappen...
und zu dem über mir, klar kannst du deinen raid ohne addon sehen oO einfach auf "Raid" gehen und die Gruppe auf den Desktop ziehen

p.s. GRID 4teh win


----------



## jeef (25. November 2009)

Geht auch ohne Probleme ohne ist hat nur nich so schön chillig ^^


----------



## Karoluss (25. November 2009)

Das mit dem Heilen ist in der tat so eine Sache. Ich heile mittlerweile sowohl mit meinem Pala als auch mit meiner Schamanin, bbei beiden benutze ich Grid und Clique und komme damit klar( ne Freundin von mir schwört auf Vohdooo, oder wie das heißt).

Vorweg: Mit Addons heilt es sich deutlich einfacher, ich hab es zum Beipiel mit dem Pala so eingestellt, dass ich so über den größten Teil der Zeit, den Boss/ Mob im target halten kann, was seeehr hilfreich ist, um zum Beispiel das Siegel aufrecht zu erhalten, oder aber auch bei Bossen wie dem iron Council oder Jaraxxus, wo man ggf. schnell nen Debuff vom tank runterdecursen muss, und vorher der Boss was castet). Ich würd dir auch verschiedene Makros empfehlen, damit du schneller switchen kannst, bzw. schnell die Flamme wieder oben hast.

Also ich würde dir zu Addons/ makros raten. ABER:

Wenn du es partout nicht möchtest, in 5er Ini´s wird es auch ohne gehen, man kann auch so gut heilen, ich hab es jahrelang auch geschafft und es geht auch gut ohne.

In Raids ist es dann so eine Sache: Die Leute mit Addons werden einfach deutlich schneller heilen, weil sie zum Beispiel einfach nicht noch das zu heilende Ziel erst anwählen müssen, sondern mit der Maus drüber fahren, und die richtige Taste schnell drücken können. Du wirst dann( wahrscheinlich) viel Overheal produzieren, aber wenn du als Pala etwa den Tank heilen musst, das geht natürlich auch gut ohne Addons.

Bevor nun einer Noob schreit: Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es super heiler gibt, die alles ohne Addons hinbekommen, und nicht zu langsam sind, wie meinereiner. Das find ich auch wirklich klasse, aber das sind meist reine Heiler. Für den Normalo, der ab und zu gerne heilt, würde ich wie gesagt, Addons empfehlen.

Gruß

Karoluss


----------



## Falkulus (25. November 2009)

Also man kann ohne Healbot heilen, muss dann aber jeden einzelnen der Grp auf eine F Taste legen und dann die F-Taste drücken und den Spell.

In Healbot muss man sich nun wirklich nicht einarbeiten. Draufpacken und dann siehst du für jeden in der Gruppe eine kleinen halb durchsichtigen Balken.
Wenn jemand Schaden bekommt ist der Balken nicht mehr transparent und hat eine Farbe. Grün alles ok, ab 50% ca wird der Balken gelb und ab ca 25% 
rot. Ist der Char über den Jordan gegangen ist der entsprechende Balken wieder transparent und der name des Chars (im Balken) ist schwarz anstatt weiss.

Zum Heilen auf den Balken klicken gut is. 

Ein paar Tipps von einer Heildose: 
Viel wichtiger als das Addon ist es ein "Gefühl" für den Tank, die Ini und den Raid zu bekommen. Da fast jede deiner Heilungen eine Castzeit hat musst du ein
Stück den DMG der kommt "im Voraus erahnen". Klingt bescheuert aber nur dann kannst du in den Tank oder die Grp bei Schadensspitzen oben halten. 
Du musst deine Fähigkeiten sehr gut kennen und es empfiehlt sich für spontan Heilungen oder Casts wie dem Handauflegen ein, "ach scheisse" Macro zu programmieren
und auf eine Taste zu legen. 
Z.B. in dem Macro steht als Ziel der Tank, und dannach der cast für das Handauflegen. Geht was schief haust du auf die Taste, und der Tank wird das Ziel und bekommt Handauflegen. Ihn erst anzuwählen und dann Handauflegen drücken könnte unter Umständen zu lange dauern.

Wenn du wirklich nur eine Single-Target-Heilung machen musst (z.B. Tankheilung) und wirklich nichts anderes braucht es keinen Healbot das geht auch so. Aber sobald du zwischen Zielen wechseln musst (beim Heilpala aufgrund des Richturteils des Lichts praktisch immer der Fall), wirds aufwändig. 

Mein Tipp für den Heilpala: 
Healbot (für die Heilung) 
Decursive  (fürs reinigen der Krankheiten/Gifte) 
Visual heal (als Anzeige für Raids damit du weisst ob schon eine Heilung auf dein Ziel läuft) 


Dann heisst es einfach üben ;-) 

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------



## Pariktus (25. November 2009)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Das mit dem Heilen ist in der tat so eine Sache. Ich heile mittlerweile sowohl mit meinem Pala als auch mit meiner Schamanin, bbei beiden benutze ich Grid und Clique und komme damit klar( ne Freundin von mir schwört auf Vohdooo, oder wie das heißt).
> 
> Vorweg: Mit Addons heilt es sich deutlich einfacher, ich hab es zum Beipiel mit dem Pala so eingestellt, dass ich so über den größten Teil der Zeit, den Boss/ Mob im target halten kann, was seeehr hilfreich ist, um zum Beispiel das Siegel aufrecht zu erhalten, oder aber auch bei Bossen wie dem iron Council oder Jaraxxus, wo man ggf. schnell nen Debuff vom tank runterdecursen muss, und vorher der Boss was castet). Ich würd dir auch verschiedene Makros empfehlen, damit du schneller switchen kannst, bzw. schnell die Flamme wieder oben hast.
> 
> ...



bin reiner heiler und ohne addons never ist viel zu schön mit XD

mfg


----------



## VampirLestat (25. November 2009)

brauchen definitves neine.

aber warumdas leben schwer machen. bzw was fällt alles unter addon???

hast du das standart ui interface ???
wenn nein spilest du doch eh schon mit addon.

so nun zu mener persönlichen meinung (Bäumchen)
ich bin froh über meine 3 addons 
als erstes hab ich x perl da mir das standart ui nicht gefällt 
(und gut eingestellt zeig es range sämtlich für mich wichtigen debuffs etc)
Dann hab ich hotcandy das zeigt wie lang nochw elcher hot auf wem tickt
und das ich mir beim heilen nicht die finger breche habe ich noch clique (hoffe richtig geschrieben ;-) )
damit hab ich mir auf die maustasten mene zauber gelegt (alles in allem glaub ich 15 oder so)
und da muss man nix pogramieren einfach auf den spell im zauberbuch mit der taste drücken die du haben willst und gut is ;-)


es spart einfach zeit mit dem mauszeiger nur über die raidframes zu fahren und beim drücken der taste schon die zauber zu wirken als erst anwählen und dann die zaubertaste drücken. und ich hba für mich das gefühl ein bessern überblick zu haben (wie ist das mana meiner mitheiler ist schon ein hot auf dem ziel wird grad ne heilung auf das zeil gecastet etc etc.
ist halt subjektiv aber ich hab das gefühl so noch effizineter und schneller zu sein und alle inofs die ich brauche gebündelt auf einen blick zu haben

sorry für rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Mittlerweile braucht man keine Addons mehr zum heilen. Du kannst wenn Du in der Raid bist die einzelnen Klassen aus dem Raidfenster ziehen, sie so positionieren dass Du nen guten Überblick hast und dann ohne Problme heilen.


----------



## Karoluss (25. November 2009)

Pariktus schrieb:


> bin reiner heiler und ohne addons never ist viel zu schön mit XD
> 
> mfg




Mir auch, aber ich kenn da noch so einige Puristen^^

Gruß

Karoluss


----------



## GrillGorilla (25. November 2009)

Bin mit meinem schamane auch ab und an Heiler, aber hab außer Grid auch kein besonderes Addon zum heilen.

Ich betrachte Grid auch nicht wirklich als Heileraddon, denn alles was es macht ist diese übergroßen Schlachtgruppenfenster auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.

Anklicken und Taste 1 - 5 drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pariktus (25. November 2009)

> Ein paar Tipps von einer Heildose:
> Viel wichtiger als das Addon ist es ein "Gefühl" für den Tank, die Ini und den Raid zu bekommen. Da fast jede deiner Heilungen eine Castzeit hat musst du ein
> Stück den DMG der kommt "im Voraus erahnen". Klingt bescheuert aber nur dann kannst du in den Tank oder die Grp bei Schadensspitzen oben halten.
> Du musst deine Fähigkeiten sehr gut kennen und es empfiehlt sich für spontan Heilungen oder Casts wie dem Handauflegen ein, "ach scheisse" Macro zu programmieren
> ...



also ich heile mit meinem pala durch und halte heilegerschock und die Richturteile auf cd dann brauchst du nicht drauf zu achten wann viel dmg kommt und wann nicht du hast zwar dann massig overheal aber egal mim pala gehst du eh nie oom


----------



## Komicus (25. November 2009)

Was besser ist, mit oder ohne Addon, muss jeder für sich raus finden darum kann ich jetzt nur von meinem bäumchen reden. Als MT Heiler brauchst keine addons ,nur den tank im target und knöpfchen für den Heilcast drücken.Bei 5mann gehts auch noch ohne (bei mir zumindest) aber wenn du dann im 10/25ger bist...also wer da ohne addon(ich hab zb healbot drauf) klar kommt der verdient echt respekt das er da nich bekloppt wird^^


----------



## Æxodus (25. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich benutze auch kein healbot ich komm damit nicht klar (wahrscheinlich investiere ich zu wenig zeit um zu lernren aber ich mags nicht) ich nutze seid ich mit WoW anfing (naja seid ich weiß es gibt addons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Fett Markierte ist nicht richtig. Du kannst dir auch ohne jegliches Addon den Schlachtzug anzeigen lassen. So mach ich es nämlich. ich benutz weder Grid, healbot oder sonst irgend son gedöns. Einfach im Schlachtzug auf Schlachtzug gehe dann sieht man rechts die jeweiligen Klassenicons und die dann da raus ziehen fertig. Aufpassen muss man nur wenn es bissl hektischer wird beim healen, denn dann kann es einem schonmal passieren, dass dir das Fenster der jeweiligen klassen verruscht. Man kann es nämlich nicht fixieren. Schade

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Adnuf (25. November 2009)

Klar geht healen ohne Addon....... unsere Healer in pdk10 u25 ect heilen großteils ohne healbot o.ä addons


----------



## LubuLegend (25. November 2009)

Meine Freundin, Holypriest, klickt aus überzeugung Zauber sowie Spieler nur per Maus an.
Failboat sagt: 1 Fail. Recount sagt: 5k HPS -> letzter Resett: Pre 3.1


----------



## Stevesteel (25. November 2009)

Übung macht den Meister, dann brauchst auch keine Addons.
Sie dienen nur dazu, das Heilen zu perfektionieren & zu erleichtern, aber wenn du am Anfang deiner Heilerkarriere stehst, solltest du erstmal 
mit der normalen Bar, der Heilung, deinen Fähigkeiten und GCDs klarkommen und wissen, wie und wann du welchen Spruch einsetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (25. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich benutze auch kein healbot ich komm damit nicht klar (wahrscheinlich investiere ich zu wenig zeit um zu lernren aber ich mags nicht) ich nutze seid ich mit WoW anfing (naja seid ich weiß es gibt addons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst dir alle Klassen bzw Gruppe auf deinem Screen ziehen aus dem Schlachtzugfenster selbst


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. November 2009)

Also Prinzipiell brauchst du fürs heilen keine Addons nur ums Programieren der Maus/Tastertur kommst nicht drum rum


Bespiel:

Wichtigsten Heil Zauber sind auf 1-4

Dein Fokustarget hast du auf "F" Gruppenmitglieder Swicht man normalerweise mit F1-F5 damit man aber keinen Krampf in den Fingern Bekommt kann man dies auf "G  und H" Legen (Vor und zurück Swichen)
Den Wichtigen Entgiftenzauiber hast du fann auf R oder E

Und schon kannst du ohne ein Addon zu gebrauchen Prima Heilen aber du must halt mit dem was dir zur Verfügung steht (in dem Fall die Tasterturbelegung die Blizz einen anbietet) entsprechen Belegen.

Ich kann dir Aber Grid +Clique empfehlen

Grid ist die Frame Anzeige und Clique ist ein Schönes addon welches im Zauberbuch einen Weiteren Reiter hinzufügt und Kinderleicht erklärt dass sogar ein Chimpanse das ding Bedienen kann. Man brauch dann einfach nur den Zauber auswählen und Linke/rechte Maus what ever drücken und Clique mekrt sich die Kombi

mfg


----------



## Kyrha (25. November 2009)

Ich benutz auch healbot (bin auch zu blöd für grind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und im grunde ist es easy going, ist alles voreingestellt, mit pala und dudu. du kannst dir aber noch nette sachen reinmachen, wie farbe ändern bei krankheit, gift etc. dir ein warnton geben lassen (welche ich übelst nervig finde, aber einige schwören drauf). du kannst dein sprüche so reinmachen wie du willst. u.s.w.

aber im grunde kannst du, sobalt healbot installiert ist, eifach loslegen. falls du mehr als healer raiden willst und du für grp zuständig bist (auf Bäumchen bezogen) empfielt es sich, die eintellungen ein wenig zu ändern. Als Palaheal (welcher ich auch habe) spielt es eigentlich keine gr. rolle ob du nen addon hast oder ned (ausser dispellen, da wirds dir so dann einfacher gemacht). 

Probiers aus, und wenns dir ned passt, kannst es immernoch ändern, anderes addon nehmen etc. es wird dir durch addons um einiges leichter gemcht (ich weiss von was ich rede, hab zu bc zeiten ohne geheilt und dat war ne sauarbeit)


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Das Fett Markierte ist nicht richtig. Du kannst dir auch ohne jegliches Addon den Schlachtzug anzeigen lassen. So mach ich es nämlich. ich benutz weder Grid, healbot oder sonst irgend son gedöns. Einfach im Schlachtzug auf Schlachtzug gehe dann sieht man rechts die jeweiligen Klassenicons und die dann da raus ziehen fertig. Aufpassen muss man nur wenn es bissl hektischer wird beim healen, denn dann kann es einem schonmal passieren, dass dir das Fenster der jeweiligen klassen verruscht. Man kann es nämlich nicht fixieren. Schade
> 
> Mfg Æxo


hab ja gesagt ob man es ohne addon ändern kann weiß ich nicht^^ steht in klammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. November 2009)

Ich hab mit Schami eigentlich von Anfang an mit Healbot geheilt. Hab es zwar auch ohne Addon versucht aber hatte zu BC Zeiten en bescheidenen Pc da war mit Leute einzeln rauspicken ne Aktion die ich meinem Raid nicht zutrauen wollte mit 5 FPS ... macht das KEINEN Spaß ^^

Black Temple mit ~ 12 FPS im Durchschnitt ^^

Von daher hab ich mich an Healaddons gewöhnt. Und bevor jetzt gesagt wird "Heiler mit Addon können nicht heilen" Überlegt mal warum die das evtl machen. Ich kenn auch en überzeugten Puristen der nur mit Hand heilt aber das ist nix für mich. Und Ich muß genau so laufen wie Heiler ohne Addons.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Von daher hab ich mich an Healaddons gewöhnt. Und bevor jetzt gesagt wird "Heiler mit Addon können nicht heilen" Überlegt mal warum die das evtl machen. Ich kenn auch en überzeugten Puristen der nur mit Hand heilt aber das ist nix für mich. Und Ich muß genau so laufen wie Heiler ohne Addons.


In gelangweilten 5er Instanzen hab ich jeweils sogar ohne Addons und nur mit einer Hand geheilt, damits ein Bisschen interessanter wurde. Möglich ist das Heilen genauso mit wie ohne Addons. Nur wichtig ist, dass es für den Spieler, der hinter dem Heiler sitzt angenehm ist. Für manche Leute ist es angenehmer mit Addons und für andere genau umgekehrt. Drum sollte man einfach mal mit und mal ohne ausprobieren und sich dann für das entscheiden, das einem mehr liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pariktus (25. November 2009)

wer mit oder ohne Addon heilt ist besser oder Schlächter -.-
 so was ist doch einfach nur Bull sh*t

wenn der Boss liegt und der raid lebt sind doch alle zufrieden egal ob Addon oder nicht!!!! genau wie HPS!!!! das ist total überbewertet das kommt immer auf den schaden im raid an wie das movement ist und wie gut der tank equipt ist-.- den overheal zählt nicht im hps meter -.-
bsp.  ....

ich habe pdk 10 mit 6,6k haps einen zuviel bekommen und dach wohhhoooo du bist der geilste
und was war ein tag später wieder rein ja der raid war schon besser orientierte sich besser bekam weniger schaden der tank war auch schon Full pdk10/25 equipt und was sagte das HPS meter 2,98k also was soll’s

die hps steigt proportional zum schade der im raid ist


----------



## Angita (25. November 2009)

Falkulus schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für den Heilpala:
> Healbot (für die Heilung)
> Decursive  (fürs reinigen der Krankheiten/Gifte)
> Visual heal (als Anzeige für Raids damit du weisst ob schon eine Heilung auf dein Ziel läuft)



Hi,

ich spiele mit meiner Schamanin ab und zu den "Ersatzheiler" im Raid, dass heißt viel Übung hab ich nicht.
Wenn man diese Addons mal eingestellt hat sind sie wirklich eine massive Erleichterung.
Ohne Addons würd ich das Heilen nicht packen, das ist echt zu stressig für mich.

Ich hab mir die Addons einstellt und bin dann einfach Heros gegangen um die "Nutzung" zu üben.
Mit den Addons bist nicht ganz am Boden festgewurzelt, da das Laufen mit der Tastatur funzt und das Heilen via Maus-Over-Klick funzt.


Viel Spaß beim üben
Angita


----------



## Khard (25. November 2009)

Ich spiel seit anfang ohne Interface Addons/Heal Addons, Schlachtzugsfenster rausziehen, drauf klicken un heilen.. so mach ich es immer. 

Ahja un das ist einfach.. finde ich zumindenst^^


lg


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. November 2009)

WoW kann man komplett ohne Addons spielen!


----------



## Weissnet (25. November 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was Du jetzt genau fürn Problem hast, aber das Blizz standart Raid ui ist als heiler absoluter Dreck dem kann ich nur zustimmen und sagen das es zu nix zu gebrauchen ist.. .
Ich selber nutze nur X-Perl Unitframe der mir den Schlachtzug anzeigt (in vernünftiger größe sowie übersichtlich) debuffs sehe ich dort auch soffrt, und heilen/dispellen habe ich seit classic ohne addon gemacht (healbot etc. ist nur was für Gimps genauso wie decursive).
Kommtn neuer Patch und klappen die Addons nicht trennt sich wieder die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was du heilen wisslt, ab gewissen hardmodes wird anklicken zum heilen definitiv nicht mehr klappen...
> und zu dem über mir, klar kannst du deinen raid ohne addon sehen oO einfach auf "Raid" gehen und die Gruppe auf den Desktop ziehen
> 
> p.s. GRID 4teh win


Beispiel?


----------



## Dunkelmanne (25. November 2009)

hola, mit meinem kleinen heilerschamanen, nutze ich nur mouseover-macros in kombination mit grid um mir das klicken zu ersparen. das funktioniert sehr gut und belastet den speicher nicht besonders. würde aber zur not auch ohne gehen. allerdings kann man so schneller reagieren.
gruss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (25. November 2009)

Nun ja ich sag es mal so, man kann definitiv ohne Addons heilen. Es ist aber eine Frage der Effiziens, wenn da draußen noch so viele Puristen rumlaufen, Fakt ist, mit Einführung der hardmodes, ist das Leben als Heiler ne ganze Ecke schwerer geworden, meist wird dieser Schwierigkeitsgrad auf den Rücken der Heiler gelegt, denn wir sind diejenigen, die im Ernstfall die Fehler der anderen, insbesonders schlechtes Movement, ausbügeln dürfen. Sicher kann man jetzt sagen, dann lass ich halt den DD sterben, aber zum Hardmode ist es meist doch ratsam den gesamten Raid am Leben zu halten, da sonst die ganze Sache zu einem Glücksspiel zu verkommen droht. 

Healbot & Co verschaffen uns nun eigentlich eine immense Verbesserung in der Übersichtlichkeit und helfen uns auch schneller in Notsituationen zu reagieren. Denn mal ehrlich, hat jemand sich schonmal die von Blizzard gegebenen Möglichkeiten angeschaut? Jeden muß man einzeln anwählen, mouseovers helfen auch nur bedingt, da es manchmal vorkommt, dass Leute ausserhalb des eigenen Sichtfelds sind etc und obendrein muß man sich noch ein Sichtfenster basteln um das eigene Movement zu koordinieren. Da hab ich doch lieber den gesamten Raid in einem kompakten Frame, den ich auch mit wenigen klicks beliebig verändern kann und mit einem Klick zurückswitchen, als dass ich jedes mal mühselig den Blizzard Raidframe zurechtzubasteln muß. Auch wenn man sagen kann, dass Blizzard daran arbeitet die Situation zu verbessern, muß ich jedoch immer wieder feststellen, dass die von Blizzard angebotenen Lösungen (siehe Bedrohungsanzeige) immer mit Wunschdenken erfüllt sind, die Umsetzung jedoch meist sehr zu wünschen übrig läßt und man doch wieder auf das zusätzliche addon zugreift und nun Speicher für das ursprüngliche Addon und Blizzards Variante gleichzeitig verbrät.

Wenn man sich mal ne halbe Stunde mit Healbot beschäftigt, ist man eigentlich auch sehr schnell drin, dann noch ein bisschen Übung und los gehts.


----------



## Pariktus (25. November 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was Du jetzt genau fürn Problem hast, aber das Blizz standart Raid ui ist als heiler absoluter Dreck dem kann ich nur zustimmen und sagen das es zu nix zu gebrauchen ist.. .
> Ich selber nutze nur X-Perl Unitframe der mir den Schlachtzug anzeigt (in vernünftiger größe sowie übersichtlich) debuffs sehe ich dort auch soffrt, und heilen/dispellen habe ich seit classic ohne addon gemacht _*(healbot etc. ist nur was für Gimps genauso wie decursive).*_
> Kommtn neuer Patch und klappen die Addons nicht trennt sich wieder die Spreu vom Weizen.



sag ich mal nix zu denn das ist genau wieder siese ich machs besser geiler und sowiso gottesgleich und alle die es sich einfacher mach sind gimps -.-


----------



## olima68 (25. November 2009)

Also ich hab zwei Heiler. Priester und Schamane. Wenn ich Healbot anwerfe hab ich beim Priester noch so 1-2 fps...beim Schamie läufts seltsamerweise. Da ich auch nur eine arme Mx 518 habe komme ich zumindest beim Priester an die Tastengrenze. Deswegen klick ich auch immer noch. Bisher hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert, und ich hab alle Instanzen und Raids geheilt bekommen.


----------



## Palatschinkn (25. November 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch einfach mit Maus auf des zu heilende Ziel klicken und dein heilspell drücken per Taste?!



25 Leute im Raid und jedes einzeln anklicken. Muss ja Stress pur sein.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> 25 Leute im Raid und jedes einzeln anklicken. Muss ja Stress pur sein.


Nein, ist es nicht. Bei funktionsfähiger Feinmotorik sollte der Zeitgewinn durch Mouseover irgendwo im Millisekunden Bereich liegen. Und der ist durch eine Latenz von 100 - 200ms im Normalfal sowieso nicht nennenswert.


----------



## Darkdamien (25. November 2009)

ich benutze nur grid, und hab mir in meine leiste schöne target=mouseover makros gezogen, d.h. im grid mit der maus über das ziel fahren, taste 1-6 in der leiste drücken und fertig, funktioniert super


----------



## -Baru- (25. November 2009)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> ich benutze nur grid, und hab mir in meine leiste schöne target=mouseover makros gezogen, d.h. im grid mit der maus über das ziel fahren, taste 1-6 in der leiste drücken und fertig, funktioniert super



kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## Nortrom141 (25. November 2009)

Zwingend sind AddOns nicht, aber Grid usw. sind halt schon hilfreich.
Healbot is für faule wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nichts gegen die Healbot nutzer),
aber wenn ich im Raid heilen will, dann möchte ich schon etwas machen und nicht einfach nur auf eine stelle zu drücken und fertig. =)
Was ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde wäre Grid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. November 2009)

ah weissnet da haben wir ja einen von der Sorte.

DU bist also der Meinung nur Pfeifen Heilen mit Addons?

OK ich habe etwas weiter Oben Beschrieben dass man ohne Addons Ohne Probleme Heilen Kann nur habe ich keine 4 Arme um an die Entsprechende  Belegung der Tastertur heran zu kommen. Daher greife ich gern auf  z. B. Grid zurück um das Chaos etwas zu Vereinfachen.

Wie eine Tastertur zu belegen ist weis jeder und Ich heile über Tastertur nur für den Rest greife ich auf die Linke/Rechte Maustaste meiner Maus zurück, das ding hat nicht nur zur Dekoration 8 Programierbare Tasten oder wird das schon als Expolit angesehen weil ich meine Maus Belege?


Wie auch immer ohne addons gehts,  aber es ist nur ein bischen einfacher den einen oder anderern Helfer zu haben.

Palas können mich bestimmt verstehen wenn ich von Palypower rede.

mfg


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2009)

Ich war sehr lange Zeit mit allen meine Chars Heiler und habe nachdem ich damals meine ersten 2 Kara IDs mit der Raidanzeige von ag_uniframes geheilt hab mich recht schnell nach was "effektiverem" umgesehen.

Meine Lösung war Grid weil es ohne irgendwelche grossen Einstellungen einfach alles bietet was man sich als Heiler wünschen kann:

- Range Check: alle Schlachtzugsmitglieder die nicht in Heilreichweite sind werden ausgegraut
- Aggro-Anzeige: wenn ein Mob einen deiner Mitspieler im Target  hat (also in 99% der Fälle dieser Spieler Aggro hat) siehst du oben links in seinem Kästchen einen roten Punkt (sehr hilfreich z.B. bei Bossen die die Tanks sich regelmässig gegenseitig abspotten, höre des öfteren bei Gormok z.B. Heiler fragen "wer tankt denn jetzt?")
- Debuffs: alle Debuffs die du evtl. reinigen könntest werden angezeit, in der Standardeinstellung auch die die du nicht entfernen kannst, aber damit kann man leben
- Kompakt: jeder Spieler hat ein Kästchen von ~ 1x1 cm so hast du von Spieler zu Spieler extrem kurze Mauswege
- "Blick in die Zukunft": wenn ein anderer Heiler grad eine Heilung castet siehst du wie viel Heilung in etwa gleich eingehen wird und du kannst dich anderen Zielen widmen


Viele Heiler kombinieren das noch mit Clique womit du Heilsprüche auf die Maustasten legen kannst, ich persönlich wähle meine Ziele aber per Mausklick und löse den Sprüch über Tastendruck aus.

Grid ist eine simple Methode deine Heilleistung zu vervielfachen und erfordet keinerlei Einstellungen (wobei es mit Einstellungen optimiert werden kann).

Ohne Grid (oder ähnlichem Addon) im Raid zu heilen dürfte denke ich zwar möglich sein, aber vor allem das im Standard Raid-UI die Debuffs nahezu nicht zu erkennen sind und der Range-Check fehlt düfrte dir das Leben seeehr schwer machen.


----------



## Draelia (25. November 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil bin Druidenheiler und halte mich für keinen schlechten. Zuerstmal sei gesagt, wenn man ohne Addons nicht heilen kann, dann wird es mit nicht ausschlaggebend besser sein. Die Heilung eines Druiden besteht zu 90% im Verständnis was die ganzen hots in welchem Takt machen, und welche Zauber davon profitieren. Den KRam bringt Dir kein Addon bei sondern nur persönlicher Einsatz (respektive: einfach mal lesen was der Tooltip des Zaubers als auch entsprechender Talente sagt) 

Ich hab nen Haufen Addons drauf, die alle auch irgendwie ihren Sinn habe, aber keines davon macht mich zu einem Superheiler, sondern hilft mir höchstens, in die richtige Richtung zu gehen. Mal als Beispiel. Ich hab Clique und Grid als hauptsächliche Addons zum Thema Heilung. Grid ist schön übersichtlich aber das hilft mir nicht bei der Ausführung, höchstens schneller den Bedürftigen anzuvisieren. Clique ist nur wichtig, weil ich damit mein Entgiften und Entfluchen auf die Maustaste gelegt hab, wobei Grid mir dabei denn Anzeig,t wer von relevanten (entfernbaren) Schwächungen betroffen ist. Das aber gewährleistet meines Wissens auch die Standard-UI, insofern, nur mein Weg, etwas mehr Übersicht in den Kampf zu kriegen.

Letztlich ist aber für alle Heiler gleich: Nur wer ohne Addons heilen kann, wird sich mit verbessern. Und mal unter uns, Leute die nur mit Addons heilen können will doch nu wirklich keienr haben oder? Das nämlcih bedeutet doch immer, dass neue Gegebenheiten nicht erkannt und sich drauf eingestellt wird, was definitiv Mist ist... immer.

Edit: da ich grad noch meinen Vorposter gelesen hab. Wer Grid hat, sollte mal probieren, auch in ner Fünfergruppe damit zu arbeiten als den viel zu großen Gruppenanzeigen. Grid zeigt auch Pets, (mit nem Zusatzaddon auch die Manabalken) die fünf LEute die dabei sind, und wenn mans richtig einstellt die Schwächungen die Interessant sind. Wofür also die Riesenframes, wenn man alles wichtige auf einem Viertel der Größe angezeigt kriegen kann. Is doch viel besser für die Übersicht. 

Da ich aber auch Fan von Gebastel bin, um möglichst viel von einem Kampf mitzubekommen, mach ich da viel. Mein Aktuelles UI kann man sich hier angucken:
http://riotpunk.deviantart.com/art/WoW-Druids-UI-143780802


----------



## EisblockError (25. November 2009)

Ich hab nen heal schami und der braucht nur decursive xD brainheal ftw^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. November 2009)

Ich habe festgestellt das eigentlich alle ein Addon brauchen um die Lags zu überwinden.

Spiel mal mit jemanden der neben dir sitzt - du ohne - er mit Addon.

Es ist Wahnsinn, wie stark die Verzögerungen sein können.

Wenn alle ohne Addon spielen würden, kein Problem. Aber so, wird immer
einer mit Addon besser sein als du ohne.

Aber Addons sind an sich nie verkehrt (ausser recount...) und erleichtern einem das Spielen.

Viele dieser Helferlein sind ja auch im laufe der Jahre ins Spiel eingeflossen und es werden auch
noch einige folgen.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (25. November 2009)

Also Heilen geht genau so gut oder sogar besser ohne Addons als mit Addon. Die ganzen Heal addons dies gibt machen einem eben das leben leichter aber diese Addons dienen nur zur reinen bequemlichkeit man holt damit nicht mehr aus seinem char raus und wer das behauptet hat sich einfach zu wenig mit seinem char auseinander gesetzt und weiss es deswegen einfach nicht besser. Ich heile seid 4.5 Jahren ohne solche Addons und habe noch jeden Healbot "pro" abgezogen wo meinte "ja aber wegen dem und dem bisste dann besser im heilen wenn du das und dieses addon hasst".

Addons haben auch einen fetten nachteil ist unserer Gilde in BC mal passiert wo wir in SSC unterwegs waren und mittwochs war patchdai und einige unserer heiler kommen wegen arbeit immer erst kurz vorm raid online. Und was war die Heal Addons gingen nicht mehr teilweise garnicht mehr dann durften wir ernsthaft gezwungenermassen 30min warten biss diese pros xD ihre Addons geubdatet haben weill sie sonst nicht heilen konnten. Weill wenn man von anfang an mit solchen sry schrott addons spielt kann man es dann ohne nicht mehr^^.

aber jedem das seine decursive hab ich auch drauf keinen bock mich durch zu klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das eigentlich alle ein Addon brauchen um die Lags zu überwinden.
> 
> Spiel mal mit jemanden der neben dir sitzt - du ohne - er mit Addon.
> 
> ...


? Was genau soll ein Addon mit ner Ingameverzögerung zu tun haben?


----------



## StCuthbert (25. November 2009)

Karoluss schrieb:


> ( ne Freundin von mir schwört auf Vohdooo, oder wie das heißt).



Vuhdo. Bietet ein bisschen mehr als Healbot und sieht schöner aus. Bei Grid mit Clique oder Mousovermakros hat man noch mehr Einstellungsoptionen, es ist aber auch mehr Arbeit, es an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anzupassen.

Zum "Einarbeiten": Bei Healbot würde ich mit etwa 10 Minuten rechnen, bei Vuhdo mit 20 und bei Grid mit 30. Mehr Zeit braucht man nur für kosmetische Sachen. Dafür, dass es das Heilen deutlich vereinfacht, keine verlorene Zeit. Es _geht_ natürlich auch ohne Addons, aber warum sollte man darauf verzichten?


----------



## AmigaLink (25. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist vernünftiges Heilen *ohne AddOns* nur mit Mouse-Over Makros machbar. Was aber voraussetzt das man sich im Raid die Gruppen raus zieht.
Ohne Makro (also Target anklicken und Casten über Tastatur) kann es zwar auch gehen, wird aber spätestens im Raid etwas Grenzwertig sein.

Die Effektivste und gleichzeitig Stressfreiste Möglichkeit, zu Heilen, ist IMHO das belegen der Maustasten in Kombination mit einem Übersichtlichem UnitFrame. (Was man da nimmt ist Geschmackssache.) Weil man dann die linke Hand fast ausschließlich für das eigene Movement frei hat.

Ich selber nutze Grid in Kombination mit Clique und darüber hinaus noch BindPad.
Grid zeigt mir übersichtlich (auf kleinem Raum) alles an was ich wissen muss (wer hat Aggro, wer hat nen DeBuff, bei wem ist ein HoT drauf, wer wird schon geheilt und wie groß ist die Heilung die er bekommt, wer wird von einem Erdschild geschützt, ...). Mit Clique sind meine Heilzauber auf meine 5 Maustasten gelegt (Decursen und Wiederbelebung bei gedrückter Shift Taste) und mit BindPad sind ein paar andere Sache (z.B. Aktivieren von Fähigkeiten wie 'Kraft der Gezeiten' und 'Schnelligkeit der Natur') auf die Tastatur gelegt.
Healbot und VuhDo hab ich kurz ausgetestet. Beide AddOns konnten mich aber nicht überzeugen weil sie sich weder vernünftig ins Interface integrieren lassen, noch an die Flexibilität der Grid+Clique Kombination ran kommen. _(Und zu allem Überfluss benötigen sie auch noch mehr Ressourcen und Healbot unterstützt die LibHealComm nicht.)_


----------



## hardrain86 (25. November 2009)

also nen kumpel von mir spielt auch nen duduheal
und der hatte bisher nie probleme den zu spielen ich selber habe auch einen und als dudu sozusagen
3tasten healer (aber nützlich)!!!
also ich spiele mit addons und mein kumpel komplett ohne kp wieso sowas nicht gehn soll^^


----------



## madmurdock (25. November 2009)

Healunterstuetzende Addons brauchst du nicht, allerdings solltest du dir so was wie Grid holen, was dir saemtliche Gruppenmitglieder anzeigt, jedoch in kompakterer Form als es das UI von Blizz tut. Ohne so was ist halt dein ganzer Screen vollgekleistert und du verlierst die Übersicht bei Encountern, wo du dich bewegen musst.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. November 2009)

> Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in Healbot & Co. reinzuarbeiten - oder gar meine Maus


Dann würd ichs mit dem Heilen lieber ganz bleiben lassen. Allein 5er Inis können ohne Healaddon (Healbot / Grid+Clique) schon sehr mühsam zu heilen sein.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. November 2009)

also in 5er ini´s habe ich mit meinem dudu kein problem da sieht man ja schließlich wer welchen buff oder debuff hat 
und wer zu healn ist....
was raids angeht würd ich sagen solltest du dir am besten mal x-perl holen ist zumindest das addon 
was mir persönlich am besten gefällt,weil man auch direkt sieht wer gift usw hat.
ebenso siehst du da den ganzen schlachtzug und siehst auch wer aus den anderen
gruppen gehealt werden muß^^.
also ich weiß es gibt noch einige addons die nützlich für healer sind aber wie ich 
schon schrieb muß man nicht alle haben.


mfg Lyss


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Dann würd ichs mit dem Heilen lieber ganz bleiben lassen. Allein 5er Inis können ohne Healaddon (Healbot / Grid+Clique) schon sehr mühsam zu heilen sein.


Würd ich so nicht sagen. Grad in den 5er Gruppen kann man noch locker mit den F-Tasten zwischen den Gruppenmitgliedern durchschalten, heilen per Tasten 1-0 und die Debuffs werden auch direkt neben den Charaktersymbolen angezeigt, da braucht man noch nicht mal mit der Maus zu klicken. Alles was man dann halt noch tun muss ist, sich auf die Bewegungen des jeweiligen Bosses und/oder Mitspieler zu achten und hin- und her zu laufen, wenns nötig ist.


----------



## Gerti (25. November 2009)

Unsere Heiler haben nur Grid (dudu und schami) und haben damit A tribute to mad skill geheilt bekommen, also denke ich, dass das reicht.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. November 2009)

Warum war mir klar das Leute die nur mit Addons heilen als schlecht abgestempelt werden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt wohl daran das ich jetzt sei Zwei Jahre WoW spiele und das es solche Diskussionen schon immer gab und immer geben wird. Viel Spaß damit.

Hochbeamen Scotty *Wusch*


----------



## Sobe1 (25. November 2009)

Ich bin Holy Priester und somit meistens für raidheal und support da.

Mein erster Char war was anderes und da ahtte ich dann halt schon X-Pearl classic.
Zusätzlich dann decursive und was es an "Heal-Addons" gibt ist damit abgedeckt.

Hab mich mehrmals mit Healbot beschäftigt aber es dann sein lassen. Ab und zu hats mich im Stich gelassen, seh gerne die anderen chars mit paar Details. Was Übersicht angeht, tun sich die alles nicht viel.

Ich schaffs auch noch so gerade selber die Tasten zu finden dich ich rbauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mit Global CD bleibt da eh keine Zeitersparnis. Decursive ist zum Magie entfernen ect sehr gut und reicht locker. Dort ist die Ersparnis doch etwas besser als ohne Anzeige.

Aso, ganz klar der Reichweitenprüfer ist Gold wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (25. November 2009)

Also gehen würde es. Aber es wird einfacher mit.

Könnte als Heiler auf alle Addons verzichten bis auf eines. Mein Pitbull. Den damit habe ich mir eine vernünfte Raidanzeige gebaut, die nunmal die WoW eigene in Form, Funktionalität und Anzeige um längen schlägt. Und das werden dir die meisten Heiler sagen, das die Anzeige wohl das wichtigste für sie beim heilen ist. Und dabei hat jeder seinen Liebling. Ich zum Beispiel schwöre auf Pitbull4 (immenser Konfigurationsaufwand zu beginn 1h sollte man planen^^), weil es über ein Plugin (Aurabar) verfügt, mit dem man sich Buffs und Debuffs als Castbalken im Spielerframe anzeigen kann. Dadurch sehe ich sehr übersichtlich als Diszi, wie lange eine Person noch geschwächte Seele hat und wann ich das Schild nachcasten kann. Für meinen Druiden habe ich es in BC dazu verwendet blühedndes Leben zu überwachen, da man es bei mehreren Zielen bei keinem auslaufen lassen wollte.
Und all diese Informationen, die ich will, sind über Standard nur sehr blöd zu erkennen. Gibt zwar auch Rangecheck, aber Bufffilterung geht glaube ich immer noch nicht. Und anderer Komfort fehlt da mir.
Also Pitbull oder anderes Raidframe wäre wohl eine gute Überlegung. Grid ist wirklich fast im Orginalzustand optimal einsetzbar und braucht kaum Einstellungen. Wenn man mit Standard heilen kann, kann mans damit erst recht. Clique (bei Healbot/Vudho direkt mit eingebaut) wäre dann auf Paltz 2 meiner Addons, aber das ist dann wirklich nur nice 2 have, da man mit MAkros/Hotkeys auch sehr gut zurecht kommen kann.

Was aber auch schon einige erwähnt haben. Gute Heiler werden auch ohne Addons meistens gut bleiben, wohingegen schlechte Heiler auch mit guten Addons nie gut werden.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Beispiel?



pdok ? anubs frost debuff alleine, sollte schon genug spass geben


----------



## Philipannormal (25. November 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> möglich, daß das hier ein Mimimi-Thread wird, aber ich eröffne ihn trotzdem mal
> 
> 
> ...



Macht der Satz überhaupt Sinn? :O
Und heilen ist so einfach , da musst du nichts programmieren usw... Schalt die Raidframes ein , lege ein paar Tastenbindings auf und übe... Klicken nicht vergessen

Da muss Blizzard nichts optimieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> *Macht der Satz überhaupt Sinn?* :O
> Und heilen ist so einfach , da musst du nichts programmieren usw... Schalt die Raidframes ein , lege ein paar Tastenbindings auf und übe... Klicken nicht vergessen
> 
> Da muss Blizzard nichts optimieren!
> ...



Nie Bugs Bunny geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Wer als healer addons brauch der sollte das heilen einstellen und Tetris wieder anstellen ..... Blizzard selbst liefert genug mit man kann sich fix alle 5 grps rausziehen und healen was dmg hat => Fertig


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> pdok ? anubs frost debuff alleine, sollte schon genug spass geben


Ohne Mouseover gestern und vorige Woche (im 10er) gelegt. Geht als doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer als healer addons brauch der sollte das heilen einstellen und Tetris wieder anstellen ..... Blizzard selbst liefert genug mit man kann sich fix alle 5 grps rausziehen und healen was dmg hat => Fertig



Genau! Und wer braucht im Auto schon Servolenkung oder Bremskraftverstärker?
Geht doch auch ohne! /ironie off


----------



## nekori (25. November 2009)

zieh dir einfach die blizzard raid frames in irgendwo in dein ui  und klick halt die targets an die du heilen möchtest. 

achja und ich würde empfehlen mit tastatur zu heilen und nicht mit maus alle spells zu klicken    sonst kann man heilen wirklich vergessen.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

ach ja und zu classic zeiten haben die healer auch 40mann ohne addons gehealt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Genau! Und wer braucht im Auto schon Servolenkung oder Bremskraftverstärker?
> Geht doch auch ohne! /ironie off



brauch man nich. die autos vor 50 jahren sind auch ohne das ausgekommen


----------



## Philipannormal (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> ach ja und zu classic zeiten haben die healer auch 40mann ohne addons gehealt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damals war ja auch alles nur halb so anspruchsvoll wie heute!
/ironie off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ohne Mouseover gestern und vorige Woche (im 10er) gelegt. Geht als doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz zu beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ändert nichts dran das bei 90% aller heiler der heal halt ne sek zu spät kommen wird, vor allem bei den spieler anklickern ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> brauch man nich. die autos vor 50 jahren sind auch ohne das ausgekommen



Treiben wir's mal ein  bischen weiter:

Wozu ein Auto? Unsere Vorfahren sind auch mit dem Pferd oder zu Fuß voran gekommen.
Du merkst worauf ich hinaus will?

Das nennt sich Fortschritt. Wenn's danach ginge, würden wir immernoch mit der Keule den Mammuts hinterher rennen.
Und wenn Blizzard solchen Addons seinen Segen erteilt, haben die schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Und mal eine Frage: Was macht einen Heilzauber besser gespielt, wenn er statt zu klicken mit der Taste ausgelöst wurde?


----------



## Maerad (25. November 2009)

Mhhh ... 5-er inis geht ohne Addon - ab 10 wirds interessant. Ich habe EINMAL versucht im 25'er mit Blizzard Standard zu healen - VERGISS ES.

Mal abgesehen davon, das du jeden Deppen einzeln rausziehen musst, siehst du nichtmal ansatzweise gescheit deine Hots, krankheiten auf dem Ziel usw. usf. - Vor allem nicht auf nem kleinen Monitor.

Wenn du das einfachste willst mit wenig Speicherverbrauch / Platzbedarf usw. hol dir Grid2. Dazu ne gescheite Tastenkombi anlegen und rockt :3 (hab nen Trackball mit 2 Tasten ... )

Hab z.B. als Schami:

Q - Flutwelle (Sofortzauber (HoT))
E - Kettenheilung
F - Kleine Welle der Heilung
G - Welle der Heilung

1 - Unterbrechungszauber
2 - Krankheiten / Flüche entfernen
3 - Wasserschild
4 - Erdschild

F1 - Geschwindigkeit der Natur (Ermöglich sofortigen Healzauber)
F2 - Spezialzauber um die Critchance der nächsten 3 Heals massiv zu steigern

So gehts wunderbar zu healen - das Mausover-healen usw. mach ich schon aus prinzip nicht, da ich mich ab und an auch bewege wenn ich Heal - da stört das mehr wie das es hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, hab extra keine Skillnamen geholt die nich sofort erkennbar sind was sie machen, da nicht jeder die Schamimöglichkeiten zum Healen etc.l kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> gz zu beidem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kurz gesagt du willst magelnden skill über addons kompensieren?^^


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> brauch man nich. die autos vor 50 jahren sind auch ohne das ausgekommen



lol, wasn das für ne argumentation...und wieso postest du hier in sowas "modernem" ? schreib ma briefe !


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, das du jeden Deppen einzeln rausziehen musst, siehst du nichtmal ansatzweise gescheit deine Hots, krankheiten auf dem Ziel usw. usf. - Vor allem nicht auf nem kleinen Monitor.



du kannst jede grp zusammen rausziehen... und sogar ein einzellnes Fenster für die Tanks machen zudem wird jede Krankheit angezeigt


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> kurz gesagt du willst magelnden skill über addons kompensieren?^^



öhm, wenn mein abend sprich stundenlanges wipen zu vermeiden ist durch ne addon installation ...ja ?


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> öhm, wenn mein abend sprich stundenlanges wipen zu vermeiden ist durch ne addon installation ...ja ?



World of Casualcraft inc ....... wozu spiel ich dann ein spiel wenn mir ein Addon sowieso 50% der Arbeit abnimmt?

EDIT: und wie ichs schonma gesagt hab, hab kein Addon bis jetz gefunden das das healen "einfacher" machen soll


----------



## Aratianne (25. November 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil heile mit meiner Schamanin, meiner Druidin, meiner Priesterin und auch mit meinem (noch) relativ low-level Paladin - und das alles ohne Healbot oder Clique oder dergleichen. Das einzige, was ich dahingehend an AddOns hab, ich X-Perl, das mir den Schlachtzug übersichtlich darstellt. Dann wird derjenige, der geheilt werden soll, einfach angeklickt und per Tastenzuweisung geheilt.
Geht alles perfekt und auch nicht langsamer, als hätte ich Healbot oder so drauf.
Die Gifte, Flüche, Krankheiten etc., die man selber dispellen kann, werden auch angezeigt, wenn man das so einstellt, also alles ziemlich übersichtlich, wie ich finde.

Das einzige, was meiner Meinung nach für einen Heiler unerlässlich ist, ist ein Addon, das einem den Raid übersichtlich anzeigt. Da find ich die Standard-Interface-Version von Blizzard nicht gerade gelungen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (25. November 2009)

ich sag mal so ohne heiler add on würd ich nix heilen da mir das dann zu hektisch werden würde geschweigedenn an heilen zu denken oder heilen zu skillen.

healbot ist für mich das ideale add on da man dort alles im blick hat und schnell reagieren kann.

muss jeder am endes selbst entscheiden wie und womit er spielt einfach testen und in inis probieren wie gut es klappt


----------



## Reo_MC (25. November 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> [...]



Als Palaheiler habe ich eigentlich nur meine Gruppe im Fokus gebraucht (d.h. Anzeige eher in die Mitte geschoben), da ich infight gern alles im Blick hab. Alles andere war Spielerei. Kann jetzt aber nicht für andere Klassen sprechen.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> ich sag mal so ohne heiler add on würd ich nix heilen da mir das dann zu hektisch werden würde geschweigedenn an heilen zu denken oder heilen zu skillen.
> 
> healbot ist für mich das ideale add on da man dort alles im blick hat und schnell reagieren kann.
> 
> muss jeder am endes selbst entscheiden wie und womit er spielt einfach testen und in inis probieren wie gut es klappt



/sign

@totebone schade das ich von den imba pros immer kein armory link hab (mit den netten erfolgen und so) und du wolltest doch nu briefe schreiben, statt inet zu nutzen ...oder nich ? ....


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> World of Casualcraft inc ....... wozu spiel ich dann ein spiel wenn mir ein Addon sowieso 50% der Arbeit abnimmt?
> 
> EDIT: und wie ichs schonma gesagt hab, hab kein Addon bis jetz gefunden das das healen "einfacher" machen soll




*Runterbeam* sry Ich bin sonst nicht der Arsenalflamer aber mach du erstmal PDK clear bevor du etwas von World of Casualcraft schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*wieder hochbeam*

@Metadron nur für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Deathbone sein Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> @totebone schade das ich von den imba pros immer kein armory link hab (mit den netten erfolgen und so) und du wolltest doch nu briefe schreiben, statt inet zu nutzen ...oder nich ? ....


Amory Link is in meiner Signatur ....




und nun mal wzu der Übersichtlichkeit, ja ich würde Heilern die gerade "anfangen" zu healen auch lieber empfelen sich X-Pearl oder so zu holen aber HealBot is mir einfach zu doof .... hat man ja gar nix mehr zu tun


----------



## Winipek (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> World of Casualcraft inc ....... wozu spiel ich dann ein spiel wenn mir ein Addon sowieso 50% der Arbeit abnimmt?
> 
> EDIT: und wie ichs schonma gesagt hab, hab kein Addon bis jetz gefunden das das healen "einfacher" machen soll



Öhhmm.. wiedersprichst Du dir da nicht selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..hast noch kein Addon gefunden, das das Heilen einfacher macht und sagst auf der anderen Seite Addons nehmen einem 50 %  der Arbeit ab ... also für mich klingt das nach "einfacher machen " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratianne (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> HealBot is mir einfach zu doof .... hat man ja gar nix mehr zu tun



Absolutes /sign

Wenn man heilen _kann_, kommt man auch ohne perfekt klar.


----------



## Netdog (25. November 2009)

Huhu Dicun,

Also ich heile mit meinem Druiden (siehe Signatur) ohne Healbot oder sonstige Heiladdons... 

das einzigste was ich benutze ist Grid aber nur weil ich diese Raidframes einfach besser und übersichtlicher finde.

und ich denke das ich meinen Job doch wirklich gut mache... es hat sich bisher niemand beschwerd.. eigentlich eher gelobt...

ich heile von normalen heroischen Instanzen bishin zu PdK alles... es geht also auch ohne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Netdog


----------



## Ando2 (25. November 2009)

Ich hab nen Priester und heile nur über die gruppen die ich aus dem Schlachtzug ziehe. Als einzige Addons helfen mir Xperl und smartbuff/debuff zum dispellen. Und es läuft bisher sehr gut.

Alle Gruppen in Übersichtsicht und da man ja nicht kämpft braucht auch nicht soviel Sicht.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Öhhmm.. wiedersprichst Du dir da nicht selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok ich veränders mal so das das besser rauskommt was ich meine: Für mich Persönlich hat bis jetz kein Addon das heiler einfacher gemacht, weils schon so einfach is^^


----------



## Bergerdos (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer als healer addons brauch der sollte das heilen einstellen und Tetris wieder anstellen ..... Blizzard selbst liefert genug mit man kann sich fix alle 5 grps rausziehen und healen was dmg hat => Fertig



Neuer Rekord, es hat 4 Seiten gebraucht bis der blöde Spruch kam :-)


Nachteile vom Blizzard-Interface gegenüber Healbot:
1. Wenn ich mir die 5 Gruppen auf den Bildschirm zieh seh ich fast gar nix mehr.
2. ich hab absolut keine Kontrolle wie lange die Hots auf dem Ziel noch laufen (als Heildruide enorm wichtig)
3. ich seh nur daß ca. 1/3 Leben fehlt, wieviel das jetzt ist was fehlt seh ich nicht
4. ich seh nicht wer spezielle Sachen abbekommt (Fleisch von den Knochen usw.)
5. ich muß 2 mal klicken statt einmal also brauch ich auch doppelte Zeit
6. Die Übersichtlichkeit ist weg
7. ich hab mit Healbot mehr Fähigkeiten mit einem Mausklick als ich mit den 4 Fingern der linken Hand erreichen kann ohne die Gefahr mich zu verklicken.

Nachteile von Healbot:
1. Man kann nicht von jedem Computer aus spielen
2. Wenn es mal nach einem Patch nicht funktioniert ist man aufgeschmissen weil man es anders nicht gwohnt ist 

zu 1. Ich spiele nie an fremden Rechnern, ich würde auch keinem raten seine Accountdaten auf einem fremden System einzugeben.
zu 2. Das ist natürlich ein Argument, ist auch schonmal vorgekommen, ich glaube bei Patch 2.4 - ich musste den Raid verlassen weil ich nicht mehr richtig heilen konte - aber - das war das einzige Mal in fast 3 Jahren und der Raid hat sich eh aufgelöst weil 90% der Addons nicht liefen, unter anderem auch Omen.


----------



## xx-elf (25. November 2009)

Also -nur um mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben- ich finde das man mit Addons (sei es nun Healbot o.Ä.) deutlich besser heilen kann. Viele Addons erleichtern ja nicht nur das Heilen, sondern z.B. auch das despellen/decursen.

Ist eigt. Pflicht für jeden guten Raidhealer.

Mfg
xx-elf :3


----------



## VIRUS114 (25. November 2009)

Also wenn du als Heiler nen Healbot brauchst so frage ich mich ob du die richtige klasse spielst ,einfach im Raid fenster alle namen rausziehen und fertig rest geht über tastatur. Um WOW richtig spielen zu können brauchst du nur Omen und Recount, der rest ist nur zur gestaltung da oder einfach für movementkrüppel oder leute die keine augen im Kopf haben und in Raids nichts zu suchen haben spreche jetzt von Deadly Boss Mods.
Solche Addons sind zum beispiel der letzte dreck , spiel den heiler einfach mit hotkeys geht sehr schnell und macht gleich mehr spaß.
Der rest würde nur zur Rotine führen und somit zur langeweile.


@ Bergerdos  Traurig zu sehen das ohne Addons in WOW nichts geht ,lernt doch erst ma mit den klassen richtig zu spielen mit etwas Übung könnt ihr es ja vielleicht schaffen auch etwas ohne addons zu erreichen.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

denke bergerdos hats gut erklärt, zu unserm imba spieler sag ich nu nix mehr ...das es einfach effektiver ist wurde auch gesagt somit denke ich dem te wurde bestens geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@virus114 lies nochmal was die kollegen genau über dir geschrieben haben, dann denk nach und dann ...ach vergiss wieder und schreib nen brief

edit: wie ichs mir dachte ...erfolge totebone pdk25 = 0 , pdok10 = 0 ....no comment


----------



## VIRUS114 (25. November 2009)

@Metadron72  Das ist meine eigene meinung gewesen lese mir doch nicht 5 seiten durch.
                      Und das mit PDK ist doch ein Witz die Instanz ist doch super einfach da brauchst erst recht keine addons.
                      Blizzard kann doch nicht noch mehr für euch nerfen.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> @Metadron72  Das ist meine eigene meinung gewesen lese mir doch nicht 5 seiten durch.
> Und das mit PDK ist doch ein Witz die Instanz ist doch super einfach da brauchst erst recht keine addons.
> Blizzard kann doch nicht noch mehr für euch nerfen.



armory link ? merkst du eigentlich was fürn "ich bin son cooler hecht" stuss du da schreibst ? denke eher nicht, oder das auch cool ?


----------



## BlizzLord (25. November 2009)

Lad dir Grid + clique

Da brauchst du wenn es hochkommt 2 Minuten zum "reinarbeiten".

Grid Anpassen(Größe, Anzeigen, etc.)

Clique Anpassen(Spells auf die Maustasten legen)

Geht alles einfach und unkompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man keine Addons benötigt. In der Standart UI ist alles was man brauch.



> zu 2. Das ist natürlich ein Argument, ist auch schonmal vorgekommen, ich glaube bei Patch 2.4 - ich musste den Raid verlassen weil ich nicht mehr richtig heilen konte - aber - das war das einzige Mal in fast 3 Jahren und der Raid hat sich eh aufgelöst weil 90% der Addons nicht liefen, unter anderem auch Omen.



Deswegen spiel ich abundzu ne Hero ohne Addons(selten auch mal Raids) um "in Form" zu bleiben.


----------



## Manaori (25. November 2009)

Also... ich spiele seit etwas mehr als anderthalb Jahren WoW und habe inzwischen zwei Heiler (Priester und Schamane) auf 80. Mit beiden habe ich bereits sowohl MT - Heilung als auch Gruppenheilung gemacht, und ich hatte sowas wie Healbot nie nötig... 
Ich habe zwar von verschiedenen Seiten gehört, dass es angeblich recht gut ist, aber ich für meinen Teil klicke die Leute (also ihre Leisten in x perl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lieber selbst an, drücke noch selbst etc. Zum entzaubern benutze ich Decursive und das war's - und ich komme eigentlich auch in 25ern verdammt gut klar. 

Nun ja, meine meinung, jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sage, gute Heiler schaffen's auch ohne Addons, womit ich nicht sage, dass nur schlechte Leute Healbot benutzen... manche mögen's so, manche anders.


----------



## Winipek (25. November 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> [...] Um WOW richtig spielen zu können brauchst du nur Omen und Recount, der rest ist nur zur gestaltung da oder einfach für movementkrüppel [...]



*hust* ...also da hast Du Dir aber zwei Addons rausgesucht ...*kopfschüttel*
Omen und Recount ...*lach*


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> edit: wie ichs mir dachte ...erfolge totebone pdk25 = 0 , pdok10 = 0 ....no comment




Aber auf dicke Hose machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus dem Grund hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht und all seine Charaktere die er in seiner Signatur stehen hat durchgeschaut. Und mit einem hat er PDK 25 clear. Mit dem rest war er noch nichtdrin gewesen oder sie wipen bei Anub. Ja .. Ohne Raidframes oder ähnliches ist es halt doch schon schwer die Grp so niedrig wie möglich zu halten und dennoch nicht sterben zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2009)

und ich sprach von heroic und das is halt nochmal ne andere nummer...aber is ja alles total pippi einfach (wenn man den schalter auf "leicht" hat)

seis drum..ich hoffe der te filtert sich den "inhaltlich wertvollen" teil raus und entscheidet dann einfach für sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (25. November 2009)

@Metadron72 
Soll ich schreiben das ich ein Kack noob bin der möchte das alles noch mehr generft wird ? 
Ich habe nie geschrieben ich bin der ober checker oder so einfach nur geschrieben das es zu einfach ist und mann in dieser instan auch auf die meisten instanzen verzichten kann.
Weiß noch wie es in Naxx gewesen ist dort habe ich auch oft den Raid verlassen nicht weil ich keine zeit gehabt haben oder weil etwas dazwichen gekommen ist, der grund wa einfach das es Langweilig 
geworden ist 40% der leute hatten keine hand augen kontrolle und konnten selbst als lvl 80 noch nicht mit ihrem char umgehen.
Das beste sind natürlich die Addons gewesen die alles noch einfacher gemach haben.
Der krönende abschluss ist  natürlich Ulduar gewesen die instanz hat mich sehr erfreut , egal ob 10er oder 25er die minimierung der wow fensters und ein rechts in der ecke laufender film haben zum glück dafür gesorgt das ich nicht der müdigkeit und langeweile erliege ( sicher ein neue Taktik von Blizzard gewesen).
Einfach gesagt nimm nur die Addons die auch wirklich nötig sind sachen die du selber ohne großen aufwand bedienen kannst würde ich auch selber bedienen.

PS: Char ist nicht mehr in der Armory da chars gelöscht wurden


----------



## Diophene (25. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere sich mal Gedanken über den Unterschied zwischen "effektiv" und "effizient" machen, dann wäre ein großer Teil der DIskussion überflüssig. Natürlich kann man ohne AddOn auch heilen, einfacher gehts aber mit. Genau wie man auch von Europa nach Amerika schwimmen könnte, einfacher ist es aber wohl per Flugzeug. Man kommt so oder so hin, das ist effektiv. Fliegen ist aber effizienter, denn man kommt einfacher und schneller hin. 

Wer das Nutzen von AddOns verteufelt und solche als noobs darstellt, die diese AddOns nutzen, die schwimmen wohl auch nach Amerika. Schließlich fliegen nur noobs! Schwimmen soll schließlich eine Herausforderung sein. Und wieso sollte ich fliegen, das ist ja bequem!

Und wer sagt, dass AddOns Müll sind, weil sie ja alles auch über Macros machen, der sollte mal überlegen, wo der Unterschied denn wohl ist...

Und für den Raid zählt im Endeffekt nur eins: Das Ergebnis muss stimmen. Was schert es den Tank, den DD oder die übrigen Heiler, ob ich AddOns nutze oder nicht? Ich mache meinen Job, und das gut. Alles andere ist so relevant wie die Frage, was ich anhabe, während ich vorm Monitor sitze.


----------



## Andoral1990 (25. November 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ähm nö n Addon brauchst du eig. nicht dafür.
> Kannst ja auch einfach mit Maus auf des zu heilende Ziel klicken und dein heilspell drücken per Taste?!
> So hab ich des immer gemacht aber hab mittlerweile Healbot weil es des heilen echt vereinfacht. Ist gechillter so
> 
> ...


Jah genau. man drückt strg+v und hat die perfekte raid überisicht im movement gewusel.! (ironie)

Naja irgendwie isses schon richtig das blizzard fürs optimale heilen nix gescheites zur verfügung stellt.eine möglichkeit isses das raidfenster zu öffnen (o drücken und auf schlachtzug) auf die jeweilige gruppe zu klicken die maus gedrückt zu halten und sie dann raus zu ziehen. die heilzauber legt man sich auf die ersten tasten und dann braucht man immer nur dir passende taste drücken und auf nen namen klicken.



allerdings is sowas wie grid oder healbot einfach wesentlich praktischer und das einarbeiten dauert etwa ne halbe stunde und dann kann man gescheit heilen.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Aber auf dicke Hose machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ nur weil ich keine gilde hab die PdK nich clear hat kann ich nich healen?^^ du weister aber schon das eine Gruppe aus mehr als einem Healer besteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ausserdem hör auf zu lügen... ein char aus meiner Signatur is gar nich in der Amory weil er nimmer so heist


----------



## VIRUS114 (25. November 2009)

@Winipek  Er hat Addons für den TE gesucht  denk doch ma nach , und ja bei den Addons von mir hast du recht normal braucht mann keine vl zur gestaltung mehr aber auch nicht Omen brauchst du nicht da ein guter tank aggro gut halten und ziehen kann und recount eigentlich auch nicht  doch es wird  oft verlangt diese addons zu benutzen.


----------



## Vartez (25. November 2009)

q,e,f,r,t,g,1,2,3,<   FTW  XD 
Ich heile ohne Addons und komme sehr gut klar


----------



## Winipek (25. November 2009)

@virus 
Der TE hat nach "Heiler-Addons" gefragt ...und da sind Omen und Recount die mit Abstand am überflüssigsten (nee, die grundsätzlich am überflüssigsten - haben ja nicht mal nen Nutzen -effizient und so...:-))


----------



## Tomratz (25. November 2009)

Diophene schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere sich mal Gedanken über den Unterschied zwischen "effektiv" und "effizient" machen, dann wäre ein großer Teil der DIskussion überflüssig. Natürlich kann man ohne AddOn auch heilen, einfacher gehts aber mit. Genau wie man auch von Europa nach Amerika schwimmen könnte, einfacher ist es aber wohl per Flugzeug. Man kommt so oder so hin, das ist effektiv. Fliegen ist aber effizienter, denn man kommt einfacher und schneller hin.
> 
> Wer das Nutzen von AddOns verteufelt und solche als noobs darstellt, die diese AddOns nutzen, die schwimmen wohl auch nach Amerika. Schließlich fliegen nur noobs! Schwimmen soll schließlich eine Herausforderung sein. Und wieso sollte ich fliegen, das ist ja bequem!
> 
> ...



/sign

Hm, auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe lange Zeit ohne Addons geheilt und es funktionierte.
Irgendwann hat mir mal jemand Healbot empfohlen und ich hab 
es ausprobiert.

Siehe da, das heilen wurde entspannter, weil ich zumindest einen
Teil meiner Heilleistungen über zwei, drei einfache Mausklicks 
erledigen konnte.

Das hat mich nicht davon entbunden, den Raid/die Gruppe entsprechend
genau zu beobachten, intuitiv zu spüren, wo denn als nächstes der Blitz
einschlägt, oder auch bestimmte Healcasts mal manuell loszulassen.

Richtig ist, dass mir Healbot das Heilen nicht einfacher gemacht hat,
es hat es mir aber bequemer gemacht.

Soll ich Fahrrad im Regen fahren, wenn ich gleichzeitig im gemütlichen
Auto sitzen kann?

Just my 2cents


----------



## Testare (25. November 2009)

Um es direkt zu sagen:

Man heilt mit Addons sicher nicht schlecht und sicher stressfreier.
Aber wer es ohne gelernt hat, ist mit ein wenig Übung ebenbürtig.
Und wenn mn nun, nachdem mans ohne gelernt hast, umsteignt auf mit Addon heilen.. Nun, man heilt diejenigen, die es nur mit addon kennen, meistens an die Wand. 
Warum? Weil man ohne Addon intuitiver heilt und oft schneller reagieren musste - un die Übung fehlt vielen neuen Heilern 

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Um es direkt zu sagen:
> 
> Man heilt mit Addons sicher nicht schlecht und sicher stressfreier.
> Aber wer es ohne gelernt hat, ist mit ein wenig Übung ebenbürtig.
> ...



Absolutes /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (25. November 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Aber alskleine Info. Du musst dich nichts ins Healbot "einarbeiten" des ist echt einfach und du kannst es ohne große Programmiererei damit arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

1. Healbot downloaden
2. Entpacken
3. in WoW/Interface/Addon einfügen
4. WoW starten
5. Einloggen
6. Healbot konfigurieren
7. Heilen

Schrit 6 ist sehr einfach. Menü öffnen, Spells eingeben, maustaste fetslegen und los gehts


----------



## Garziil (25. November 2009)

Als Heiler komme ich auch ohne Addons klar. Healbot etc. vereinfacht es nur extrem. Nen kollege von mir (PVP Heildruide) kommt allerdings ohne Healbot gar nimmer klar.


----------



## Maerad (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> du kannst jede grp zusammen rausziehen... und sogar ein einzellnes Fenster für die Tanks machen zudem wird jede Krankheit angezeigt



Jo, das is klar. Auch das jede Krankheit etc. angezeigt wird ist klar und war mir bekannt. ABER mach das mal auf nem kleinen Monitor bei geringer Auflösung, da will ich sehen, wie du bei X-dingern noch nen plan hast wer/was/wie/wo hat - spätestens im 25'er wirds grausam. 

Ich sag ja nicht, das es nicht geht, ich sag nur das es Scheisse ist. Machbar ist prinzipiell alles. Ich kann auch anstatt mit Mirc per Telnet auf den IRC Server verbinden und chatten - es geht, aber ist mehr Aufstand als das es wert ist.

Grid2 hat hier z.b. den Vorteil das man Debuffs / Hots usw. sehr klein/einfach angezeigt bekommt. Vor allem seh ich auch wieviel HP genau fehlen (1/4 bei Mage vs. Tank = range von 6-20k HP) oder ob derjenige überhaupt noch in Healrange ist (Lord Jaradingens in PDK ftw ...)

Man KANN ohne Addons spielen, allerdings sollte man sich überlegen, ob man dafür wirklich riskieren sollte,  24 andere Leute anzupissen, weil man den Raiddebuff auf sich nicht bemerkt hat, nich gehealt hat weil verpeilt, die Aggro gezogen usw.


----------



## Figetftw! (25. November 2009)

besorg dir ein unitframes addon (das blizz raidframe ist einfach scheiße^^) und leg dir deine healspells auf hotkeys. dann musst du dich durchklicken und die entsprechende taste drücken.
so einfach is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Bin ich der Einzige, der das Heilen mit Healbot als wesentlich umständlicher und ineffizienter empfindet? Das Addon hab ich am selben Tag wieder runtergeschmissen, wie ichs zum Testen drauf gepackt hab.

Aber das Fazit hier scheint wohl zu sein: Pass Dein UI so an, dass es Dir passt, dann klappts auch beim Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ob mit oder Addon musst Du dabei selbst wissen)

Ich war früher ja immer CT_Raidassist-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (25. November 2009)

ich heal komplett ohne addons und heal immer top mit.

ps: raide im pdk25/pdok10/25 status mit druiden und paladin


----------



## Totebone (25. November 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Grid2 hat hier z.b. den Vorteil das man Debuffs / Hots usw. sehr klein/einfach angezeigt bekommt. Vor allem seh ich auch wieviel HP genau fehlen (1/4 bei Mage vs. Tank = range von 6-20k HP) oder ob derjenige überhaupt noch in Healrange ist (Lord Jaradingens in PDK ftw ...)



*ding* nächster Punkt ... auch ob man in Range is is im Standard anzeigbar ....... kann es sein das die meisten einfac kein Plan haben was man alles einstellen kann?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. November 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> möglich, daß das hier ein Mimimi-Thread wird, aber ich eröffne ihn trotzdem mal
> 
> 
> ...



bin seit etwa 2 jahren heiler..... kommt ganz drauf an.... biste tankhealer brauchste ausser decursive eigentlich kein addon^^

biste gruppenheiler empfielt sich grid (aber nur damit du den ganzen raid im überblick hast) aber umprogrammieren musst eigentlich rein garnichts....

ich hab noch nie healbot benutzt weil mir das zu langweilig ist^^


----------



## Petu (25. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> (...)
> p.s. GRID 4teh win(...)



Richtig!


----------



## Komakomi (25. November 2009)

Ich hab als Druide 2 Jahre lang nur mit der Maus geheilt (Klick auf des target und klick auf den HoT)
Aber mit der stahts zunehmenden Tampowertung wurde es mir zu hektisch, außerdem bemangelte ich immer mehr eine genauere Übersicht wo ich welchen HoT habe. Inzwischen heile ich mit Healbot und entferne Flüche und Gifte mit Decursive!
Meinen Links-Klick behalte ich mir allerdings imemr noch frei um ein Ziel speziell ins target zu nehmen.
Wer mit der Tastatur heilt, kann natürlich auch normal mit Mausklick und Hotkey heilen - allerdings hab ich die 2 Mausklicks die Sekunde satt.

Einfach testen und schauen was einem besser liegt würde ich sagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (25. November 2009)

Bei mir läuft nur Carbonite und bei nem Kollegen auch und bis jetzt raiden wir auch ohne Addons gut, wobei man als Grp healer nen Addon für das Schlachtzugs interface holen sollte finde das von Blizzard recht unüber sichtlich


----------



## Maerad (25. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> *ding* nächster Punkt ... auch ob man in Range is is im Standard anzeigbar ....... kann es sein das die meisten einfac kein Plan haben was man alles einstellen kann?



Falsch! Ich vermute du spielst auf das "Verblassen wenn weiter weg" an die man bei den Optionen auswählen kann. Den mist kannste mal ganz schnell vergessen, da ich da auch niemanden mehr healen konnte, der noch in Reichweite angezeigt war! Bei Grid hab ich Reichweite normal noch nen kleinen Tick unter dem Maximum stehen - wenn der nämlich einmal hüpft und mich daher beim Chainheal unterbricht ist das äusserst schlecht.

Wobei ich mich erinnern kann, dass es diese Funktion damals (noch?) nicht gab, wo ich das ausgetestet hab. Faktum ist, das es auch zu healen geht mit der Blizzard UI, aber es andere Addons eben doch besser können. Alleine schon das ich nicht jeden anklicken muss bei Grid sondern einfach Skill auswähle und mit Maustaste auf den Char klick kann von vorteil sein.

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das es nicht geht, ich sag nur das die Lösung von anderen besser ist. Von Healbot z.b. halt ich auch nix, aber Grid ist doch um einiges besser als das WOW eigene dingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (25. November 2009)

Also, ich bin echt erschlagen von der Flut an Posts, die der Thread bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist ne Menge an Ideen und Ansichten bei, die mir weiterhelfen - auch die Tips bzgl. AddOns, mit denen man wohl einfach(er) heilen kann,
ist für mich sehr hilfreich! Danke an alle - auf weitere Tips freue ich mich schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grid werde ich mir mal reinziehen...bzw aufspielen. Healbot hatte ich einmal drauf und war auch da erschlagen von den Möglichkeiten.
Ich mags einfach...gaaaaanz einfach ^^.


----------



## LordKlobb (25. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich benutze auch kein healbot ich komm damit nicht klar (wahrscheinlich investiere ich zu wenig zeit um zu lernren aber ich mags nicht) ich nutze seid ich mit WoW anfing (naja seid ich weiß es gibt addons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also ich benutze auch nur Xperl, finds echt klasse.

wobei ich xperl halt schon früher genutzt hab, und mein heiler erst seit kurzem 80 ist und raidet^^ sammel also noch erfahrungen ;-)

is healbot viel besser oder? weil wirklich umstelln würd ich mich nur ungern:/


----------



## Exicoo (25. November 2009)

Bin mir sicher, dass Heiler mit Addons besser heilen als ohne.


----------



## Thí (25. November 2009)

Ich empfehle dir das Add On "Grid", sonst brauchst du als Heiler nichts! Und ein Rat von mir, lass die Finger von Healbot, das ist nur für Leute mit Gicht und ähnlichen Handycaps und es nicht schaffen normal mit den Fingern auf Hotkeys zu drücken.


----------



## Eyoda (25. November 2009)

"Selbstverständlich kann man auch ohne ein Addon weiterhin eine Gruppe heilen."
Diese Aussage hat allerdings ihre Grenzen.

Das gezielte einsetzen von Addons gehörte bei mir einfach beim lernen meiner Klasse (Priester) mit dazu. In einer Instanz, noch recht früh, der versunkene Tempel" war es glaube ich als ich das erste mal mit Debuffs richtig arbeiten musste. Natürlich war es bei einer Instanz noch recht einfach die eine Fähigkeit zu erblicken, aber alle zu entfernenden Zauber auswendig zu lernen würde doch jedes Maß sprengen, darüber hinaus ist es auch nicht möglich immer bei jedem Gruppenmitglied die ganze Leiste an Bildchen nach einem Debuff abzusuchen. Es ist aber nun einmal eine Aufgabe des Heilers diese zu entfernen, so griff ich ab BC-Instanzen auf X-Perl zu.

Sicher am Anfang ist es eine Umstellung, da man sich an die neue Grafik und die neuen Informationen gewöhnen muss, aber nach ein paar niedrigen Ini's (zu empfehlen wären, in deinem Fall, einfache Non-Hero Instanzen, bei denen du als Lvl 80 Heiler sicher gerne mitgenommen wirst) wirst du dich schnell gewöhnt haben, da du durch die unterschiedlichen Farben der Charakter-Felder auch gleich angezeigt bekommst mit was du die Effekt zu bekämpfen hast.

Nachdem ich nun X-Perl installiert hatte merkte ich auch das ich effizienter Heilen konnte, Effekte richten durch das schnelle Entfernen kaum schaden an und darüber hinaus lernte ich welche Heilfähigkeit, wie viel Schaden gutmachte. Somit konnte ich auch meine Entscheidungen wer als nächstes am besten geheilt wird fundierter treffen und merkte auch dabei das ich an Effizienz zulegen konnte. 

Ich behielt X-Perl bis in den 80er-Bereich hinein, wo es nun soweit war das mich die Informationen interessierten, aber die Grafik mir einfach zu viel Sicht nahm, daher besorgte ich mir Grid, und nach einer Konfiguration (gut gemachte Anleitung gibt es auf dieser Seite) war ich begeistert von der neu gewonnenen Weitsicht, die mir auch das Standart-Interface immer versagte (außerhalb des Themas: Weiß jemand wie ich dieses Questverfolgungsfenster entfernen kann, das stört mich sehr auf der rechten Seite, Transparent kann ich es setzen, doch trotz abschalten der Questverfolgungs-Option erscheint es immer wieder wenn ich mit meiner Maus versehentlich in den Bereich klicke.)

Nachdem ich nun einen guten Überblick über die Gruppensituation gewonnen habe und alle Instanzen effizient heilen konnte, kam die Instanz Prüfung des Champions. Hier kam ich schnell zu der Einsicht das meine Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, aufgrund meiner damals recht schlechten Ausrüstung, nichtmehr ausreichte, daher besorgte ich mir Healbot, welches ich mit meinen wichtigsten Fähigkeiten belegte und so sehr stark an Reaktionszeit gewann.

Mein letztes Addon lud ich mir herunter als ein Gilden-Kamerad von mir, ein recht guter Krieger, mal wieder ins Kreuzfeuer der Kritik geriet, er seihe am Tot der gesamten Gruppe Schuld. 
Es handelt sich um das Addon Omen, meiner Ansicht nach Pflicht für jeden Schadens-Austeiler, die dieses unverständlicher Weise immer mit dem Addon Recount verwechseln, welches dir im Peripheren Blickfeld einen guten Überblick über die Aggro-Liste verschafft, äußerst nützlich für Kritiker der Tank-Klassen, welche der Ansicht sind dieser Aufgabe besser Herr zu werden als der dafür eingeteilte. Bei ungünstig hoher Position oder groben Fehlern dieser Person, kannst du so den Charakter von der "Zu heilen"-Liste elliminieren und dein Mana und deine Fähigkeiten auf den Rest der Gruppe verteilen, da es dort nicht nur besser sondern auch nach dem Tode des Schadens-Austeilers wesentlich besser zur Geltung kommt.

Raid-Erfahrungen blieben mir bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt allerdings verwehrt, sodass ich bei eventuell neuen Herausforderungen noch weitere Hilfen zu rate ziehen werde.

Es ist und bleibt so, dass du auch ohne diese Hilfen Heilen kannst, deine Effizienz, sich allerdings durch Hilfen steigern lässt und deine Schwächen so ausgeglichen werden können.

Ich hoffe dir bei der Entscheidung zur Verwendung von Addons weitergeholfen zu haben und würde dir empfehlen dich wie ich langsam ran zu arbeiten.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir und allen anderen Heiler-Genossen immer eine Handbreit Leben auf den Leisten eurer Schützlinge.


----------



## Lupha (28. Februar 2010)

So ich hoffe ich widerspreche jetzt mit meiner Antwort nicht allen Ansichten der anderen Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich heile mit meiner Priesterin Lupha seit Anfang BC und bin der Meinung, dass man nicht zwingend ein Addon braucht. Ich habe mir zu Anfang unter Geselligkeit --> Schlachtzug die Gruppen auf den Bildschirm gezogen und bin damals sogar in SWP gut damit gefahren. Man sollte allerdings hinzufügen, dass ich ein Addonmuffel bin und mich inzwischen auch für eines entschieden hab xD

Die Vorteile an den Standartraidframes ist, dass wirklich alle äußeren Einflüsse von Bossen etc. angezeigt werden. Mitte BC hat Blizzard eingeführt, dass der, der im Moment Aggro hat, mit einem roten Punkt am Rand des Lebensbalkens angedeutet. Kommt jemand in die Nähe der Aggroschwelle, verfärbt sich an seinem Lebensbalken ein gelber Punkt, der ins Orange oder Rote übergehen kann. Es werden alle Debuffs angezeigt, jedoch wird nicht hervorgehoben, ob es jetzt magie ist, Gift, Krankheit, oder etwas anderes ist. In ICC z.B. wird der Debuff, der dauerhaft und überall in der Raidinstanz ist, auch dauerhaft angezeigt, obwohl er zum Heilen total irrelevant ist. Aber du kannst eben nichts deaktivieren.
Zum despellen brauchst du daher entweder ein gutes Auge und dauerhafte Konzentration, oder du suchst dir ein Addon wie Decursive, das dann die Debuffs, die die Spieler haben, und die du entfernen kannst, anzeigt. Da die Anzeige jedoch nicht direkt innerhalb der Raidframes ist, sondern in einem eigenen kleinen "Raidframe-Fenster", musst du jetzt schon auf "2 raidframes" achten, eines zum Heilen und zum Beachten der Bossfähigkeit und eines zum despellen. Dadurch, dass du auch ständig, wenn ein entfenbarer Debuff erscheint, in die 2. Raidframes von Decursive wechseln musst, verlierst du leider auch eine Menge Zeit, die du dir beim Progress-Raiden leider nicht erlauben darfst, falls du das vorhast. 
Werden jetzt Spieler mit einem Icon durch bestimmte Bossfähigkeiten versehen, oder du wirst, wie bei Anub'arak in pdok25 in p3, für ein bestimmtes Icon eingeteilt, brauchst du dafür ebenfalls ein Addon, also sind wir inzwischen schon bei 3 Raidframes x)
Was dir die Standart-Raidframes außerdem nicht anzeigen, ist, auf welchem Ziel du bereits einen Hot hast, oder welches Ziel Heilung bekommt. 

Allerdings haben sie - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Addons, so gut wie keine Verzögerung in der Anzeige und verbrauchen keinen zusätzlichen Speicher. Da das anklicken eines Spielers und danach das Drücken des hilfreichen Zaubers aber auch Zeit braucht, kommt es wohl wieder auf 0 raus im Vergleich mit einem Addon, es sei denn du arbeitest mit clique oder Mouse-over-Makros.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, dass du eigentlich auch ohne Addon heilen kannst, wenn du dich wirklich darauf konzentrierst, aber mit einem Addon machst du es dir eben wesentlich einfacher, weil du alles schneller siehst, nicht einzelne zerpflückte Addonteile auf deinem Bildschirm hast, zwischen denen du wechseln musst, was Zeit kostet, und nicht auf so viel achten musst, weil mehr angezeigt wird.

Ein Addon, das dir vielleicht gefallen könnte, ist Vuhdo. Es ist wirklich leicht in der Einstellung und hat so ziemlich alles, was du brauchst, sogar ein integriertes clique. Grid gefällt mir persönlich besser, aber ist auch komplizierter in der Einrichtung und du brauchst zusatz-addons für icons etc. Du brauchst bei Vuhdo vielleicht 2 Stunden um dir alles so einzurichten, wie du es haben möchtest, aber die Zeit solltest du dir dafür nehmen ^^ Aber du musst dich selbst entscheiden. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, ob dein Hauptaugenmerk jetzt im Progressraiden liegt oder ob du eher hobbymäßig hin und wieder nur ein bisschen heilen möchtest. Du kannst auch ohne Raidframe-Addon zu den Guten gehören, aber mit tust du dir halt leichter.

Liebe Grüße,
Lupha

ach ja, ich hab hier mal einen Screen hochgeladen, in dem du siehst, wie das Ganze mit Standartinterface aussehen kann. Ich habs für den Beitrag hier vor Kurzem mal so eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Bossen, wo man wirklich was despellen sollte, kann man ja decursive näher an die Raidframes schieben, um lange mouse-Wege zu vermeiden.
Aber ich denke du stimmst mir zu, dass das viel zu viel Platz wegnimmt insgesamt, für etwas, was ein einziges Addon erreichen kann... ^^


----------



## Sengor (28. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich benutze auch kein healbot ich komm damit nicht klar (wahrscheinlich investiere ich zu wenig zeit um zu lernren aber ich mags nicht) ich nutze seid ich mit WoW anfing (naja seid ich weiß es gibt addons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst auf O (glaube jedenfalls das das O war) drücken auf schlachtzug gehen und dir die gruppen auf den bildschirm ziehen das du die alle im blick hast


ich benutze mit meinem priester (holy/diszi) kein healbot weil ich es einfach nicht brauche und meine maus zu wenig tasten dafür hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber für druiden ist es denke ich ganz praktisch damit die auch besser sehen können wann bei irgendwelchen zielen ein hot ausläuft und so


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich heile ohne Addons, habs mal mit Healbot versucht, gefiel mir aber net^^

Ich zieh mir die Gruppen per Blizzard-Raidinterface auf den Schirm, lass mir die MTs marken und zieh mir die auch auf den Schirm.

Und dann einfach klicken und Hotkeys durchjagen.


Wer AddOns braucht, der soll sie benutzen, aber für mich macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich addons habe oder nicht, denn die einzelnen raid member muss ich sowieso noch selbst anklicken^^ 


Edit: Bin auch Holy wie Sengor und meine Maus hat auch zuwenig Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raving lunatic (28. Februar 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass Heiler mit Addons besser heilen als ohne.



Das mag vielleicht sein aber wie schauts aus wenn die Addons mal nicht funktionieren? Ich glaub viele der Healbot-Benutzer haben verlernt Tasten zu drücken ^^
Und sowas kann immer mal passieren.

Ich hab mir zum Ziel gesetzt selbst ein guter Heiler zu werden und nicht mein Addon.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Februar 2010)

Thí schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir das Add On "Grid", sonst brauchst du als Heiler nichts! Und ein Rat von mir, lass die Finger von Healbot, das ist nur für Leute mit Gicht und ähnlichen Handycaps und es nicht schaffen normal mit den Fingern auf Hotkeys zu drücken.



/sign


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Februar 2010)

Oh ja, das hab ich auch oft erlebt: "Shit! Sry leute, mein heal bot geht nicht, ich kann net healn, cu!"

Wenn man net ohne AddOns heilen kann, macht man was falsch^^

Addons mögen praktisch sein, aber man sollte auch fähig sein, ohne sie zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (28. Februar 2010)

Hmm ja ich spiele momentan mit VuhDo ist praktisch fuzt normalerweise und seit mein Schami 20 ist kan das Gespamme mit der Geringen Welle der Heilung ausgenutzt werden da der Manaverbrauch in den kleinen instanzen nicht sehr groß ist, wenn man nur geringe Welle macht, ich kann derweil looten bergbau machen und dann einfach auf den namen draufklicken, ist einfachn, ohne heilen ist shcon schwierieger aber durchaus machbar, dann sterben aber mehr leute da ich das nicht so 100%tig kann


----------



## Cold Play (28. Februar 2010)

also ich für meinen Teil spiele unteranderem einen 80er Schamie der in raids immer einen heilerposten übernimmt. 

bis auf icc war ich überall drinne und immer ohne addons. das einzigste was ich dazu nutze ist x-pearl um mir die gruppe zurecht zu schieben.

bis jetzt hat noch keiner mit mir gemeckert ^^

mfg

CP


----------



## Alexaeus (28. Februar 2010)

Moin erstmal; ich sag' auch mal was zum Thema...

Es is' durchaus möglich, ohne AddOns zu heilen; hab' mir mit meinem Pala sonst immer die Schlachtzugsgruppen rausgezogen, wenn ich nicht als Tank-Heiler eingeteilt war ( wobei alles Andere als Tank-Heal beim Paladin irgendwie schwachsinnig is' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

...Allerdings hat mich meine Gilde...Ähm..."überredet", mir Healbot anzuschaffen...Das's mir eigentlich total zuwider.
Weiß ja nich', ob hier noch jemand so denkt, aber ich möcht' mein Spielerlebnis nich' von AddOns abhängig machen.

Naja, das war mein kleiner Beitrag.

Fazit: Es IST durchaus möglich, ohne AddOns zu heilen, nur macht das kaum jemand.

Besten Gruß,

ALEXAEUS.


----------



## Gerti (28. Februar 2010)

Also, ich denee Grid "musst" du haben und der Rest ist einfach Geschmackssache.

Vorallem bei Anub ist es wichtig einen Überblick zu haben, wer den Frostdot hat, um den schnell zu healen, da man je nach dem sonst nach 1 Tick tot ist und beim Lichking ist es mit der Krankheit in P1 auch besser, wenn du sofort siehst, wer die Krankheit hat.

Unsere "zwei besten" Healer nutzten kein Healbot.


----------



## quik'Silver (28. Februar 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in Healbot & Co. reinzuarbeiten - oder gar meine Maus
> zu programmieren. Wieso bietet Blizz nicht was an, mit dem man die Heilung und Dispells
> optimal raushaut? (< Mimimi-Teil)



Wieso muss man überhaupt noch beim Spielen ein kleines bisschen denken? Wieso erfindet Blizzard keine Bots, die das für uns machen?

Und ey, ich meine, wenn ich 80 bin will ich auch nich drölftausend Stunden brauchen bis ich 1337 bin, kk?! Ich will sofort Progress machen und mich nicht irgendwie mit 
irgendwelchen Addons beschäftigen!


----------



## Shelong (28. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz davon abegesehen, dass die Standart UI auch eigene Raidframes hat, die man rausziehen kann und es eigentlich reicht auf das zu heilende Ziel zu klicken und -  was weiß ich - '1' für Springflut - oder whatever -  zu drücken, kann man sich ja auch mouseover-makros selbst schreiben für jeden Heilzauber... dann entfällt noch das klicken und die Verzögerung dadurch. 

Es funktioniert also sogar ganz ohne Addons genau so gut wie mit.


----------



## benwingert (28. Februar 2010)

also ich hab nen druiden twink und auch in 5er inis is das hotten der horror ohne addon. ich schwöre auf grid+clique und ich hab nicht einen blick in die einstellungen geworfen. das belegen der mauststen geht easy und das heilen macht so viel mehr spaß. ich hoffe ich hab dir geholfen.


----------



## schenkbael (28. Februar 2010)

hu
nutze mit meim pala nur x perl und evtl ora aber ansonsten healbot doer sowas brauchste nich normal....^^
zumidnest ich schaffs so^^

mfg schenk


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Februar 2010)

Hiho aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir 2 Addons sehr ans Herz legen:

Grid: Curse Download

und Clique: Curse Download

Die beiden sind voll Konfigurierbar.
Und es geht im Kern dann ganz einfach. Du kannst mit Clique (du findest das Addon wenn du dein Zauberbuch öffnest ganz rechts blinkend als neues Symbol) Zauber an Mausklicks binden. z.B. bei mir als Priester: Blitzheilung mit Linksklick, Sühne mit Shift + Linksklick, usw.

Du klickst dann einfach nur die Leute in Grid an und fertig. (Natürlich muss damit das geht das auch noch in Grid eingestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ansonsten also für mich Persönlich finde ich es zu schwer nicht mit Addons zu heilen.^^

*Edit:* Ah hab grad auf Buffed geguckt sind auch mit Erklärungen hier die Links:
Clique
Grid


----------



## Jincool (28. Februar 2010)

Benutze auch healbot, würde aber empfehlen dich ca 1 stunde reinzuarbeiten, dann brauchst du kein anderes addon mehr, da du healbot so einstellen kannst dass es dir auch alle krankenheiten und dergleichen anzeigt dioe du entfernen kannst, weiters dass auch ein grp-/schlachtzugmitgleid farblich angezeigt wird wenn ein debuff drauf ist, bei debuffs die vielschaden in kurzer zeit machen sehr hilfreich. weiters zeigt dir healbot auf wunsch auch aggro an, sehr hilfreich um vorausschauend heals zu verteilen falls ein dd wieder mal über die strenge schlägt und aggro zieht. somit kannst du in 1 stunde einarbeitung das addon komplett auf deine wünche einstellen, mit schönen extras^^.


----------



## Noobydooby (28. Februar 2010)

Das einzige was du an Addons zum Heilen brauchst sind "ANSTÄNDIGE UNITFRAMES" ich empfehle X-Perl

Grösenverstellbare Lebensbalken, Hotcounter im Charporträt verschafft dir einen leichten überblick wer noch HoTs aktiv hat.

Alles andere lenkt nur zu sehr ab ... Healbot spaart dir pro Heal nur einen Klick sonst nichts.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (28. Februar 2010)

ich empfehle grid + clique....das is viel leichter einzustellen als healbot & co....du kannst es natürlich auch ohne machen nur is das ganz schön schwierig..^^


----------



## Eddishar (28. Februar 2010)

Geht auch ohne Addon. Und wenn Du keine Lust hast, Dich in Healbot oder Grid reinzufuchsen, solltest Du keinen Heiler spielen. Scheinst ja nicht viel Lust drauf zu haben.


----------



## Porthos (28. Februar 2010)

du kannst auch heilen ohne addon erfordert nen bissel Übung aber es geht.

Aber die Addon erleichtern dir das .

Eine grosse Zahl der  Heiler von heute kommt ohne sowas eh nicht aus , ich denke nur mal an die schönen alten 40er Raids da mustest du heilen können, nehm den meisten Heiler von heute das Addon weg und schon kommen die nicht mehr klar.


----------



## Monkeybone (28. Februar 2010)

einfach nur LOL, wie unfähig muss man bitte sein? du brauchst in WoW kein einziges Addon, ausser vielleicht DBM und Omen mit der Raidleader ruhe gibt... sry, musste raus


----------



## JohnRoe (28. Februar 2010)

Grid und Decursive sind die einzigen Addons die nützlich sind und die du brauchen kannst dann arbeitest du dich locker rein und das heilen ist kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Wer zockt denn überhaupt noch WoW mit AddOn's tzzz....


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Grid und Decursive sind die einzigen Addons die nützlich sind und die du brauchen kannst dann arbeitest du dich locker rein und das heilen ist kein Problem mehr.



Also heutzutage braucht man nur noch Vuhdo oder Healbot das reicht locker aus.


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2010)

Was macn "braucht" muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Barkyo (28. Februar 2010)

Also zum heilen is für mich persönlich echt Grid die Nr. 1
Mit Healbot hab ich mich zwar nich lang beschäftigt, aber das will ich eig auch gar nicht. Grid is schön übersichtlich 
und kann immerhin auch mit diversen Extraaddons aufgerüstet werden (mal Grid-Mana Bars als beispiel, das zusätzlich
die Manaleisten aller Spieler anzeigt (als Schami ganz nett wegen Manafluttotem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Thornbearer (28. Februar 2010)

Addons sind keine Wundermittel und keinesfalls Vorraussetzung für irgendetwas.

Ich nutze bei meinem Schami lediglich Mouseover-Makros für jeden Heilerspell sowie ein Kombi-Mouseover Makro für Geistläuterung/Reinigung. Funzt wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich zocke meinen Heilerdruiden auch komplett ohne Healbot oder andere Addons und es funktioniert super in Heros & Raids.


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2010)

Aber ich vermute mal Du hast nicht die Blizzard Raidframes. Mit denen geht es zwar auch aber allein eine besser sichtbare Anzeige für Fluch/Krankheit/Gift/Magie erleichtert das Heilerleben doch ungemein.

Rest ist vor allem Gewohnheit.


----------



## Snatchel (28. Februar 2010)

Tipp: Nimm WoW nicht so ernst! Ich wette deine Gilde wird dich nicht köpfen und verbrennen bloß weil du 1x nen Wipe verursacht hast... Heilen geht auch mit dem StandardUI gut.


----------



## Strickjacke (28. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## chinsai (28. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich halte nichts von Add-Ons wie Healbot.
Ich hab von BC bis WotLK geheilt, anfangs noch mit Blizzard Interface 1.0^^, kurz vor Release von WotLK hab ich mir dann Grid geholt und hab dann damit geheilt, ist auch nicht wirklich schwer, kam damit gut zurecht und gehörte eigentlich immer zu den Topheilern in den Raids.
Ich würde dir und allen Heilern am Anfang raten: Versuchs mit nem normalen Raid-AddOn wie Grid, wenn da überhaupt nichts klappt sehr viel üben, aufhören mit heilen oder dann am Ende leider doch Healbot nehmen.


----------



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

Wer heilen ohne Addons nicht kann, sollte sein Char gleich mal wieder löschen und das Wort Skill aus seinem Wortschatz streichen ... zack zack Jungs!


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. März 2010)

es sind zwar schon 3 seiten posts und meine antwort wird wohl kaum "gehör" bekommen ABER.

Heilen ohne addon ist absolut kein problem...  wie das geht wurde ja schon ausreichend erklärt.

ABER.

Addons im allgemeinen errleichtern das gameplay. sei es dbm, omen, gatherer, atlasloot, etc.

so isses nun auch mal beim heilen. ich für meinen teil komme einfach mit 3 maustasten und 2 umschalt tasten (shit + alt) wesentlich besser klar als die heilzauber auf 1-x zu ham die decurse zauber noch auf y und z.  deshalb heil ich mit healbot. außerdem bietet einem healbot bzw grid immer noch zusätzloch eine schöne raidübersicht die ich mitlerweile mit jedem char nutze. sogar mit meinem krieger tank.


----------



## Darerus93 (1. März 2010)

Ich heile schon immer ohne Healbot und Co. Das einzige was ich nehme sind so Addons wie Visual Heal oder Class Timer. Naja weis ja nich wie es da mit anderen Klassen aussieht (ich bin Priester). Denke man kann auch ganz ohne, aber dann muss man sich viel mehr auf alles konzentrieren usw, und in Größeren Raids wirds garnicht gehen denk ich mal (wenn man z.B. Dispellen muss)


----------



## youngceaser (1. März 2010)

Also ich spiele als Tank ohne addons und ein guter Rl freund mit seinem Healschami genauso sind bis jetzt eigentlich ganz gut gefahren raiden aber meist rnd


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Healbot ftw...

Klar kann man ohne Healbot, Grid, xPerl und Konsorten heilen. Man kann auch mit einem 40-Tonnen-Muldenkipper einkaufen fahren, jeder so wie er mag.

Aber, jemanden mit Healbot den skill abzusprechen ist lächerlich - Healbot nimmt dir nicht die Entscheidung ab, wann du mit welchen Zauber agierst, sondern unterstützt dich lediglich mit einem Tastendruck weniger. Umschalt, Shift, Strg und Konsorten brauchst du auch damit noch.

Soll tatsächlich welche geben, die glauben man klickt einfach nur wie wild auf dem Healbot rum... jaja.


----------



## Lajanor (1. März 2010)

also du kannst auch grid benutzen!

das addon zeigt dir den schlachtzug mit super geunsheitanzeige an und wer die aggro von gegnern hat, sowie die leute an die du dispellen kannst

ich benutze auch nicht healbot oder sowas, denn mit grid ist man viel besser unterwegs und hat mehr überblick ;P


----------



## Tomratz (1. März 2010)

Wie schon viele gesagt haben, man kann ohne Addons auch gut heilen,
mit Addons ist es halt chilliger.

Wobei, in den Heroinis kanns mit Healbot schon geradezu langweilig
werden, da schalt ich manchmal absichtlich um auf manuelle Heilung, 
damit ich noch ein bisschen gefordert werde.


----------



## Goylarna (1. März 2010)

Hallo

Also man kann ohne Addons durchaus gut heilen, vor allem da es so Sachen wie Downranking ja nicht mehr gibt.
 Jedoch muss man sagen, dass es mit Addons einfach etwas besser geht.
Die Standartanzeige von Blizz bietet einfach nicht die Übersicht wie es z.B. Grid tut.
Außerdem erspart man sich mit Addons zumeist etwas Zeit beim Heilen. (Klick = Heal ist einfach schneller als Klick + anschließendes Taste drüvcken.

Meine Meinung:
Standart Interface ist ausreichend für 5er und 10er Gruppen.
Healbot ist ein guter Einstieg in die Addons, weils sich quasi von selbst einstellt und ein großes Maß an Funktionalitt bietet.
Grid ist der Königsweg. Hast du im RAid alle Heiler mit Grid ausgestattet, sieht man z.B wer wieviel Heal bekomt und man kann effektiv den richtigen Heilen und auch Overheal verhindern.


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wie schon viele gesagt haben, man kann ohne Addons auch gut heilen,
> mit Addons ist es halt chilliger.
> 
> Wobei, in den Heroinis kanns mit Healbot schon geradezu langweilig
> ...


Echt? Ich freu mich dann immer über die Marken und texte die 4 anderen in der Gruppe zu. Oder aber, und das ist die Regel, ich mache einfach Schaden nebenbei. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wer heilen ohne Addons nicht kann, sollte sein Char gleich mal wieder löschen und das Wort Skill aus seinem Wortschatz streichen ... zack zack Jungs!



Können und machen sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Ich möchte nicht wissen bei wievielen Raidgilden z.B. BossMods Pflicht sind.
Problem ist auch dass Blizzard bei Encountern bereits davon ausgeht dass Spieler Addons haben und diese dann auch dahingehend auslegen.

Wow und Addons sind nunmal seit 5 Jahren verwachsen.

p.s.: Ich spiele in SWG nen Medic und da hast Du gar keine Addons und darfst während des Heilens auch noch zusätzlich Schaden auf Gegner machen und ich bekomme es gebacken. Und ich denke jeder andere hier würde es auch schaffen.


----------



## Starfros (1. März 2010)

DirtySaint schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch mal eine Weile HealBot, muss aber sagen, dass es mich nie wirklich überzeugt hat. Diese Rum-Klickerei schon gar nicht^^
> 
> Habe seit langem Grid und das reicht mir voll und ganz. Mehr brauche ich nicht. Einfach nett mitten ins Interface eingebaut und das passt. Mit Debuff und Hots-Anzeige.
> 
> ...



welches rumklicken bei healbot? 

Du hast ein Kasten mit Namen drin (balken) und klickst nur einmal drauf und schon wird gecastet. Bei Grid ist es nicht anders. 


@TE In 5er Inis kannst auch gut ohne Heal Addons auskommen, aber ab 10er wird es schon schwerer. Weil durch deine reaktion und das anklicken des Spieler bis hin zum cast anfang einfach zeit verlierst. 
Beim HealPala ist es noch einfach (3 Heals mehr hat man nicht)aber drüber hinaus must dann schon überlegen und das schon schnell welchen cast (Heal) du ansetzen musst/willst.

Was auch einigen schwer fällt ,so denke ich,sind die Prioritäten , was Heile ich eher den DD den Tank oder den nächsten Heiler. Am rande gesagt , lass dir nicht einreden das du diverse Pets mit heilen sollst. Jäger kanns wieder holen und Hexer können es selbst heilen bzw. aus der gefahrenzone raus holen.
Kein Heiler ist dafür zuständig , es sei denn der jenige ist damit nicht überfordert und gibt einen kleinen heal dem Pet mit.


P.S.: Mit Addons die richtig eingestellt sind bist du halt schneller und Heilst Effektiver , da kann keiner was gegenteiliger sagen. Wenn man nur ein oder zwei Ziele hat ist diese aussage ohne hin hinfällig


----------



## Noboru (1. März 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> .. und ne DuDu.


Was bitte ist _"ne DuDu"_???


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wer heilen ohne Addons nicht kann, sollte sein Char gleich mal wieder löschen und das Wort Skill aus seinem Wortschatz streichen ... zack zack Jungs!


Ich denke mal, das ist Geschmackssache. Wenn ich heile, dann auch über healbot (und hab auch kein Problem damit das zuzugeben). Warum auch nicht? Es ist effizient und man kann komfortabel und schnell heilen sowie dispellen. Man als RL alle Gesundheitsbalken des SZ im Blick usw. Also ich möcht es nicht missen und habe leider auch auch schon diverse Heiler erlebt, die ohne Addon heilen und immer mal wieder DDs abnippeln lassen, weil sie einfach nicht sehen dass nicht nur der Tank Schaden bekommt (ICC Trash vorm 1. Boss z.B.). Gibt nun mal Stellen, wo Schaden auf die ganze Gruppe kommt.



Tikume schrieb:


> Können und machen sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Ich möchte nicht wissen bei wievielen Raidgilden z.B. BossMods Pflicht sind.


Also, seid ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit aus Zeitvertreib mit einer recht frischen Gilde, woraus mich wer von der fl um Hilfe gebeten hatte, Naxx 10 (!) mit war und wir bei Thaddius entnervt aufgehört haben, weil einige es nicht gerafft haben die Seiten zu wechseln (trotz mehrmaliger --------/++++++ Polaritäts-Erklärung im Chat) und dies mit der Begründung: "Ich habs nicht gemerkt und es hat nix angezeigt", bestehe ich auch auf Kampf-Addons wie DBM oder BigWigs, zumindest wenn ich die Leute und ihre Kenntnisse nicht kenne. So eine Blamage möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben, auch wenn ich nicht RL bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2010)

Genauso wie mit allen anderen Klassen&Skillungen: Je länger man Spielt desto besser wird dein Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fang also noch nen neuen Char an (Aber am besten eine deiner 80er Klassen mit der du heilen willst) und Zock den ein bissl hoch, Übung im Heilen ist wichtiger als im Schaden, besonders wenn Brenzlich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (1. März 2010)

Mh also... Ich spiele Tank, Heiler und Schadensmacher - in fast allen Richtungen. Und auf meinem PC habe ich nur Atlas und Bagnon als Addon, mehr ist da nicht drauf und wird da auch nicht drauf kommen. Ich mag es überhaupt nicht, mit Addons zu spielen. Ich verlasse auch den Schlachtzug (falls ich "nur" Mitglied bin) wenn jemand DBM benutzt und dies als Warnungen anzeigen lässt. Warum ein Spiel noch einfacher machen? Naja, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen =)

Aber heilen kannst du gut ohne Addons - natürlich auch mit. Was du mit Addons aber eher weniger haben wirst, wird Erfahrung sein, denke ich. Also ich zumindest könnte es mir nicht vorstellen. ^-^

Es gilt aber, wie immer: Spiel, wie es dir spass macht.


----------



## Minorjiel (1. März 2010)

Mimimi = Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin der Meinung, dass es im Moment einfacher gar nicht geht....dank HealBot, Grid, VuhDo und Co. Wer mit Blizzards Grundausstattung nicht klarkommt, aber zu faul ist, um sich in eines der zahlreichen Hilfsprogrämmchen (was immer man davon halten mag) einzulesen....der sollte vielleicht die Finger vom Heilen lassen.


----------



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

Wer heilen ohne Addons nicht kann ... 
heißt nicht, daß wenn man ohne addons heilen kann, keine verwenden sollte/kann

und zum thema trash icc tote dd: ja dann standen sie falsch


----------



## Minorjiel (1. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Mh also... Ich spiele Tank, Heiler und Schadensmacher - in fast allen Richtungen. Und auf meinem PC habe ich nur Atlas und Bagnon als Addon, mehr ist da nicht drauf und wird da auch nicht drauf kommen. Ich mag es überhaupt nicht, mit Addons zu spielen. Ich verlasse auch den Schlachtzug (falls ich "nur" Mitglied bin) wenn jemand DBM benutzt und dies als Warnungen anzeigen lässt. Warum ein Spiel noch einfacher machen? Naja, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen =)



Hm, also wenn ich jeden Schlachtzug verlassen würde, wenn DBM benutzt wird....dann könnte ich nie weider raiden. In fast allen Schlachtzügen, die ich bisher auch als Gast mitgespielt durfte, waren Boss-AddOns sogar Pflicht. Ob das doof oder toll ist steht in einem anderen Kapitel.

Irgendwie kaufe ich Euch nicht so recht ab, dass Ihr alle ohne diese teuflischen Heal-AddOns spielt und sogar viel, viel besser seid als mit. 
* Duck - und - weg*

Mal ehrlich: Z.B. die Kombination Grid & Clique allein macht doch das Heiler-Leben viel angenehmer: Den gesamten Schlachtzug im Blick haben...inklusive Hot's, Aggro, Flüche, Gifte, Krankheiten, etc. pp. und alles per Klick heilen/entfernen --> Ein Klick geht doch schneller als 3 Tasten zu drücken, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Arandes (1. März 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn ich jeden Schlachtzug verlassen würde, wenn DBM benutzt wird....dann könnte ich nie weider raiden. In fast allen Schlachtzügen, die ich bisher auch als Gast mitgespielt durfte, waren Boss-AddOns sogar Pflicht. Ob das doof oder toll ist steht in einem anderen Kapitel.
> 
> Irgendwie kaufe ich Euch nicht so recht ab, dass Ihr alle ohne diese teuflischen Heal-AddOns spielt und sogar viel, viel besser seid als mit.
> * Duck - und - weg*
> ...




Das ist bei uns zum Glück noch nicht so verbreitet - bei uns verlässt man sich noch auf den Spieler selbst. Wie oft hat mans schon erlebt... "Zitat: Mist, DBM funktioniert bei dem Boss nicht" ---> Wipe. Ahhja, ist klar ^-^

Und ob man es abkauft oder nicht, sei auch jedem selbst überlassen =) Natürlich ist 1 Klick schneller, aber schneller ist oftmals im Leben nicht besser, ne? Aber mir ist das ja egal, für mich ist ohne Addons spielen einfach besser. Gibt durchaus Leute, die es ohne wirklich nicht können (kenne da genügend Leute *g*).


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. März 2010)

Prinzipiell kannst du auch ohne addons heilen, addons wie healbot/clique/Grid und Vuhdo sind nur kleine aber feine erleichterungen.

Ich für meinen Teil heile den Tank generell über tastertur und den Rest der Grp über Vuhdo.

ich nutze nur die Tasten 1-4 und der Rest ist auf der Tastertur Verteilt. Über eine Programmierung wirst du nicht hinweg kommen da du ja jedes Target einzeln über die F-Tasten einzeln anwählen musst.

Die Maus zu Programmieren geht auch über die von Blizzard bereitgestellte Tasterturbelegung.

mfg


----------



## Zangor (1. März 2010)

Es ist doch völlig egal womit jemand heilt, am Ende zählt nur das Ergebnis. 

Mir persönlich ist es mit Healbot lieber. Da kann ich alle wichtigen Sachen machen. 

Genauso könnte man sich drüber streiten ob man mit wasd, pfeiltasten oder Maus läuft, und dass Spieler die anders steuern als man selbst keinen Skill haben. Das ist kleingeistig.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. März 2010)

das einziege addon das ich benutze mit meinem heal schammie ist x-perl


----------



## Hühnersuppe (1. März 2010)

Kurz und knapp: Nein!

Bei uns in der Gilde spielen die Heiler komplett ohne Addons und ich behaupte mal sie machen ihre Sache gut. Nach einem gildeninternen Durchgang ICC stehen wir vorm 4.Boss!


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

Huhu!

Klar könntest du ohne Addon heilen, doch das wäre ziemlich umständlich... Du müsstest dir alle Raidmitglieder rausziehen und ständig anklicken u casten... und weisst dabei warscheindlich nichtmal wer in welcher Grp ist (schlecht für grpheal).... 

Ich will dir trotzdem Healbot empfehlen. Bei richtigen Einstellungen kannst du dir deine 3 "Favoriten" auf deine Maustasten setzen und beim Überfahren eines Rasters aus Healbot musst du dann nurnoch die gewünschte Maustaste drücken... Eingewöhnung dauert maximal ne halbe Stunde.

Ich bin halt eher Tankheiler, daher brauch ich Healbot zum beispiel etwas weniger als Gruppenheiler, da ich eigentlich in der Regel meist maximal 3 Targets zu heilen habe, welche ich locker aus dem Raid rausziehen kann... Aber Healbot hab ich trotzdem, weil ich so nebenbei in gewissen Zeitfenstern mal irgenwo nen Shield oder Hot draufhaun kann....

aber gut theoretisch kannst du auch ohne Addons heilen^^


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich mag es überhaupt nicht, mit Addons zu spielen. Ich verlasse auch den Schlachtzug (falls ich "nur" Mitglied bin) wenn jemand DBM benutzt und dies als Warnungen anzeigen lässt. Warum ein Spiel noch einfacher machen? Naja, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen =)


Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, absolut richtig. Aber dass Du Schlachtzüge verlässt, die Addons wie DBM verwenden, nehme ich Dir irgendwie nicht ab, weil Du dann eigentlich nur in blauen 200er Hero-Zugs rumspazieren müsstest... denn mir ist noch KEIN Schlachtzug begegnet, der solche Addons nicht verwendet. Oder Du hast diesbezüglich einfach Glück, aber nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich Dir das mit dem verlassen nicht glaube. Schon der Gedanke "Ich sch**ß auf ICC-Ausrüstung und wenn ich auch nur EIN automatisiertes Schlachtzugs-Symbol über einem 'Knochenstachel-Aufgespießten' sehe, leave ich sofort" ist lächerlich.

Jedem wie er will, aber warum solche Addons plötzlich nur für "Noobs" sein sollen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, absolut richtig. Aber dass Du Schlachtzüge verlässt, die Addons wie DBM verwenden, nehme ich Dir irgendwie nicht ab, weil Du dann eigentlich nur in blauen 200er Hero-Zugs rumspazieren müsstest... denn mir ist noch KEIN Schlachtzug begegnet, der solche Addons nicht verwendet. Oder Du hast diesbezüglich einfach Glück, aber nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich Dir das mit dem verlassen nicht glaube. Schon der Gedanke "Ich sch**ß auf ICC-Ausrüstung und wenn ich auch nur EIN automatisiertes Schlachtzugs-Symbol über einem 'Knochenstachel-Aufgespießten' sehe, leave ich sofort" ist lächerlich.
> 
> Jedem wie er will, aber warum solche Addons plötzlich nur für "Noobs" sein sollen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



/sign ^^


----------



## Caramon (1. März 2010)

Natürlich kannst du auch ohne Addons heilen. Ich bin selbst mit meinem Main Heal-Pala und würd sagen das ist reine Übungssache. 

Und Healbot ist keine grosse Einarbeitung, das eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend und recht leicht verständlich, ich benutz es selber auch. Hast einfach 'ne schöne Übersicht über den ganzen Schlachtzug, kannst die Maus oder Tastatur mit Funktionen zum Buffen/Heilen/Decursen belegen etc.

Mit Grid spielen auch viele Heiler oder auch mit 'ner Kombination aus beidem. Probier's aus und stell für dich fest wie du am besten zurecht kommst.


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Hühnersuppe schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein!
> 
> Bei uns in der Gilde spielen die Heiler komplett ohne Addons und ich behaupte mal sie machen ihre Sache gut. Nach einem gildeninternen Durchgang ICC stehen wir vorm 4.Boss!


Dann sag denen mal, sie sollen sich Healbot holen - dann habt ihr Arthas gleich down. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohne AddOns kommst du nicht oder nur sehr schwer auf die gleiche Heilleistung - skill hin oder her. Viele sagen sicherlich, sie würden ohne spielen - vielleicht verlängert das den ePENIS noch ein Stückchen, wer weiss. Ich würde auch nicht gleich zugeben, wenn es denn so wäre, dass ich Viagra nehme . *g


----------



## Arandes (1. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, absolut richtig. Aber dass Du Schlachtzüge verlässt, die Addons wie DBM verwenden, nehme ich Dir irgendwie nicht ab, weil Du dann eigentlich nur in blauen 200er Hero-Zugs rumspazieren müsstest... denn mir ist noch KEIN Schlachtzug begegnet, der solche Addons nicht verwendet. Oder Du hast diesbezüglich einfach Glück, aber nimms mir nicht übel wenn ich Dir das mit dem verlassen nicht glaube. Schon der Gedanke "Ich sch**ß auf ICC-Ausrüstung und wenn ich auch nur EIN automatisiertes Schlachtzugs-Symbol über einem 'Knochenstachel-Aufgespießten' sehe, leave ich sofort" ist lächerlich.
> 
> Jedem wie er will, aber warum solche Addons plötzlich nur für "Noobs" sein sollen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.




Wie ich schon mal sagte: Es ist mir persönlich egal, wer mir Glauben schenkt oder nicht. Ich weiss ja, dass es stimmt, und das ist die Hauptsache. Hier geht es nur um die Diskussion an sich und nicht um den Glauben =). Und wie ich auch oben schon gesagt habe, ist es wohl bei uns noch nicht so verbreitet, dass man DBM nutzt - wenn das jeder für sich macht, ists mir ja wurscht, die Ansage kann man ja deaktivieren. Zumal... ja, ich sch**ss auf ICC-Ausrüstung, weil ich das Spiel wegen dem RP und dem Spass spiele, nicht wegen Pixel. Aber auch hier sei gesagt, jedem das Seine. ^^


----------



## Fujitsus (1. März 2010)

Healbot ist und bleibt das _effizienste_ Healer Add On und normalerweise führt für einen motivierten Healer auch nichts dran vorbei.

Es ist ausserdem nicht sonderlich schwer einzustellen und aus dem Grunde solltest du dir die Zeit nehmen.

Gerade für einen Baum Heiler sind die verbleindenen Hot Timer super genial!!!

Einfach über den den Healbot das Programm Decursive packen und schon arbeitest du auf ca 10 x 10 cm deines Bildschirms schnell und fehlerfrei!

Grüße


----------



## Mayestic (1. März 2010)

Die ewige Grunddiskussion

Die eine Seite sagt Addons braucht man nicht und geben ettliche Vergleiche an die anderen kommen ohne Addons nicht zurecht was fatal ist wenn das Addon mal streikt oder kein Update vorhanden ist für den aktuellen Patch.

Ich persönlich empfand das StandartUI immer unübersichtlich und habe nur ungerne ohne Addons geheilt aber manchmal muss es eben ohne gehn. Grid oder wegen meiner Healbot Continued, Clique, SmartBuff, Smartdebuff oder iwelche Alternativen fand ich immer nützlich. Grid kann zwar alles zusammen aber ich habe für fast jede Situation ein eigenes Fenster angelegt. Ich kam ehrlich gesagt nie mit den Anzeigen im Grid zurecht die mir angezeigt haben welcher Buff oder Debuff grade fehlt oder lästig ist. Daher habe ich einen Mix aus allen möglichen Addons benutzt. 

Wenn du dir selbst nen Gefallen tun willst dann versuchs erstmal ohne Addons. Evtl son Mouseoverlay um einfach etwas schneller zu werden aber heilen lernen, wann und zu welcher Zeit es besser ist welchen Spruch zu casten ist wohl eher Übungssache. Aber das lernt man ja schnell bzw im Raid haste ja meistens eine feste Aufgabe und mehr nicht. 

Wenn du gelernt hast ohne Addons zu heilen kannste ja immernoch zur Vereinfachung Addons dazu nehmen aber dann kommste wenigstens auch noch zum heilen wenn deine Addons mal streiken. Manch ein Heiler kann ohne Addons garnix aber das trifft nicht nur auf Heiler zu ^^

MfG Mayo


----------



## Silmarilli (1. März 2010)

Den einzigen Tipp den ich dir in Punkto heilen geben kann ist ..... Üben!

Wenns für die Gilde sein soll und sie auch was davon haben sollen / wollen - sprich wenn es ihnen gelegen kommt das du heilst (weil heilermangel oder DD-Überschuss) dann würd ich sagen sie sollen sich mal ein paar kleine Ini's zeit nehmen (80er Normal oder einfache Hero's) und dich üben lassen.

Wichtig als Heiler ist meines Erachtens den Überblick über das Geschehen zu behalten. So kannst du rechtzeitig aggieren was zum Beispiel als Druide nicht verkehrt ist weil deine Hots etwas Zeit brauchen um die gewünschte Wirkung zu erzielen. Damit meine ich das es im Bossfight suboptimal wäre den Tank erst mit Hots zu versehen wenn er schon auf 10 % HP ist. 
Nur als grobes Beispiel um zu veranschaulichen was ich meine

Hilfreich als Addon für quasi alle Klassen und im Speziellen für Heiler finde ich Decursive .... jeden Dot den du mit einem Klick vom Mitspieler nimmst brauchst du nicht Gegenheilen und das Addonchen gibt auch noch lustig *Zgongk*Töne von sich wenn ein Gruppenmitglied von Schwächungszauber die du decursen kannst befallen ist.

Im Raid würde ich dir noch ein Addon empfehlen das dir alle MT's anzeigen kann ... dazu verwende ich Ora2 da es auf der Mini-Map ein Icon hat mit DropDown-Menü wo sehr schnell etwaige MT's eingetragen werden können mit einer Anzeige der Ziele der MT's und deren Ziele 
So siehst du welchen Mob der Tank gerade im Target hat (Boss) wieviel HP selbiger noch hat (Kampfdauer zum einschätzen deines Manas) und es zeigt dir auch noch an was der Mob (Boss) im Target hat ... für Fälle wo etwaige rnd-casts auf andere Gruppenmitspieler gegenzuheilen sind oder ähnliches.

Grundsätzlich nutze ich - weils für mich übersichtlicher und schöner ist - XPearl Unit Frames. aber das eher als erfahrungsbericht denn als tipp eines heilers :-)

In Summe - kein Addon das direkt die Heilung beeinflusst nur etwas unter die Arme greift in punkto Übersichtlichkeit.

Denn Übersicht hilft bei Weitsicht.

Ansonsten wäre es noch eine Anmerkung wert zu sagen das es sich für mich eingebürgert hat das alle meine Heiler ihre wichtigsten Sprüche auf den Tasten 1,2,3,4,5 haben womit ich nur noch die einzelnen Mitspieler nur noch anklicken muss und während der Cast "läuft" such ich mir schon mein nächstes Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ich hoffe ich meine Ausführungen waren nicht - wie immer - zu lang 

lg Sily


----------



## Tomratz (1. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Echt? Ich freu mich dann immer über die Marken und texte die 4 anderen in der Gruppe zu. Oder aber, und das ist die Regel, ich mache einfach Schaden nebenbei.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaden mach ich auch gerne nebenbei 

Mit dem zutexten halt ich mich zurück, will ja die Schadensausteiler nicht stören.

Gestern hab ich z.B. nem Feraldruiden, der noch net so weit ist, ein bissel was zu seiner Skillung erzählt
(ich spiel als Twink ne Katze), der war ganz glücklich.


----------



## Mitzy (1. März 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten hieß es, damals, in meiner SG:
"Wer HealBot benutzt, der fliegt. Wenn Ihr zu unfähig seid, Euren Char als Heiler zu spielen- kein Problem, übt, wir helfen gerne. Aber HealBot zu benutzen ist so, als wenn Ihr Euch einen Sticker auf die Stirn klebt mit der Aufschrift 'Zu unfähig um zu heilen' ".
Ich helfe gerne, ich helfe oft- aber AddOns benutze ich nicht. Ich bin zwar nicht der Top Heiler, aber es war immer ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich gesehen habe, wie ich mehr geheilt und decurst habe als die, die mit Ihren AddOns trumpfen wollten.
Ich empfehle:
Erstmal 80er Instanzen besuchen, gerne random. Heroics dann mit Freunden- und langsam steigern.
Raid Instanzen, da eignet sich Naxx 10er bzw. Naxx 25er gut. Warum? Es ist relativ einfach, und man lernt langsam.
Was genau lernt man in 25er Ausflügen nach Naxx?
Nunja, 25 Spieler im Blickfeld zu haben (sprich, sich die Leisten ins INterface ziehen und gucken); diese heilen + decursen; allgemeines Kampfgeschehen (Beispiel: Add Spawn) im Auge zu haben- und evtl. noch auf spezielle Events während des Bosskampfes zu achten (Beispiel: Dezemierung bei Gluth oder ähnliches). Obendrein natürlich das wichtigste: Movement (Thaddius).


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Zu Classic Zeiten hieß es, damals, in meiner SG:
> "Wer HealBot benutzt, der fliegt. Wenn Ihr zu unfähig seid, Euren Char als Heiler zu spielen- kein Problem, übt, wir helfen gerne. Aber HealBot zu benutzen ist so, als wenn Ihr Euch einen Sticker auf die Stirn klebt mit der Aufschrift 'Zu unfähig um zu heilen' ".


Entschuldige dass ich das so sage aber: Das ist der größte Blödsinn, den ich in dieser Diskussion bisher gelesen habe. Warum sollte man Leute kicken, weil sie Addons benutzen die sie eventuell *effizienter* machen?! Warum denen Deine Meinung/ Spielweise aufzwingen? Du merkst doch im Endeffekt gar nicht ob sie mit oder ohne Addon heilen, wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen.

Ist wie ein alter Mann, der bei jeder "technischen Neuerung" die Nase rümpft und alles verteufelt, was er nicht versteht. Der einzig Unfähige ist der, der andere Leute ausschließt, wenn sie sich nicht seinen Willen aufzwingen lassen. Solche Wichtigtuerei kann ich nicht ab und ich würde auf solch einen Raid mit Freuden verzichten... gibt genug andere, die Plan von der Materie haben.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Zu Classic Zeiten hieß es, damals, in meiner SG:
> "Wer HealBot benutzt, der fliegt. Wenn Ihr zu unfähig seid, Euren Char als Heiler zu spielen- kein Problem, übt, wir helfen gerne. Aber HealBot zu benutzen ist so, als wenn Ihr Euch einen Sticker auf die Stirn klebt mit der Aufschrift 'Zu unfähig um zu heilen' ".



Zu Classiczeiten war das Addon auch noch ein richtiger "Bot", der Heals selbständig rauswarf.
Aber das macht Healbot schon lange nicht mehr, sonst wär es auch verboten.
Das macht nix anderes wie Grid+Clique oder Vudoh.

Also erstmal informieren und dann schreiben...


----------



## Thufeist (1. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch lange Healbot.. Nachteil, es zeigt nicht alle Debuffs etc. an.
Beste Kombo ist immer noch Grid mit Clique zusammen..


----------



## Lokke (1. März 2010)

Hi, also grundsätzlich ist das gar kein problem ohne addons zu heile. Einfach die leute anklicken die grad heal benötigen und die entsprechende taste für den cast drücken. Ich persönlich nutze healbot, aber nur weil es eine erleichterung ist die leute nicht mehr anzuvisieren und dann zu casten, sondern direkt wenn man auf die klickt castet.

Letztens waren wir gildenintern PDK 10er. Heiler waren ich als priester und n dudu. Da ich schon bei dem 1. boss von den 3en verkackt bin un brezz nicht frei war, hat unsere nette heil druidin mal ebenso ohne auch nur irgendein healaddon den ganzen raid geheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also sieht man das es auch ohne geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Eure lokke


----------



## Thufeist (1. März 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Vudoh.



Das Addon heisst übrigens Vuhdo..


----------



## Matrius (1. März 2010)

Also die Frage kann ich meinerseits nur mit ja beantworten^^
Ich habe seit ich mit dem Heilen angefangen habe (auch druide) heal bot installiert und bin inzwischen so weit heal bot "abhängig" das ich sogar in fünfer inis fast nicht mehr ohne auskomme^^
und zu dem thema in healbot einarbeit kann ich nur sagen das sind 15 mins arbeit dafür das dir das Heilen EXTREM erleichter wird also es lohnt sich 
vorallem in raids ist es ohne addon echt fast nicht auszuhalten... wäre schon nice wenn blizz was einbauen würde da ich 25er raids ohne addon mir eig net vorstellen kann^^
lg Matri


----------



## feyja (1. März 2010)

ich heile auch ohne spezielles healaddon. Drauf habe ich nur in Leistenaddon und ein Unitframeaddon um es optisch ansprechender zu machen.
Heilen tuhe ich über Tastatur, den Spieler klick ich an und Dispellen hab ich auf die Tasten Q und E gebunden. Und bis jetzt war ich in den Raids in den Helastats immer weit oben und da ich es so nah an den Lauftasten gebunden hab, ist es auch supereasy, wenn ich Tank spiele , mich selber zu Dispellen.


----------



## Advokat (1. März 2010)

okay ich zitire mal :
 Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in *Healbot* & Co. *reinzuarbeiten* - oder gar meine Maus
zu programmieren.
dies lässt nur eine antwort zu : ROFLCOPTER
ne ma im ernst man braucht 5 mins dann hat ma healbot am laufen ohne probs und wenne raiden willst brauchst du einfach n addon wie healbot außer ihr nehmt 5 heals und jeder healt eine grp ;S (dann hf und hdm wie man so schön sagt)^^

naja also echt n tipp besorg dir healbot und habe spaß am healen.


( ironie muss man an der richtigen stelle erkennen)

so short
ADVOKAT lässt grüßen ^,^


----------



## MadWarrior (1. März 2010)

Entweder bist du zu faul oder L2P
Man kann auch ohne Addon Heile und gut heilen
Dann spiel keine Heiler 
sorry ist aber leider so.


----------



## Zodttd (1. März 2010)

Also ich benutze Grid und Clique zum healen ist eigentlich keine Arbeit, aber wenn dir das (aus mir unverständlichen Gründen) zu umständlich ist dann mach halt Target anvisieren mit F1 - F5 und leg deine Spells auf die Tasten von 1-9, ich hab auf meine Maus 10 Spells programiert und brauch die Leiste nurnoch für Trinkets und Bufffood etc., aber jeder wie er will.

Und wer behauptet ohne Addons besser healen zu können als ohne, der betrügt sich nur selbst, denn wie will man bitte in der zeit wo man einen Klick macht ein Ziel anvisieren und auchnoch den Heal casten...


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Und wer behauptet ohne Addons besser healen zu können als ohne, der betrügt sich nur selbst, denn wie will man bitte in der zeit wo man einen Klick macht ein Ziel anvisieren und auchnoch den Heal casten...


Indem man beispielsweise mehr als nur einen Finger aufs Mal benutzt? Möglicherweise sogar beide Hände gleichzeitig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (1. März 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Indem man beispielsweise mehr als nur einen Finger aufs Mal benutzt? Möglicherweise sogar beide Hände gleichzeitig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Raid wirste aber wohl trotzdem klicken müssen oder hat deine Tastatur F1-F25? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Im Raid wirste aber wohl trotzdem klicken müssen oder hat deine Tastatur F1-F25?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da oben stand nichts von Mouseover-Heal sondern von Klicken. Ich geh also davon aus, dass der, der da geschrieben hat insgesamt 1x klicken wird, um einen Heal auf ein Target abzusetzen. Ich behaupte, dass ein durschnittlich gesunder Mensch durchaus in der Lage ist in der selben Zeit mit der linken Hand eine Nummer zu drücken und mit der rechten Hand einen Mausklick zu betätigen, wie jemand, der nur einen einzigen Klick ohne Nummer drückt. Wenn mir nun jemand mit Mathematik, Physik, medizinischer Analyse oder Ähnlichem kommt und wir hier von Milisekunden reden geb ich mich gerne geschlagen, denn dann verfehlen wir das Thema weit, weit, weit. Es geht hier schlussendlich drum ob man nen Heiler mit oder ohne Addon spielen kann und wenn man sowas auf Milisekunden brechen will muss man den Spieler dahinter ebenfalls miteinberechnen. Da müssten wir dann das Alter, die Gesundheit und die motorischen Fähigkeiten des Spielers bestimmen, wenn wir schon so genau sein möchten. Aber das wollen wir nicht, denn es geht um einen objektiven, spielerischen Faktor aus Heilersicht, der schlussendlich sagt: Jau, mit 2 Händen kann ich locker ne Taste und nen Mausdruck durchführen in der selben Zeit in der jemand Anderes nen einfachen Mausklick tätigt. 

Edit: Und selbst beim Mouseover geh ich davon dass das nicht anders aussehen würde.


----------



## Zanny (1. März 2010)

Das ist natürlich prinzipiell richtig, nur da man den Spieler dahinter nicht verändern kann brauchen wir den auch nicht in die Diskussion mit einbeziehen weil wenn der einfach langsam im Kopp ist dann hilft halt einfach nichts mehr. 
Tatsache bleibt trotzdem das du beim klicken Zeit verlierst die du mit ein paar Mouseover Einstellungen nicht verlieren würdest. 
Ob es auf genau die Zeit ankommt ist halt die Frage, in manchen Situationen würd ich für Ja Stimmen. 

Spielen kannst natürlich komplett ohne Addons die Frage ist halt nur warum man nicht alles rausholt was geht wenn die Addons schon so einfach zum einstellen sind mittlerweile


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Gut also wenn man das wirklich, tatsächlich, wahrhaftig soweit einschränken will und darauf besteht dass ein Klick langsamer ist als ein Mouseover dann ok gebe ich vollkommen zu ist man tatsächlich schneller mit Addon als ohne. Aber ganz ehrlich...warum sollte man darauf bestehen? Am Ende des Kampfes wird ja auch keine Rangliste aufgeführt auf der steht wer im Verhältnis der Mausbewegung zum effektiven Heal kombiniert mit optimalem Laufweg, schnellster Decurse-Abfolge und auf die tausendstel Sekunde präzis aktivierten Trinkets den 1.Platz belegt. Oder zumindest ist mir dieses Addon bisher noch nicht bekannt. Kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass es das demnächst geben wird.

Und sorry "alles rausholt was geht", sowas bezieht man auf Stats, auf "richtige" Spellauswahl, auf optimale Sockel, auf bestmögliche Skillung, auf alles das mehr oder weniger berechenbar ist. Aber soweit gehen und sagen dass ein Mouseover wesentlich schneller ist als ein Klick, soweit würd ich definitiv nicht gehn. Vergiss nicht: nicht jeder Spieler ist gleich schnell, nicht jeder Spieler hat die selbe Leitung, nicht jeder Spieler hat die selbe ruckelfreie Kiste vor sich und nicht jeder Spieler ist gleich gepolt. DEN Optimalfall gibts einfach nicht, dazu sind wir allesamt  zu menschlich. 

Edit: Wenn wir hier von nem Shooter reden würden wärs ja was Anderes, aber WoW? o_O


----------



## Mehlaach (2. März 2010)

Hi,

Hab auch ein Bäumchen.

Ich benutze Vuhdo.

- Übersicht über die ganze Gruppe / Raid
- Noch mal Fenster in dem die Tanks zusätzlich angezeigt werden
- Man sieht in den Balken der Gruppenmitglieder wie lange die HOTs noch ticken
- Man kann die Tastenbelegung einstellen, z.B. welcher Skill benutzt werden soll,
wenn man auf ein Gruppenmitglied links klickt, oder Umschalt+Linksklick ...

Bin damit sehr zufrieden und würde es nur ungern wieder herben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Mehlaach


----------



## Mitzy (2. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Entschuldige dass ich das so sage aber: Das ist der größte Blödsinn, den ich in dieser Diskussion bisher gelesen habe. Warum sollte man Leute kicken, weil sie Addons benutzen die sie eventuell *effizienter* machen?! Warum denen Deine Meinung/ Spielweise aufzwingen? Du merkst doch im Endeffekt gar nicht ob sie mit oder ohne Addon heilen, wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen.
> (…)






Windelwilli schrieb:


> Zu Classiczeiten war das Addon auch noch ein richtiger "Bot", der Heals selbständig rauswarf.
> Aber das macht Healbot schon lange nicht mehr, sonst wär es auch verboten.
> Das macht nix anderes wie Grid+Clique oder Vudoh.
> 
> Also erstmal informieren und dann schreiben...


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Entschuldigt, dass ich das mal so sage- aber es ist putzig, wie Ihr meinen Post völlig falsch interpretiert, aber mich direkt versucht anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Zu erst, „Fremder123“- die Erklärung, warum das AddOn HealBot damals verpönt war, hat Windelwilli schon erklärt, insofern muss ich darauf nich mehr eingehen, oder?

 Ich benutze diese AddOns nicht, weil ich es hasse. Ich leite immer mal wieder kleine 10er Grüppchen, 25er- und vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich auch selber jede Woche einen 25er Schlachtzug nach Ulduar geführt- ich habe sicher niemanden gekickt, weil er irgendwelche AddOns benutzt hat.

 Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass es damals so war- und die Gründe, wie gesagt, hat Windelwilli bereits geschrieben. „Damals war alles anders“, passt in diesem Fall ziemlich genau.

 Wenn die Leute damit heilen möchten- kein Problem, kann ich gut mit leben, und wenn sie dadurch erfolgreich sind freut es mich.

 Was ich aber nicht ab kann ist, wenn die Leute mehr AddOns als Hirnmasse nutzen und dann in Foren flamen „Der content ist viel zu easy olololol!“- das ist auch das einzige.


----------



## Chakata (2. März 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> Meiner einer hat drei Chars auf 80 gezockt. Ne Jägerin, nen Pala und ne DuDu.
> DD mit allen drei ist kein Problem, Tanken mit Pala (und evtl. mit DuDu) auch nicht...
> Wenn ich aber heilen will...geht das überhaupt ohne AddOn? Ich denke dabei an meine DuDu.



Wilkommen in der Welt der Klassen die man nicht Autoshot afk mal eben abfrühstückt. Klar geht das alles ohne addons, es geht sogar ohne Maus oder Tastatur. Gehen tut es immer nur die Frage ist was effektiver ist und was deine reaktionszeiten verkürzt. Wenn du eine Schlaftablette bist die eh 5 sekunden braucht um eine Sitation zu erkennen werden dir addons nichts nützen. NUR in dem fall wo dein Hirn die Informationen auf dem Schirm schneller verarbeitet als sich deine Finger bewegen DANN kann ein Addon sinnvoll sein. Vorher nicht.

bb


----------



## Fremder123 (2. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute damit heilen möchten- kein Problem, kann ich gut mit leben, und wenn sie dadurch erfolgreich sind freut es mich.


Bin ich voll Deiner Meinung, klingt auch ganz anders als im 1. Post.



Mitzy schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht ab kann ist, wenn die Leute mehr AddOns als Hirnmasse nutzen und dann in Foren flamen „Der content ist viel zu easy olololol!"- das ist auch das einzige.


Stimm ich ebenfalls zu. Ich kann die Leute auch nicht ab, die "gogo" schreiend durch die Inis toben und in 5 Minuten durch sein wollen, nur um sich danach wieder in Dala zu langweilen. Ich kann auch die Leute nicht ab, die darauf schauen was die Progress-Gilden clear haben und dann rumschreien, es wäre alles zu einfach, obwohl sie selbst noch nie in der Nähe dieses Contents waren.

Ich sehe Addons nicht als Ersatz für "Hirnmasse", sondern als Ergänzung. Warum soll sich das auch zwangsläufig ausschließen? Warum soll man, wie weiter oben schon gesagt, nicht das Optimum aus sich und dem Raid herausholen, indem man dieses oder jenes Addon *als Unterstützung* benutzt? Beispiel ICC: Wir haben derzeit im 25er das erste Viertel clear und wipen uns bei Faumdarm noch dumm und dämlich, weil bei einigen einfach der Schaden fehlt und selbst wenn alle überleben, wir immer in den Enrage kommen. Darum finde ich ICC mitnichten zu einfach, auch wenn manch ein Möchtegern-Pro dabei vielleicht schon wieder die Nase kräuselt. Auch für Heiler ist das dort Schwerstarbeit und spätestens seit ich dort als Ersatz mal Tankheiler war bin ich speziell in der Phase nach dem 3. Einatmen auf Knien dankbar für healbot. Ich hatte, nachdem ich meine Dualskillung auf Heiler gelegt hatte, erstmal ohne versucht und es ging so ganz gut. Aber es war KEIN Vergleich dazu, als ich mit healbot anfing zu heilen, da waren Welten dazwischen. Mag auch an meinem (Un-)Vermögen als Heiler liegen, sieh es wie Du willst, aber ich möchte grad dieses Addon nicht mehr missen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huangwen (2. März 2010)

MadWarrior schrieb:


> Entweder bist du zu faul oder L2P
> Man kann auch ohne Addon Heile und gut heilen
> Dann spiel keine Heiler
> sorry ist aber leider so.



Dann nutze selber kein addon! Ich wette in deinem wow-interface schlummert irgenrein kleines Helferlein, selbst wenns nur recount is.
(damit kann man sich auch verbessern, indem man spielweise und schaden abgleicht usw.)
Also nach deiner aussage: Hör auf mit wow wenn du ein addon drauf hast..... Bye Bye!


Klar, kann man ohne addon gut heilen. Selber lange genug gemacht! (erfolgreich sei dahingestellt, diszis heilen ja nur 40%, rest verhindern sie schaden)

So, MadWarrior anscheinend auch noch nicht in ICC25´er gewesen, denn da kommt zum heilen von vielen noch ein Faktor dazu....... !movement!
(viel bewegen, seine zugewiesenen ziele heilen, andere heiler kompensieren die aufgespiest/tot/etc sind, zwischendurch krankheiten/zauber aufheben usw.)

Da ich keinen bock darauf hab nach nem 3-stunden-raid vor erschöpfung umzufallen, nur weil ich mich selbst geisseln will, benutze ich Healbot und Decursive!
Das ist ein spiel und da will ich entspannen und nachher nicht erschöpfter sein als vorher.

Aufstellung:

5er INI´S: braucht man kein heiler addon
10er Raid: decursive von vorteil, healbot bei 3 heilern nicht unbedingt
25er Raid: Decursive und Healbot auf jeden fall zu empfehlen!(ist extrem entspannter)

Also ich kenn beide seiten, mit und ohne addons und kann diese für grosse gruppen nur weiterempfehlen.

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die klappe Halten!

Bis Denne


----------



## MannyB (2. März 2010)

Also decursiv habe ich auch drauf, aber sonst kommt mir kein Heal Add-On auf den Rechner.

Ich will ja was zu tun haben und ned nur müde auf irgendwelche blinkende und auslaufende Balken schauen ^^.

Und als Heildruide knallst du ja eh alles mehr oder weniger wild durch die Raid ^^


Also keine Angst. Fang einfach mal in einer non Hero Inze an und schau wie du klar kommst. Der Rest ist einfach Erfahrung ^^

Denn ich bin der Meinung wer seine Klasse beherrscht, muss das auch ohne Add-Ons hinkriegen.

Ciao,

Clawfist


----------



## Mitzy (2. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> (&#8230
> Stimm ich ebenfalls zu. Ich kann die Leute auch nicht ab, die "gogo" schreiend durch die Inis toben und in 5 Minuten durch sein wollen, nur um sich danach wieder in Dala zu langweilen. Ich kann auch die Leute nicht ab, die darauf schauen was die Progress-Gilden clear haben und dann rumschreien, es wäre alles zu einfach, obwohl sie selbst noch nie in der Nähe dieses Contents waren.
> 
> Ich sehe Addons nicht als Ersatz für "Hirnmasse", sondern als Ergänzung. Warum soll sich das auch zwangsläufig ausschließen? Warum soll man, wie weiter oben schon gesagt, nicht das Optimum aus sich und dem Raid herausholen, indem man dieses oder jenes Addon *als Unterstützung* benutzt? Beispiel ICC: Wir haben derzeit im 25er das erste Viertel clear und wipen uns bei Faumdarm noch dumm und dämlich, weil bei einigen einfach der Schaden fehlt und selbst wenn alle überleben, wir immer in den Enrage kommen. Darum finde ich ICC mitnichten zu einfach, auch wenn manch ein Möchtegern-Pro dabei vielleicht schon wieder die Nase kräuselt. Auch für Heiler ist das dort Schwerstarbeit und spätestens seit ich dort als Ersatz mal Tankheiler war bin ich speziell in der Phase nach dem 3. Einatmen auf Knien dankbar für healbot. Ich hatte, nachdem ich meine Dualskillung auf Heiler gelegt hatte, erstmal ohne versucht und es ging so ganz gut. Aber es war KEIN Vergleich dazu, als ich mit healbot anfing zu heilen, da waren Welten dazwischen. Mag auch an meinem (Un-)Vermögen als Heiler liegen, sieh es wie Du willst, aber ich möchte grad dieses Addon nicht mehr missen.
> ...


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

Damals waren AddOns halt wirklich Ersatz für Hirnmasse. Beispielsweise decursive- eine Taste klicken und schon wurde automatisch ein Ziel in deiner nähe decurst, was du decursen konntest- fand ich einfach nur öde und war in meinem Raid gehasst.

Gegen das einfache &#8222;gogo" hab ich erst dann was, wenn es wirklich zur Hetze wird.

Ich spiele Zurzeit mit meiner Freundin neue chars hoch- sie hat gestern mit dem tanken begonnen, als lvl 78 Paladin. Ich hab Ihr Hilfestellung gegeben, aber ein hunter&#8230; zum brechen.

&#8222;Gogo"- pull, und ich höre nur fluchen &#8222;waaaah, was macht der, iiih, was wohin wie wann weshalb aaah zu viele mobs nein verflucht" von meiner Freundin. ANmerkung hierzu- ich sagte zu Anfang, dass meine Freundin das 1. Mal tankt (bzw. 2, 3 und später 4. Mal).

Andererseits hatten wir ein bisschen später, in der letzten Ini Truppe, lustige LEute. Der Krieger wollte vehement seine Hose als Kopf RÜstung verkaufen (Allimania lässt grüßen) und die Priesterin maulte generell, dass der Untote Schurke mal duschen sollte.
Der Untote meinte daraufhin nur- er könnte sie ja auch essen&#8230; 2 Probleme weniger für Ihn.

Ich persönlich habe seinerzeit mit meinem Hexer die Ulduar 10er HMs clear gemacht und mit meinem ersten Paladin alles gesehen- nach einem Neu Anfang mit meiner Freundin (also WoW bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hab ich ´n neuen angefangen *schmunzel*



In ICC war ich bisweilen nur 2x und wir kamen bis Modermine, zugegeben, der Boss hat es für eine 232/245 equipte Truppe schon in sich- alleine vom Movement her. Da wirst du paranoid &#8222;überall grün, argh, grün&#8230;grün&#8230;grün&#8230; Ich werde grüne Wiesen ab heute meiden!".

Ich hab ungefähr 5 Jahre als Paladin geheilt, in Classic, BC und nun in WotLK. Als Heilpaladin kam ich bis PdOK 25er- dann hab ich halt aufgehört. Ich bin gespannt, wie es ist, in ICC zu heilen- bisweilen durfte ich dort nur tanken und Range DD spielen. Mein Paladin ist 80, Ihrer muss nun noch nachgezogen werden (1 lvl), equip farmen&#8230; Joa&#8230; dann ma kiggen ob wir noch nach ICC vor dem AddON kommen.

Aber du kannst mir sagen was du willst, PdK und Naxx sind sehr einfach- Ulduar und PdOK sehr schwer&#8230; und was ICC anbelangt&#8230; Euh&#8230; *schulterzuck* zu wenig gespielt um zu sagen wie es ist.

Ich benutz keine AddOns, ich hab es nicht vor (DBM benutz ich auch nich *schmunzel*)- ich sehe zwar bei meiner Freundin, dass es dadurch vereinfacht (Stichwort: Unterstützung) wird&#8230; Aber irgendwie&#8230; Ne&#8230; Ich hab´s mal probiert und ich fand diese Leisten nervig, die irgendwo aufgetaucht sind^^

edit:
Ich bin ein spaß Spieler, nur so zur Anmerkung.


----------



## Esda (2. März 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig egal womit jemand heilt, am Ende zählt nur das Ergebnis.



/sign



Fujitsus schrieb:


> Healbot ist und bleibt das _effizienste_ Healer Add On und normalerweise führt für einen motivierten Healer auch nichts dran vorbei.



Machs dir nicht zu leich. Du siehst das so, aber das kannst du nicht auf andere übertragen. 
Ich hab damals Healbot ausprobiert und es hat mir garnicht gefallen. Die Performance war eher naja, die Optionen fand ich ok aber es hat mir einfach zu viel Speicher gefressen.



Mitzy schrieb:


> "Wer HealBot benutzt, der fliegt. Wenn Ihr zu unfähig seid, Euren Char als Heiler zu spielen- kein Problem, übt, wir helfen gerne. Aber HealBot zu benutzen ist so, als wenn Ihr Euch einen Sticker auf die Stirn klebt mit der Aufschrift 'Zu unfähig um zu heilen' ".



Oh mein Gott... ich hoffe, dass man sowas heutzutage nicht wirklich noch ernsthaft behauptet. Man kann natürlich ohne Addons heilen, aber wenn ich einen Spieler sehe, der fürs Decursen eingetragen ist und keinerlei Decursive/Whatever benutzt, den nehm ich nicht mit. Nur weil man sagen will 'ach was bin ich toll! Ich spiele ohne Addons!' muss man andern Spielern nicht das Raiden erschweren. 
Btw, wer von euch ein Video hat, in dem er Sindragosa oder Arthas komplett heilt, ohne ein Addon zu benutzen: postet es bitte. Das würd ich gern sehen.


Was ich immer wieder nur empfehlen kann, ist Vuhdo (und ich glaube, ich verbringe die Hälfte meiner Zeit auf Buffed, um Loblieder für Vuhdo zu singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
http://wow.curse.com...ails/vuhdo.aspx

Kinderleicht zu bedienen, frisst kaum Speicher und ersetzt jedes Raidframeaddon, Decursive und Buffwatchaddons. Es funktioniert auch super mit Standardaddons wie Ora2 zusammen. 
Wem die Balken zu grün sind (ja, das ist das häufigste Gegenargument, das ich gehört habe ><): man kann sie zB auch in Klassenfarben einstellen. Ihr verdammten Ästheten.

Edit: Ach ja, und noch ein Riesenvorteil: der Entwickler schreibt hier auch auf Buffed. Bei Fragen einfach in die Addonsektion posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enjoi (2. März 2010)

Mehlaach schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab auch ein Bäumchen.
> 
> ...



ich hab auch vuhdo und finde es einfach klasse. hatte vorher Healbot aber Vudho ist da noch ne ecke Umfangreicher.


Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind einfach super. Hinzukommt das man auch 2 Speccs einspeichern kann.

Perfekt für meine Priesterin, eine Einteilung für Holy und eine für Diszi.




Also ich finde Vuhdo einfach top, kanns nur empfehlen.




Gruß´Enjoi


----------



## Lokibu (2. März 2010)

Also ich komme mit den ganzen Addons nicht zurecht. Als Paladin mit den zwei bis drei Casts.. gehts noch.. aber als Druide bin ich ja total durcheinander gekommen. 

Ich heile deshalb auf die altertümliche art .. mit F1 - F sowieso und Healtasten.


----------



## Berli123 (2. März 2010)

diese ganzen Klick mich hart und ich heile da was, sind sowas von assi.
wenn ich schon lese (steh auf du papne) seh ich schon ah wieder eine klicker.

Tip ist Mouseover Makros und grid. an diese heilleistung komt kein klicker addon ran so einfach ist das.


----------



## eliXia (2. März 2010)

Ich selbst habe 3 Heiler auf 80 (Drui, Pala, Schami) - Priester folgt. Und mit jedem Char heile ich komplett ohne Addons, sondern rein nur mit den Schlachtzugsleisten, welche man sich ja aus dem Schlachtzug rausziehen kann - auch bei 25ern. Das ist zwar Gewohnheit, wenn man dann so viel Platz für die Leisten braucht, aber ich lehne es einfach ab, mit AddOns (vor allem mit HealBot) zu spielen.  Auch wenn ich mit der Maus zur jeweiligen Person fahren muss, um dann meinen Spell zu wirken, bin ich nicht langsamer als zB mit Mouse-Over-Makros, HealBot etc. Ich sehe ja auf einem Blick, wer grad Schaden nimmt, wirke meinen Spell, fahre mit der Maus direkt aufs nächste Target - easy going wenn mans so gewohnt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher sind Heiler ganz bestimmt nicht nur mit AddOns spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (2. März 2010)

Jaja, und gerade solche Leute wie IHR heulen rum. WoW ist so einfach etc. pp.
Schaltet alle Addons aus und lest keine dreckigen Boss Guides. Solche Leute sind echt lahm, haben kein eigenes Gehirn um sich ne Taktik fürn Boss auszudenken.

Oh Mann, die WoW Community verkommt immer mehr.

Und ja ich habe WoW nie mit irgend welchen Addons wie (decursive, ktm, omen deadly boss mods etc.) gespielt. War als Healpala unterwegs und habe trotzdem alles erfolgreich gemeistert. Selbst in Arena über 2,2k Rating ohne Arenamaster.

Also l2p ihr Bobs.


P.S. Meine einzigen Addons waren Titanpanel, Equipcompare und Atlas.


----------



## Esda (2. März 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Tip ist Mouseover Makros und grid. an diese heilleistung komt kein klicker addon ran so einfach ist das.



Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Das ist einfach nur deine eigene Meinung und nicht mehr. Jeder hat seien eigene Heilweise. Wie oben schon wer sagte: was zählt, ist was rauskommt. 



Aenny schrieb:


> Jaja, und gerade solche Leute wie IHR heulen rum. WoW ist so einfach etc. pp.
> Schaltet alle Addons aus und lest keine dreckigen Boss Guides. Solche Leute sind echt lahm, haben kein eigenes Gehirn um sich ne Taktik fürn Boss auszudenken.
> 
> Oh Mann, die WoW Community verkommt immer mehr.
> ...



''Alles erfolgreich gemeistert'', zB Illidan solo? Wo stehst du grad im Content? Nur rein interessehalber. 

Schade, dass sich hier niemals jemand aus einer wirklich erfolgreichen Gilde melden wird. Ich wüsste gern, was deren Raidleiter sagen, wenn einer von denen ankommt: du, ich scheiß ab heute auf Addons weil ich mir dann so geil vorkomm.


----------



## Berli123 (2. März 2010)

eliXia schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe 3 Heiler auf 80 (Drui, Pala, Schami) - Priester folgt. Und mit jedem Char heile ich komplett ohne Addons, sondern rein nur mit den Schlachtzugsleisten, welche man sich ja aus dem Schlachtzug rausziehen kann - auch bei 25ern. Das ist zwar Gewohnheit, wenn man dann so viel Platz für die Leisten braucht, aber ich lehne es einfach ab, mit AddOns (vor allem mit HealBot) zu spielen.  Auch wenn ich mit der Maus zur jeweiligen Person fahren muss, um dann meinen Spell zu wirken, bin ich nicht langsamer als zB mit Mouse-Over-Makros, HealBot etc. Ich sehe ja auf einem Blick, wer grad Schaden nimmt, wirke meinen Spell, fahre mit der Maus direkt aufs nächste Target - easy going wenn mans so gewohnt is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kein evektives heilen was du da betreibst. 
Ok es mag in kammer oder ony gehen aber nicht in icc mit deinem no addons quatsch.

Bedenke du siehst es bekommt wer schaden dann gehst du mit diener maus drüber (musst erst klicken) dann dein spell klicken, dann bekommt der nächste schaden, dann das selbe von vorne. 
und das bedenke mal, wenn du icc 2ten boss stehst und die leute es nicht gebacken bekommen den frost zu kicken.

In der zeit wo du dich durch die leute klickst habe ich IMMER das doppelte geheilt. pro klick berechne eine halbe sek das sind bei 2 targetts dann 1 sek verzögerung und bei 4 leuten hab ich dann mit meinem pala genau 1/2 casts mehr raus als du und das auf 2 ziehle ah 22k heal. 

das zum thema scheiß addons. da iost mir dann doch dieses healbot usw lieber


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> diese ganzen Klick mich hart und ich heile da was, sind sowas von assi.
> wenn ich schon lese (steh auf du papne) seh ich schon ah wieder eine klicker.
> 
> Tip ist Mouseover Makros und grid. an diese heilleistung komt kein klicker addon ran so einfach ist das.




Wenn ich rezze, erscheint auch ein entsprechender Text, dazu brauch ich aber kein Klick-mich-Addon
(wie du sie nennst), dazu reicht ein einfaches Makro im Interface-menü


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. März 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Mouseover Makros und grid.




und Fertig ist das böse "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]klicker addon" ob ich die addon Fähigkeit nun selbst nachbaue oder ein fertiges nehme, wo ist da der unterschied?[/font]


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (2. März 2010)

huhu

also ich sag mal als paladin wenn du mt heiler machst, geht das schon.
aber als dudu... hmm.. man ist sicherlich um einiges langsamer ohne, ka ob mans schaffen kann hots auf gcd rauszuhauen...
also ich würde mit addon empfehlen, healbot.
btw: in den healbot einarbeiten hätt dich glaub ich weniger zeit gekostet, als diesen topic hier zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradie (2. März 2010)

LoL Grid und Mousover = bößes selbstgeschriebenes Klickeraddon... so ein quatsch...

Makros werden von jeher von wow angeboten und das einzige was es mir in dem fall spart ist das wirkliche anklicken einer person... 

man spart sich dadurch einfach zeit das ist alles.

ich heile mit grid und mouseover ist für mich eine super kombination.

healbot hab ich früher auch getestet aber ich finde es ist einfach langsamer wie grid ( bis ich schaden angezeigt bekomme ) des weiteren hab ich einfach viel mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten auf kleinem raum. somit behalt ich auch bei einem bosskampf die übersicht.

das sind so meine erfahrungen. jedem das seine.

mfg


----------



## Mitzy (2. März 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> (...)
> Man kann natürlich ohne Addons heilen, aber wenn ich einen Spieler sehe, der fürs Decursen eingetragen ist und keinerlei Decursive/Whatever benutzt, den nehm ich nicht mit. Nur weil man sagen will 'ach was bin ich toll! Ich spiele ohne Addons!' muss man andern Spielern nicht das Raiden erschweren.
> Btw, wer von euch ein Video hat, in dem er Sindragosa oder Arthas komplett heilt, ohne ein Addon zu benutzen: postet es bitte. Das würd ich gern sehen.
> (...)




Tja, und vor Leuten wie dir nehm ich mich in Acht, so böse es auch klingt. Ich hab in Ulduar 25er, Yogg-Sarron +1 decurst, ohne decursive, und war auf Platz 1... vor den Decursive Nutzern. Ich hab anderen nichts erschwert, ich hab es IHnen dennoch gezeigt "Es geht auch ohne". Wenn du mich deshalb nicht mitnehmen möchtest- kein Problem, jedem das seine... Aber mit dem Argument "Du erschwerst den anderen das Raiden", wird es so albern, wie wenn du heute sagst "HealBot ist ein Zeichen der UNfähigkeit".


----------



## Zanny (2. März 2010)

Wer etwas Geduld hat sollte sich mal mit Vuhdo beschäftigen. 
Wenn man auf maximale Heilleistung, Effizienz, Geschwindigkeit und Information steht geht da wohl atm kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## breaky007 (2. März 2010)

wennde healen ohne addon nit hinbekommst:

l2p


----------



## Seratos (2. März 2010)

Ich nutze addon mäßig eig nur das x-perl inteface, sonst heile ich per maus und 1-5 tasten, reicht vollkommen.
Naja und übung macht den meister^^ als ich frisch heal geskillt hab wurd ich von meinen gilden kollegen ins kalte wasser geworfen und durfte ne hc heilen mit so nem lala eq.
Hat trotzdem gut geklappt. Einfach nicht aus der ruhe bringen lassen von anderen.


----------



## Anuméro (2. März 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wer etwas Geduld hat sollte sich mal mit Vuhdo beschäftigen.
> Wenn man auf maximale Heilleistung, Effizienz, Geschwindigkeit und Information steht geht da wohl atm kein Weg dran vorbei.



Bin selbst Druidenheiler, und würde da definitiv Vuhdo empfehlen... bietet eine sehr variable Gestaltung, angenehmes selbsteinstellen und justieren, zeigt dir hots mit restzeit etc. an und reicht mir als einziges Addon als Heiler völlig...

Man kann natürlich ohne Addons heilen, aber als Druide ist man doch meist auf den Gruppenheal geparkt, und wenn man nicht grade der Devise folgt im 25er einfach stupide 18 leute mit Verjüngung hochzuhalten, ist ein Heiladdon einfach in manchen Situationen "unabkömmlich"...

Ich schreibe "unabkömmlich"... in einem perfekt eingespielten Raid, in dem niemand auch nur den kleinsten Fehler macht, reicht es natürlich als Druidenheiler völlig aus ohne Addons zu heilen... ABER: die leute machen nunmal Fehler... selbst versierte Spieler haben mal einen schlechten Tag, eine schlechte Leitung oder eine nervende Mutter/Freundin/Postboten... und in solchen Momenten kann man oft auf unvorhergesehenes einfach per Addon schneller reagieren als ohne... natürlich ist es eine schöne Leistung wenn man von mir aus Arthas komplett durch den Raid weg ohne Addons legt, aber warum soll man nicht auf verfeinerte Möglichkeiten des Interface des Blizzards ermöglicht zurückgreifen...?

Und zu den "mimimi-alles ist so leicht" zähl ich mich nicht unbedingt... und wirklich ernst nehme ich da auch nur Leute die Arthas schon im Farmstatus haben, und sobald er draussen ist ihn wipefrei woche für woche im heroischen Modus umnieten...


----------



## Anuméro (2. März 2010)

*doppelpost*


----------



## Crystania (2. März 2010)

Ich denk mal, wenn man mit der Variante "Aufs Target klicken, und Shortcut auf der Tastatur drücken" 'groß' geworden ist, sollte auch dabei bleiben, quasi sich Grid runterladen und seine Tasten mit Shortcuts selbst belegen. Wer gerne Mouseover spielt für den findet sich auch das entsprechende Add on. Ohne Add on kommt da sehr selten was Gutes bei raus, weil dir Add ons einfach die Übersich verschaffen was Range, HP Verlust, etc angeht. Das schafft das Standardinterface leider nicht, da es trotz Max-Skalierung für mich immernoch zu klein ist was die Zahlen angehen. 
Es ist relativ egal, wie man heilt, hauptsache es kommt guter Heal bei raus, ob der jetzt klickt, Shortcuts drückt, Mouseover oder weiss der Geier was tut. Man sollte bei dem bleiben was man am Besten kann und das für sich selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Berli123 (2. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, wenn man mit der Variante "Aufs Target klicken, und Shortcut auf der Tastatur drücken" 'groß' geworden ist, sollte auch dabei bleiben, quasi sich Grid runterladen und seine Tasten mit Shortcuts selbst belegen. Wer gerne Mouseover spielt für den findet sich auch das entsprechende Add on. Ohne Add on kommt da sehr selten was Gutes bei raus, weil dir Add ons einfach die Übersich verschaffen was Range, HP Verlust, etc angeht. Das schafft das Standardinterface leider nicht, da es trotz Max-Skalierung für mich immernoch zu klein ist was die Zahlen angehen.
> Es ist relativ egal, wie man heilt, hauptsache es kommt guter Heal bei raus, ob der jetzt klickt, Shortcuts drückt, Mouseover oder weiss der Geier was tut. Man sollte bei dem bleiben was man am Besten kann und das für sich selbst rausfinden.




Das war mal ein schönes Schlußwort.

Keinen sollte man seinen willen aufzwingen.


----------



## sigimalygos (2. März 2010)

sry aber wer seinen char nicht ohne addons zocken kann is schonmal sicher zu 70% n dk.

 Und ganz erhrlich? Wer ohne addons im high-content net übersteht hat nurnoch 1e aufgabe




/chardelete on


sry aber ich mein ich hab 10 / 80er bin seit bc dabei 3 von den chars sind auch auf pdok/icc niveu und dass ohne addons...

nja vermutlich stimmts der skill der community is mit Wrath-of-the-fail-king einfach deutlich gesunken 

jetzt hört bitte mit den mimmim treads auf und beschäftigt euchn bisl mit euren chars weil sonst hats keinen sinn

so long....


----------



## Loktaar (2. März 2010)

Wenn man die nötige Erfahrung im Bezug auf cooldowns etc.mitbringt ,ist auch ohne Healbot und ähnliches das healen kein Problem .Ich heale mit meinem Schami auch schon seit bc und jetzt in ICC komplett ohne addons.


----------



## Königalrik (2. März 2010)

habe alle inis von TBC mit Grid und clique(zum decursen war das glaub) geheilt hatte nie probs damit.

Mit maus aufs Target und 1 oder 2 für den heal klicken. Reicht doch völlig aus


----------



## Willer (3. März 2010)

also ich hatte mal healbot getestet und kam damit garnicht klar da habe ich es lieber das ich ohne so ein addon heile
da ich in den letzten 5jahren sowas nicht brauchte und ich es nur auf empfehlung mal getestet hatte, aber meins ist es nicht da klick ich lieber und drück dann die taste und beschwerd hat sich bis jetz so gut wie keiner
ausser es war so ein
 >>>> IMBA_ROXXOR_KIDDY <<<<
 das als schurke/hexe/mage was auch immer schon vorm tank an dem mob sein musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja aber das die im dreck lagen war mit unter auch absicht

als back to topic ch heile ohne diese "helfer" weil die mich nur nerven als ich das getestet hatte war die gewohnheit so groß dennoch die taste zu drücken das ich ausversehn durch die neubelegung spells wie schutzgeist (ja ich bin priester heiler) gezündet hatte weil ich eben geklickt und dennoch auf die tasta gedrückt hatte, und mein heal ist auch nicht gestiegen laut recount
1 woche lang hab ich es mir angetan dann kam "der mist" wieder runter vom PC

soviel dazu, ja satz zeichen sind ein femdwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Eismann2070 (3. März 2010)

Hm... ich hab mit meinem Baum-Twink bisher addonfrei gespielt (bis auf Omen und Recount), und auch bei ICC25, so weit man halt mit Randomgruppen kommt, keine Probleme gehabt. Ich denke das ist primär eine Sache der Übung.


----------



## Marzani (3. März 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in Healbot & Co. reinzuarbeiten - oder gar meine Maus
> zu programmieren. Wieso bietet Blizz nicht was an, mit dem man die Heilung und Dispells
> ...



Was soll man dazu schon sagen?


----------



## Batrion (3. März 2010)

Ich mach es Klassisch.
Hab mit X-Perl alle Raid Mitglieder angezeigt = klick mit der Maus auf den Namen --->Klick mit der Tastatur ----->casten des Heals -------> fertig.


----------



## haxwell (3. März 2010)

klar "geht" es irgendwie ohne addons, aber wenn du auch nur ansatzweise eine gute leistung bringen willst, sind addons, egal welche heilerklasse, unverzichtbar. vorrausgesetzt natürlich, der content geht über ony hinaus...


----------



## Noldan (3. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> sry aber wer seinen char nicht ohne addons zocken kann is schonmal sicher zu 70% n dk.
> 
> Und ganz erhrlich? Wer ohne addons im high-content net übersteht hat nurnoch 1e aufgabe
> 
> ...



Selten so einen Mist gelesen. Sind also alle blöd, nur weil sie nicht wie du auf das classic interface etc. stehen?

Beim Thema Movement etc. hilft dir kein Addon. Skill bringt dir auch keins bei. Ich denke mal du spielst nen 2 Tasten Arcan-Mage da brauch man wirklich keine Addons (außer vielleicht Omen..aber halt ist ja gar kein Addon...oder doch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also ich finde ein paar Addons schon sehr hilfreich. Ohne ein anständiges Raidinterface wird es schwer in 25er Raids zu überstehen, oder zieht ihr euch die ganzen Leute einzeln auf die Scheibe? Ich glaube kaum. Auch finde ich Aussagen wie, wer Healbot etc. nutzt hat keine Skill sehr fragwürdig. Was machen denn Addons wie Healbot und Grid etc? Nehmen sie mir das heilen ab? Zeigen sie mir, wann ich welchen Heal rausdrücken muss? Wohl Kaum. Das einzige was diese Addons machen ist, dass ich meinen heal schnell dem jeweiligen Spieler draufhauen kann. Wieso das jetzt gleichbedeutend ist mit "No Skill" etc. ist mir ein Rätzel.

Achja nochwas zum Thema DK. Es gibt wenig Leute die einen DK richtig spielen können. Also immer den DK anzuführen, wenn es um keinen Skill und Kiddies geht ist ziemlich daneben. Und nein ich spiele keinen DK, ich bin leidenschaftlicher Enhancer/Healschami!


----------



## Hafuku (3. März 2010)

woha O_o
was teilweise fürn mist gelabert wird ... 
natürlich kann man mit dem blizz raid ui heilen, es hat aber nun mal nachteile die sich mit einem addon sehr schnell raushauen lassen

überlegen wir was ein heiler zu tun ... 
-einfach heilen ... NEIN
-heilen, effektiv JA

was macht denn die heilung effektiv
wenn unser raid garnicht erst schaden kriegt 

wo dran sehe ich das ob jemand schaden kriegt
-balken geht runter ... NEIN
-er hat aggro (wird vom boss ins target genommen, hat einen debuff, ect) JA

also bietet das, das blizz standart ui?
nur bedingt

also muss ich mir ein raid unitframe besorgen was es anzeigt ... der rest ist latte

ich nehme dafür grid, hat jemand aggro kriegt er einen kleinen roten punkt (wahlweise was anderres wenn man es einstellt)
grid zeigt mir dazu noch an welche sachen ich decursen kann mehr nicht 
(gibt ein zusatz addon was ich ganz nütlich finde leider nicht zum laufen kriegen) das zeigt an, welcher spieler welches zeichen kriegt, in verbindung mit DBM ect. im raid ist einfach cool, weil so noch mal dmg aus dem raid genommen wird....


----------



## Platti (3. März 2010)

naja addon is schon pflicht vorallem im raid als healer is doch viel chilliger als ohne oO
http://www.landieb.de/donate/HhVXAI19pI


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Marzani schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu schon sagen?


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Du solltest nun zu Blizzard gehen und Ihnen schleunigst ein Konzept geben, wie sie das Heilen vereinfachen können. Am besten sollte ein Algorithmus die Wichtigkeit einer Person im Raid berechnet. Für die DDs ist entscheidet wie viel DPS gefahren wird, beim Heiler natürlich die HPS und beim Tank… Die APS (Aushalten pro Sekunde!). Natürlich muss GearSh… GearScore auch beachtet werden- ist doch klar, oder?





 So, nun zum ernsthafteren Teil:

 Naja, kannste nix zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heilen ist nicht „ich klick jetzt meine Rota durch“. Das ist bei einigen DDs schwerer, bei anderen leichter; bei manchen Tanks (ich hab „nur“ Krieger und Pala + 75er DK als Tank) sieht es auch so aus… Aber bei Heilern gibt es sowas nicht.

 Vote 4 Heil- Rotation!



Platti schrieb:


> naja addon is schon pflicht vorallem im raid als healer is doch viel chilliger als ohne oO
> http://www.landieb.d...nate/HhVXAI19pI


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Da liegt dann genau mein persönliches Problem- zum einen, ich bin mit „Frames rausziehen, Leiste anklicken, Person heilen“ groß geworden. Dank bereits enthaltener Funktionen kannst du auch gleich einschalten, dass nur Debuffs angezeigt werden, die du entfernen kannst.

 Mit AddOns finde ich es hingegen fast zum einschlafen, einfach weil mir der Nervenkitzel fehlt (was natürlich jedem selber überlassen ist- so wie Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind, so ist auch das eigene Empfinden unterschiedlich!).


----------



## Esda (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Tja, und vor Leuten wie dir nehm ich mich in Acht, so böse es auch klingt. Ich hab in Ulduar 25er, Yogg-Sarron +1 decurst, ohne decursive, und war auf Platz 1... vor den Decursive Nutzern. Ich hab anderen nichts erschwert, ich hab es IHnen dennoch gezeigt "Es geht auch ohne". Wenn du mich deshalb nicht mitnehmen möchtest- kein Problem, jedem das seine... Aber mit dem Argument "Du erschwerst den anderen das Raiden", wird es so albern, wie wenn du heute sagst "HealBot ist ein Zeichen der UNfähigkeit".



Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte, das ist alles. 

Schön, dass du ohne Decursive decurst, das ist ja ganz fein und das kannst du machen wie du magst, ich rede aber nur von den Leuten komplett ohne Addons. Hattest du ein Addon, dass dir angezeigt hat, wer einen Fluch drauf hatte? Egal ob in deinem Raidframe (Xperl etc) oder per Ansage (DBM). Ich denke schon, da die Phase ein wenig zu heiß ist, um rumzurennen, nach und nach jeden Spieler anzuwählen und auf gut Glück mal einen zu decursen. Ich hab auch schonmal Yogg+1 gemacht, daher weiß ich, wie das da mit dem Decursen ist.

Ich bleib dabei: wenn mir wer ohne jegliches Addon in den Raid kommen wollte, würde ich eher einen andern Spieler vorziehen.


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte, das ist alles.
> 
> Schön, dass du ohne Decursive decurst, das ist ja ganz fein und das kannst du machen wie du magst, ich rede aber nur von den Leuten komplett ohne Addons. Hattest du ein Addon, dass dir angezeigt hat, wer einen Fluch drauf hatte? Egal ob in deinem Raidframe (Xperl etc) oder per Ansage (DBM). Ich denke schon, da die Phase ein wenig zu heiß ist, um rumzurennen, nach und nach jeden Spieler anzuwählen und auf gut Glück mal einen zu decursen. Ich hab auch schonmal Yogg+1 gemacht, daher weiß ich, wie das da mit dem Decursen ist.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei: wenn mir wer ohne jegliches Addon in den Raid kommen wollte, würde ich eher einen andern Spieler vorziehen.


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Ich denke schon, dass ich verstanden habe.

 Ich benutze KEINE AddOns- absolut gar keine. Ich benutze nur die Sachen, die bereits enthalten sind.

 Ich ziehe mir die 5 Gruppen aus dem Schlachtzugsinterface raus und heile + decurse dann.

 Zum Yogg+1 Try (bzw. den tries):

 Da wir alle zusammen blieben- außer halt die Gruppe, die zum Hirn musste- musste ich nicht groß rumlaufen. Da es in WoW die Funktion gibt, dass nur angezeigt wird, was ich decursen kann, fiel es mir leichter.

 Ich will nicht sagen ich bin der Oberpro, ich möchte nur sagen, dass ich meine Klasse spielen kann.

 Und wer diese Aussage nun so versteht, dass ich behaupte, dass AddOn Nutzer nicht spielen können… Ne, darauf geh ich dann gar nicht erst ein.

 Die Phase ist heiß, definitiv- aber ich find sie auch gerade deshalb interessant. Wir hatten bei uns Leute mit Decursive, die rannten rum und sagten nur im TS „lol zu heavy“ und liefen mit Freuden in die Würgetentakeln rein- einige auch in die Schmettertentakel… Ouch sag ich da nur- so ein virtueller zertrümmerter Priester Leichnahm… nich so schön.



 Klar kannst du dabei bleiben, aber ich finde dich dann schlimmer als die „Classic Leute“, die HealBot und Co Nutzer als unfähig abtun.


----------



## Raveneye (3. März 2010)

Ich würde eher jemand nehmen der mir sagt das er ohne Addons heilt, weil er es auch ohne Heiladdons draufhat dann seine Heals rauszuhauen und ein Gefühl dafür hat zu welchem Zeitpunkt die rausmüssen, jemand der nur auf sein Addon stiert hat das einfach nicht.

Ich glaube die meisten die ohne Addons heilen sind diejenigen die seit classic dabei sind, oder schon in anderen MMOS heiler gezockt haben, denen gibt man ein Spiel und einen Heilchar und nach ein paar Stunden haben die das einfach drauf.


----------



## Esda (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Die Phase ist heiß, definitiv- aber ich find sie auch gerade deshalb interessant. *Wir hatten bei uns Leute mit Decursive, die rannten rum und sagten nur im TS „lol zu heavy" und liefen mit Freuden in die Würgetentakeln rein- einige auch in die Schmettertentakel*… Ouch sag ich da nur- so ein virtueller zertrümmerter Priester Leichnahm… nich so schön.
> 
> Klar kannst du dabei bleiben, aber ich finde dich dann schlimmer als die „Classic Leute", die HealBot und Co Nutzer als unfähig abtun.



Die Jungs failen ganz schön rein, das würden sie mit und ohne Addons tun. Das liegt nicht an dem bösen Decursive oder so, sondern einfach an eigenem Skill. 


Dass ich ungern Leute ohne Addons mitnehme, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich extremst schlechte Erfahrung mit einigen gemacht hab. Mir ist noch nie einer begegnet, der ohne Addons einigermaßen vernünftig spielen konnte.
Wenn Addonfreie einen Randomraid gejoint sind, waren es grundsätzlich genau die, die kaum Leistung gebracht haben, sei es als Heiler, Tank oder DD. Es waren öfter Spielanfänger, die nicht wussten, dass es Addons gibt oder Spieler, die es einfach nicht interessiert haben. Neue Spieler sind generell interessiert an Hilfestellungen und nehmen die auch an. Aber die wissen ja auch nicht, dass man ohne Addons viel cooler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich vor dem Raid frage: hat auch jeder brav ein Raidframe/DBM/Ora2/Omen? Aber wenn ich dann zB von einem Heiler mitten im Yoggtry höre: du sorry, den und den kann ich nicht heilen, der ist nicht in meiner Gruppe und ich seh den Raid nicht! Dann stellen, sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf. Oder DDs, die permanent Aggro ziehen, waren früher ein großes Problem; wobei Blizzard da ja inzwischen eine ausgezeichnete Aggrowarnung eingebaut hat. 

Es kann natürlich auch einfach an meinem Server liegen, aber bis jetzt habe ich addonlose Spieler nur ineffektiv und antrengend kennen gelernt.


----------



## Maradie (3. März 2010)

Habt ihr euch schonmal die Ui´s von irgendwelchen "top"- gilden angeschaut? die benutzen alle irgendwelche addons und nun kann man denken was man will aber wenn diese spieler keinen skill haben wären sie nicht da wo sie sind.

ich finde es so lächerlich wenn hier leute schreiben das sie ohne oder mit addons mehr besser schneller heilen. es ist einfach reine übungssache. jeder kann doch so spielen wie er will. wichtig ist ja nur das der raid überlebt, wie man das zu stande bringt ist wurscht.

das ganze geflame ist echt schrecklich und auf dem niveau einer kaulquappe....

es ist einerseits seine meinung zu sagen was man lieber benutz das steht jedem frei aber andere dumm anzu machen weil sie es anderes tun ist mal das letzte...

so denn mfg


----------



## Netdog (3. März 2010)

Ich hatte bis vorgestern nur Grid... als Raidframes und zum durchklicken und heilen... bin damit ziemlich gut gefahren... hab meine 4,5k hps in Icc (obwohl ich Hps eigentlich eher egal finde...) aber was für mich wichtig ist, ist das der Raid überlebt.

Hab jetzt mal Healbot installiert weils eine Freundin empfohlen hat... nach 2 Stunden alles haargenau einstellen und 30 min Eingewöhnung in 2 heros zum testen gings gestern in Icc25 ganz gut aber es hat mir nicht mehr Hps gebracht als ohne.

Ich sage jeder wie ers am besten kann... nur klicken ganz ohne makros? gern wenn dus so besser hinbekommst... klicken und mit mouse bzw keybindings heilen? sehr schön wie dus brauchst... mit Healbot heilen? klar mach nur kein thema...

aber bei allen 3 gilt für mich: Dann bring aber auch ne gescheite Leistung mit der Variante die du für dich nimmst.



Gruß

Lux


----------



## Doenerman (3. März 2010)

Wie kann es:

Wenn ich Healbot nutze, dann haben die Gruppen/Raidmitglieder (laut Pearl) volle Gesundheit aber
Healbot zeigt ein Defizit an ?

Es dauert manchmal ein paar sek bis sich die Healbotanzeige wieder aktualisiert hat und
die Gesundheit aller wieder richtig anzeigt, das habe ich öfters bemerkt.

Hab auch Instant_Health installiert, womit ich dachte das die aktualisierung schneller geht.


----------



## Maradie (3. März 2010)

das ist der Grund warum ich keinen HEalbot mehr benutze ich finde auch das er das nur verzögert darstellt. wobei man auch beim HB die aktualisierungszeit einstellen kann. 

so denn


----------



## Berli123 (3. März 2010)

Ich denke mal das die leute nur über die addons schimpfen weil dann ihr tragbarer taschenrechner abkackt wenn sie auch nur 1 addon drauf haben.

Und die sache ist ja egal ob mit oder ohne. 

Ich kann auch mit der bahn fahren 1sth verspätung, 3x umsteigen und nach 5 sth am ziel.  <---- JA ES GEHT

Oder

Mit dem Auto fahren, Später los, frei, nicht gebunden und früher da. <---- JA DAS GEHT AUCH

also warum schwer machen wenn es auch leicht geht.


----------



## Metzelkoch (3. März 2010)

Grid und Decursive ... beides sehr leicht zu verstehende Addons und meiner meinung nach wichtig... mehr brauchste nicht.

Wenn du sie einmal hattest und dich reingefunden hast willst du sie auch nichtmehr hergeben.


----------



## Weißer (3. März 2010)

als Restor Kettenheilung spammen ftw^^


----------



## Lintflas (3. März 2010)

Leute, wer braucht denn bitteschön ein Addon zum Heilen?! 

Ich verstehs nicht ...



MfG


----------



## Nàrdinel (3. März 2010)

Ähm wie wärs mit üben?
Geh mit Freunden Heros und lass dir von bekannten Heilern Tipps geben.
Du brauchst überhaupt kein Addon und schon gar keinen Healbot! (in meinen Augen der letzte Scheiss)

Heilen ist sicher  nicht so einfach, weil du vorausschauend denken musst aber je öfter du es machst und vorallem auch mal ein bisschen in Foren suchst und für Tipps offen bist, ist das nicht so die Kunst.

Heiler ohne Addon nicht spielbar.... ich lach mich kaputt....

oder auch nicht.. es ist echt jämmerlich, Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Erfolg beim einüben 

Edit:
Ein Tipp von mir: Alle wichtigen Healspells auf Tasten legen (Q, E, R z.B.) das macht es wesentlich leichter!


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Die Jungs failen ganz schön rein, das würden sie mit und ohne Addons tun. Das liegt nicht an dem bösen Decursive oder so, sondern einfach an eigenem Skill.
> 
> 
> Dass ich ungern Leute ohne Addons mitnehme, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich extremst schlechte Erfahrung mit einigen gemacht hab. Mir ist noch nie einer begegnet, der ohne Addons einigermaßen vernünftig spielen konnte.
> ...


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Naja, die Jungs verlassen sich sehr viel darauf, dass Ihnen Ihre AddOns schon sagen, was wann wie zu tun ist. Und ja, damit gebe ich den AddOns eine TEILschuld. Aber im Prinzip liegt´s schon am eigenen skill…



 Klar, ich kann dich da gut verstehen. Wenn ich mit meinem Paladin buffe, finde ich es auch lustig, wie die meisten jammern „lol du benutzt kein PallyPower rofl noob“, wo ich mir denke „jup… dann macht Ihr mal Eure buffs“- Stille, keiner sagt was… Und was ist? Alle buffen wie sie wollen, aber juche sie haben PallyPower (erst gestern in Ulduar 25er gehabt, Weekly). 

 Ich kann mir meinen Buff, den ich zu buffen habe, merken. Und wenn Leute sterben gibt´s einen großen buff- läuft mein Segen aus weiß ich, ich muss neu buffen.

 Euh, falls das im Bezug „das man ohne AddOns viel cooler ist“ als sarkastische Bemerkung mir galt, so muss ich dich enttäuschen. Aber ich nehme gerne an:

 Nö, es ist nicht cooler. Ich nenne es lediglich „mehr skill“. Allerdings würde ich damit viele AddOn Nutzer indirekt an die Karre urinieren, was ich auch nicht will. Daher: blub dich weg.

 Ora2! Jippie, Stasi2.0 lebe hoch *räuper*

 Tja, und Blizzard hat nich nur eine Aggro Warnung eingebaut, sondern auch eine Art Omen- weshalb ich das auch nich brauche.

 Und sonst mach ich dmg nach altem bemessen- ich lass den Tank ran, zähle bis 10 und dann fang ich an. Dank Unsichtbarkeit und Seele brechen kann ich die aggro gut reduzieren- und dank „WoW internem Omen“ seh ich auch, wann ich runterschalten sollte.

 Allerdings haben „Der und der ist nicht in meiner Gruppe, kann ich nich heilen“ nichts mit AddOnlos zu tun- das hat was mit „Hirnlos“ zu tun, da man sich die Gruppen einfach rausziehen kann.



 Nö, dass liegt nicht an den Leuten. Das liegt daran, dass es inzwischen eine verschwindend geringe Anzahl von „Nicht AddOn Nutzern“ gibt, weil es soviel angenehmer mit ist… Hingegen steigt aber auch die Anzahl der „ololol content 2 easy 4 me rofl zomfg“- Flamer an… Ein Zeichen?


----------



## n0n4m3 (3. März 2010)

also Leute, aussagen wie:
" ab gewissen hardmodes wird anklicken zum heilen definitiv nicht mehr klappen..." sind einfach nicht richtig^^
gut ich muss sagen wir stehen zwar noch vor dem lichkönig (2. phase) aber bis jetzt im content gabs keinen hardmode der ohne addons nicht machbar gewesen ist! 

edit: und der werte Kollege über mir:
PP ist da, damit man nicht jedem pala sagen muss was er buffen soll, sondern das man es einmal im raid einstellen kann und es dadurch die raidleitung VEREINFACHT


----------



## Arandes (3. März 2010)

n0n4m3 schrieb:


> also Leute, aussagen wie:
> " ab gewissen hardmodes wird anklicken zum heilen definitiv nicht mehr klappen..." sind einfach nicht richtig^^
> gut ich muss sagen wir stehen zwar noch vor dem lichkönig (2. phase) aber bis jetzt im content gabs keinen hardmode der ohne addons nicht machbar gewesen ist!
> 
> ...




Mitzy weiss durchaus, was er macht - und hier geht es nicht um die Kritik an sich, dass es die Raidleitung (nicht) vereinfacht, sondern darum, dass viele Paladine PP nutzen, weil sie schlicht zu... faul, dumm, bequem oder was auch immer sind.

Und bevors jetzt kommt: Ja, auch ich habe PP drauf. Ob jetzt mit meinem Paladin oder vl. mal mit nem Twink - du hast absolut Recht, zur Raidleitung ist dies sehr gut. Dennoch, und so sehe ich die Dinge, ist das Setzen der Buffs die Sache der Paladine und nicht die des Leiters. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn ich DENEN sagen müsste, wie sie IHREN Job machen müssen *g*



> Nö, dass liegt nicht an den Leuten. Das liegt daran, dass es inzwischen eine verschwindend geringe Anzahl von „Nicht AddOn Nutzern“ gibt, weil es soviel angenehmer mit ist… Hingegen steigt aber auch die Anzahl der „ololol content 2 easy 4 me rofl zomfg“- Flamer an… Ein Zeichen?



Und genau das ist das Problem. Sicherlich verwenden auch "Top-Gilden" diverse Addons - doch man vergleiche nun mal, wie lange man früher für bspw. MC40 gebraucht hat... und heutzutage ICC25. Mir ist es egal, wer mit Addons spielt. Nur gibt es unter den "normalen" Addon-Nutzern auch noch die "dummen", die steif und fest behaupten, dass man ohne Addons *gar nicht mehr *bzw. *nicht richtig/vernünftig* spielen kann. Hatte erst letztens so einen Schlaumeier in der Gilde, der nur mit Addons und Makros gespielt hat. Unterm Strich drückte er eine (1!) ganze Taste, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Und wundert sich, dass er stirbt, weil er sich mit selbiger Taste nicht bewegen kann, tjo....

PS: Mitzyyyyy! ^-^


----------



## Raveneye (3. März 2010)

Ich frag mich wie die Bosse früher gefallen sind oder wie sie in Lotro heute noch fallen und das Spiel ist neuer als wow.

Wer ohne Addons nicht klarkommt sollte vielleicht nochmal mit Level 1 anfangen und sich mal Zeit nehmen für das Spiel.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. März 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie die Bosse früher gefallen sind oder wie sie in Lotro heute noch fallen und das Spiel ist neuer als wow.



Wann früher? die Addon Schnittstellen in WoW gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten.



Raveneye schrieb:


> Wer ohne Addons nicht klarkommt sollte vielleicht nochmal mit Level 1 anfangen und sich mal Zeit nehmen für das Spiel.



Geb ich dir recht allerdings helfen bestimmte Addons dabei mehr aus seinem Char rauszuholen als mit dem Standart Interface möglich wäre. Und ich habe schon viele Interface Screenshots gesehen die durch Addons so unübersichtlich wurden das die Fähigkeit auf Boss Fähigkeiten zu Reagieren nur eingeschränkt bis gar nicht möglich sein konnte, einfach weil derjenige auf dem Monitor nichts mehr sieht oO

Viele addons erleichtern auch einfach nur den Alltag, wie die suche nach bestimmten mats auf allen Twinks, automatisches Reparieren und Reagenzien kaufen usw.


----------



## Esda (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> <br style=""> <br style="">
> Euh, falls das im Bezug „das man ohne AddOns viel cooler ist" als sarkastische Bemerkung mir galt, so muss ich dich enttäuschen. Aber ich nehme gerne an:
> 
> Nö, es ist nicht cooler. Ich nenne es lediglich „mehr skill". Allerdings würde ich damit viele AddOn Nutzer indirekt an die Karre urinieren, was ich auch nicht will. Daher: blub dich weg.
> ...



1. Nein, damit mein ich die L2P-Fraktion, wenn du dir an den Karren gepinkelt fühlst, ist das nicht meine Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Addons zu benutzen würde ich auch nicht als mehr Skill auslegen, tut mir sehr leid für dich. Du nutzt einfach nur Ressourcen nicht, weil du es nicht möchtest. Warum du das nicht möchtest, ist natürlich deine Sache, aber ich kenne keinen einzigen vernünftigen Grund, der nichts mit 'mei, ich kann ohne Addons! Me > You! Pwnd!' zu tun hätte. 

2. Ora ist bei uns Pflichtaddon, da unser Raidleiter gern sieht, welches Ankh und welcher Brezz keinen CD hat. Natürlich kann man dafür auch ins Ts fragen, nur ... warum? Es kostet unnötig Zeit. Warum, wenn er es mit einem Blick sehen kann? Ich sehe keinen Grund. 

3. Das mit den Leuten ist wohl das am vielfältigsten Diskutierte Problem der momentanen WoW-Community. Ein Zeichen? Nur dafür, dass es mehr Deppen gibt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, wer welche Addons nutzt.


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> Hatte erst letztens so einen Schlaumeier in der Gilde, der nur mit Addons und Makros gespielt hat. Unterm Strich drückte er eine (1!) ganze Taste, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Und wundert sich, dass er stirbt, weil er sich mit selbiger Taste nicht bewegen kann, tjo....
> 
> PS: Mitzyyyyy! ^-^


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Arandes! *gröhl* Alter Haudegen, ich schreibe dir gleich mal eine PM, haben uns ja lange nimmer getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Eine Taste? Er hat ein Castsequence Makro benutzt, was?



Raveneye schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie die Bosse früher gefallen sind oder wie sie in Lotro heute noch fallen und das Spiel ist neuer als wow.
> (...)


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Inwiefern, wie sie früher gefallen sind? Sagen wir, sie standen länger, weil es alles noch ziemlich schwer war. Ich persönlich fand´s noch etwas zu intensiv- also die Zeit, die man opfern musste. BC war hingegen recht angenehm.



Esda schrieb:


> 1. Nein, damit mein ich die L2P-Fraktion, wenn du dir an den Karren gepinkelt fühlst, ist das nicht meine Schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Ich fühl mir nicht an den Karren gepinkelt. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich dich voll und ganz ernst nehmen kann, belächeln soll oder ob mein Selter Malus die entscheidende Rolle spielt. Aber an sich gefällt es mir, mich darüber zu unterhalten mit jmd. der wirklich „Pro -> AddOn“ ist.



 Zu 1.) Nunja, ich definiere es schon mit skill, wenn ich nicht extra Balken brauch, um zu sehen „Oh mist, der Boss hat einen kurzzeitigen enrage“ bzw. „ich muss mich wegdrehen sonst verliere ich geistige Gesundheit“- weil ich Augen + Hirn im Kopf habe, die mir sagen „umdrehen“.

 Genauso sehe ich es als Skill an, dass ich ein gutes Auge + eine gute Reaktionsfähigkeit habe, sodass ich ohne AddOns decursen kann.



 Zu 2.) Ich gebe zu, mit Ora habe ich mich lang nicht mehr beschäftigt. Aber soweit ich es weiß, aus alter Zeit, konntest du mit Ora teilweise sogar nach spezifischen Items in den Taschen der Mitspieler fragen- z.B. Pots, Buff food, etc. Ich hab zwar immer was dabei, aber wenn man es im heimlichen tut, ist meine generelle Aussage „Wenn du keine Eier in der Hose hast, um zu fragen, dann gib bitte jmd. mit mehr Eiern den Posten des Leiters- danke.“



 Zu 3.) Nunja, diese Deppen sind meistens die, deren Interfaces nur so vor AddOns überquirlt- und bevor du nach einem Beispiel fragt, ich habe gerade keines an der Hand.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. März 2010)

n0n4m3 schrieb:


> also Leute, aussagen wie:
> " ab gewissen hardmodes wird anklicken zum heilen definitiv nicht mehr klappen..." sind einfach nicht richtig^^
> gut ich muss sagen wir stehen zwar noch vor dem lichkönig (2. phase) aber bis jetzt im content gabs keinen hardmode der ohne addons nicht machbar gewesen ist!
> 
> ...



Und wie heilst du schnell genug den Debuff bei Anub HM? Ich kenne niemanden der sagen würde das es ohne Addons auch nur ansatzweise möglich ist, ausser vielleicht alles sind Hybriden und heilen sich den debuff selber.


----------



## Mollari (3. März 2010)

Ich hab jetzt fast 5 Jahre bis zu Saurfang gar kein Heiladdon genutzt und alles hat wunderbar funktioniert. Bei Saurfang musste ich als Diszi die Leute mit dem Debuff schnellstmöglich schilden und das hat mit den Blizzard Raidframes einfach zu lange gedauert weil man suchen musste wer den Debuff hat und das "anwählen, schilden, anwählen, schilden" zu umständlich war. Grundsätzlich bin ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Addon Freund, aber ich sehe auch nicht ein warum ich mir das Leben unnötig schwer machen sollte. Hat ja auch nicht unbedingt was mit Skill zutun oder ob jemand ein guter Spieler ist.Wie schon gesagt wurde kann man damit eigentlich nur noch effizienter werden.


----------



## Esda (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> <br style=""> <br style="">
> Ich fühl mir nicht an den Karren gepinkelt. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich dich voll und _ganz ernst nehmen kann, belächeln soll_ oder ob mein Selter Malus die entscheidende Rolle spielt. Aber an sich gefällt es mir, mich darüber zu unterhalten mit jmd. der wirklich „Pro -> AddOn" ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt fand ichs auch einfach nur lustig, aber das kursiv markierte hättest du dir sparen können. Das hätte ich jetzt von dir nicht erwartet, nach deinen bisherigen Posts. Naja, sag ich mal nichts zu.

1. bezieht sich auf verschiedene Bossmods usw, nicht wahr? In den meisten Gilden sind diese Dinger Pflicht, aber ich weiß selbst, dass man so ziemlich jede Bossfähigkeit/Encounterspezifische Schwierigkeit auch durch simples den-Boss-ins-Target-nehmen sehen kann. Die meisten Dinge, vor denen man gewarnt wird, wie zB diese lustigen lila Flammen bei Lana'thel sieht man auch so, wenn man nicht pennt. Oder die Krankheit, die man bei Arths bekommt. Mit einem Bossmod ist es aber schlicht und einfach angenehmer. Da kann mir auch niemand etwas von Gewohnheit und so erzählen, dass man sich durch einen Bossmod gestört fühlte. Das mit der Gewohnheit lasse ich gern für Raidframes gelten. Wenn man drauf steht, vor dem Raid jede Klasse einzeln rauszuziehen etc. Wem das gefällt, der soll das doch gern machen ^^ Mir persönlich ist das zu blöd, außerdem finde ich mein Vuhdoraidframe wesentlich hübscher als die Blizzardfensterchen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die BlizzUI sowieso potthässlich finde.
Klar kann ich den gesamten Encounter ohne spielen, aber ich kann natürlich auch zu Fuß zum 20km entfernten Supermarkt gehen und mir Milch kaufen. Das find ich auch viel witziger als das mit dem Auto zu machen. 

2. Dass Ora das kann, wäre mir neu. Ich weiß, dass Ora Buffood und Pots abfragen kann, aber eben nur die, die dir als Buff angezeigt werden und nicht die, die in deiner Tasche stecken. Da ist dann wieder die Frage, warum man einzeln alle anklicken soll vor jedem Fight, wenn man das einmal mit einem Klick machen kann. Das spart wesentlich mehr Zeit. 
Und, selbst wenn man einen Raidlead mit Eiern hat, was bei Endcontent eigentlich die Regel sein sollte, kann der gefragte Spieler immer noch einfach dumm reinlügen. Oder den Pot einfach nicht nehmen. Das ist kein Argument. 

3. Ist eine viel zu allgemeine Aussage. Ich würde auch sagen, dass nur bei Deppen das Interface vor Addons überquillt, aber nicht, dass bei jedem Deppen das Interface vor Addons überquillt. Got it? Da ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.




Freakypriest schrieb:


> Und wie heilst du schnell genug den Debuff bei Anub HM? Ich kenne niemanden der sagen würde das es ohne Addons auch nur ansatzweise möglich ist, ausser vielleicht alles sind Hybriden und heilen sich den debuff selber.



Das geht, wenn man sich die einzelnen Klassen aus dem Schlachtzugfenster rauszieht, wenn die Debuffs angezeigt werden (hab ich zumindest weiter oben so verstanden). Probiert hab ichs nicht.


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie die Bosse früher gefallen sind oder wie sie in Lotro heute noch fallen und das Spiel ist neuer als wow.



Die Entwickler von anderen Spielen designen die Sachen aber auch im Wissen dass es keine entsprechenden Addons gibt.
In Wow müssen die Entwickler das gewissermaßen einbeziehen.


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Bis jetzt fand ichs auch einfach nur lustig, aber das kursiv markierte hättest du dir sparen können. Das hätte ich jetzt von dir nicht erwartet, nach deinen bisherigen Posts. Naja, sag ich mal nichts zu.
> 
> 1. bezieht sich auf verschiedene Bossmods usw, nicht wahr? In den meisten Gilden sind diese Dinger Pflicht, aber ich weiß selbst, dass man so ziemlich jede Bossfähigkeit/Encounterspezifische Schwierigkeit auch durch simples den-Boss-ins-Target-nehmen sehen kann. Die meisten Dinge, vor denen man gewarnt wird, wie zB diese lustigen lila Flammen bei Lana'thel sieht man auch so, wenn man nicht pennt. Oder die Krankheit, die man bei Arths bekommt. Mit einem Bossmod ist es aber schlicht und einfach angenehmer. Da kann mir auch niemand etwas von Gewohnheit und so erzählen, dass man sich durch einen Bossmod gestört fühlte. Das mit der Gewohnheit lasse ich gern für Raidframes gelten. Wenn man drauf steht, vor dem Raid jede Klasse einzeln rauszuziehen etc. Wem das gefällt, der soll das doch gern machen ^^ Mir persönlich ist das zu blöd, außerdem finde ich mein Vuhdoraidframe wesentlich hübscher als die Blizzardfensterchen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die BlizzUI sowieso potthässlich finde.
> Klar kann ich den gesamten Encounter ohne spielen, aber ich kann natürlich auch zu Fuß zum 20km entfernten Supermarkt gehen und mir Milch kaufen. Das find ich auch viel witziger als das mit dem Auto zu machen.
> ...


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Das von dir „einfach nur lustig“, kann man aber auch darauf hindeuten, dass du mich belächelst oder eben nicht.

 Zum anderen- wenn du es als Beleidigung ansiehst, dann ist es deine Sache.



 Zu 1.) Doch, ich fühl mich gestört, wenn mir diese elendigen Balken sagen „*bling bling* noch 5 Sekunden und dann passiert X *bling bling*“, nur um dann festzustellen- hey, das kam erst nach 12 Sekunden, nich nach 5- wupie!

 Jede Klasse rausziehen? Ähm… du weißt, dass man seit etwas mehr als 5 Jahren die GRUPPEN aus dem Schlachtzugsfenster rausziehen kann, oder? Das heißt, 5x klicken + ziehen (einmalig) und du bist fertig.

 Die Blizzard UI ist tatsächlich nicht sonderlich ansehnlich- ich bin aber, was das anbelangt, dann einfach zu faul mir alles umzustellen. Ich hab mich einfach dran gewöhnt. Und das heilen muss für mich nicht besonders hübsch sein- ich will einfach meinen spaß, was diesen Punkt anbelangt. Das geht auch ohne besondere Schönheit.

 Ich sag mal nich, dass ich die 20km mit´m Fahrrad zurück legen würde (ok, liegt aber eher daran, weil ich täglich 20km mit´m Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre, und mir dafür die Stunden im Fitness Center spare).



 Zu 2.) Ora konnte es aufjedenfall mal. Ob es das immer noch kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

 Es geht mir bei dem Raidleiter mit Eier darum, dass man einen direkt darauf ansprechen soll „Samma Mitzy, warum hast du noch 20 Wyrmfläschchen im Inventar- aber hast keines Intus?“… Mein alter Raidleiter meinte mal, er hat auch ein AddOn, was den Kampf soweit mitschreibt, dass man auch sieht, ob jmd. ein Fläschchen drinnen hatte oder nicht.

 Und ich hasse Geheimnis tuerrei (schreibt man das so? Ich weiß es, ehrlich gesagt, nicht).



 Zu 3.) Stimmt schon, es ist verallgemeinert Ebenso könnten wir sagen „50% AddOn Nutzer flamen- 100% essen Brot. Verbieten wir Brot!“ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxéra (3. März 2010)

es ist gut möglich ohne addons zu heilen aber wenn du das maximum rausholen willst brauchst du fast ein addon


----------



## Garnalem (3. März 2010)

Wer ein wirklich guter Heiler ist, hat keine Hilfsmittel nötig.

 Ich heile wunderbar über das WoW-Schlachtzug-Interface (einfach die Gruppen auf den Monitor ziehen). 
 Der Vorteil des WoW-Schlachtzug-Interfaces ist, man kann seine Gruppen so anordnen, dass man alle Spieler, nur bestimmte Gruppen oder einzelne Spieler
 stets im Blickfeld hat und so umgehend heilen kann. Zudem sind die Gruppen übersichtlicher als bei manchen Addons. Außerdem zeigt es im Gegensatz zu manchen Addons auch sämtliche Debuffs an. Ich erlebe des öfteren Spieler, die zwar eine Menge an Heilung raushauen können, aber nicht in der Lage sind, Spieler ausreichend zu entzaubern oder zu entfluchen - und zwar aufgrund von Addons! Sehr schönes Beispiel, was mir in fast jedem Randomraid PDK auffällt: Spieler, die den Debuff "Fleisch einäschern" von Lord Jaraxxus haben, werden nicht (ausreichend) gegengeheilt - meist, weil Spieler mit Addons den Debuff einfach nicht sehen. Sie müssten schon jeden einzelnen Spieler fokussen, was bei einigen Raidbossen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist.
 Wen man sich ein wenig mit dem WoW-Schlachtzug-Interface beschäftigt, ist man auf jeden Fall flexibel(er) und für jede Herausforderung gewappnet. Als Hilfsmittel sind Addons, die die Leisten verschieben können und die Icons auf dem Monitor so anordnen können, wie man es gerne möchte, sinnvoll (z. B. Bartender). Dazu noch die wichtigsten Zauber auf Hotkeys legen und je nach Bedarf mit Maus, Tastatur oder beidem bedienen.


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Garnalem, dann hatten diese HEiler aber miese AddOns drauf. Soweit ich weiß, kriegt man mit DBM angezeigt, wer Fleisch Einäschern hat- vielleicht kann man sogar auf den Spielernamen klicken, um IHn ins target zu nehmen, dass weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. März 2010)

Fleisch Einäschern so wegzuheilen wie du es beschreibst Mitzy ist auch nicht möglich, es ist schließlich die rede davon ohne Addons zu spielen und da schließe ich Bossmods mit ein.


----------



## pandur0815 (3. März 2010)

Addon ist vollkommen unnötig, aber es erleichtert die Aufgabe ein wenig.

Zieh einfach den Schlachtzug auf den Desktop, klicke die zu heilende Person an und dann den Shortcut für deinen Zauber .. schon wird die Person geheilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es komfortabler (aber immernoch ohne Addon) zu gestalten, mach die onmouseover Makros für deine Heilzauber und schon musst du den Verwundeten nichtmal mehr anklicken, sondern nur mit der Maus drüber gehen ... beim decursen gehst du genauso vor ... also wozu ein Addon?


Zugegeben, ich selbst benutze Grid als Addon, aber nur, weils den Schlachtzug sehr viel kompakter darstellt, als wenn ich alles auf den Desktop ziehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Freakypriest:
Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation.
Fleisch einäschern wird von Jaraxxus via SprachEmot angekündigt, wenn das der Fall ist muss einfach nur jeder ne halbe Sekunde auf seine Debuffleiste schielen und Ansagen wenn man den Debuff hat .. danach Overheal der Heiler auf die betreffende Person ... wo ist da also nen Addon notwendig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher haben wir auch ohne DBM und BW geraidet ... geht alles.


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Fleisch Einäschern so wegzuheilen wie du es beschreibst Mitzy ist auch nicht möglich, es ist schließlich die rede davon ohne Addons zu spielen und da schließe ich Bossmods mit ein.



Ich heile es auch weg, indem ich sehe "Ah ok, der hat das". Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es nicht sogar eine "Blizzard Warnung" gibt. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch keine Probleme, den von "Fleisch Einäschern" betroffenen Spieler zu finden und vom Debuff zu befreien.
Und ich nutze, wie schon geschrieben, keine AddOns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (3. März 2010)

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass man ohne gutem healaddon tendentiell die gruppe einfach nicht so gut gehealt/dispellt bekommt als mit. (Ich setze voraus man ist gleichgut eingespielt auf das healaddon oder die blizzard frames)

Ausserdem gibts wirklich sehr unauffällige und trotzdem informative addons (grid) oder auch umfassende addons mit jeglicher funktionalität (voodoo) und da ist für jeden was dabei.

Kein healaddon ist so wie spells clicken - das geht einfach nie so schnell wie mit tasten...


----------



## Pappalula (3. März 2010)

Ich hab jetzt leider nicht alle 12 Seiten durchgelesen (nur die ersten 3 und die letzte). Wenn ich jemanden wiederhole, bitte ich hiermit präventiv um Verzeihung.

In der Diskussion fehlen mir zwei wichtige Punkte:

1. Wer sagt, daß heilen mit Addons von weniger Skill zeugt, argumentiert sehr egoistisch. Wenn ich mal im Raid frag, ob ich mit oder ohne Addons heilen soll und dazu sage, dass ich mit Addons mindestens gleichgut aber eventuell sogar etwas besser heile. Was wird mir der Raid dann sagen, was ich tun soll?
2. Da Addons die Heilung vereinfachen, wird die HPS eines durchnittlichen Raids dadurch zum Teil deutlich erhöht. Blizzard kalkuliert das ins Balancing der Kämpfe längst ein und ein Raid ohne Heal Addons macht es sich deshalb deutlich schwerer, wenn nicht sogar teilweise unmöglich (speziell 25er Hardmodes)


----------



## Garnalem (3. März 2010)

Anmerkung: Dem Beitragsersteller geht es darum, ob er _ohne spezielle Heileraddons_ wie Grid oder HealBot ausreichend oder sogar gut heilen kann. Die meisten guten Raider haben natürlich schon ein paar Addons wie Deadly Boss Mods, Ora oder Ähnliches. Die sind auch sinnvoll, da es in einem Raid doch oft mal hektisch zugehen kann. 

"Fleisch einäschern" kann man auch problemlos ohne DMB o. ä. wegheilen. Im Schlachtzug-Interface sieht man das Icon bei dem entsprechenden Spieler. Und notfalls mache ich das sogar alleine (im 10er eh total easy, 2 x große Heilung und der Debuff ist weg).


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. März 2010)

Generell ist es aber so das du mit Add-On mehr klicks machen kannst als ohne Add-On, gerade bei nem Dudu z.B......aber am Ende muss es jeder alleine wissen, ich bin für Add-Ons wie z.B.: VuhDo vorher habe ich jahrelang nur Healbot genutzt aber finde es nicht so praktisch.


----------



## fv_grimm (3. März 2010)

Also, wenn ich heale, dann meistens mit Healbot. Nicht weil ich es muss, sondern weil es bequem ist und mir den Job bedeutend vereinfacht. Gut, ich gebs zu: manchmal wird das Heilen sogar ein wenig langweilig, aber wenn dann mal irgendjemand ein bis zwei zusatzgruppen pullt und der Tank ein wenig braucht bis er alle hat bin ich froh die Arbeitsersparnis in Form eines Addons zu haben.


----------



## Esda (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Das von dir „einfach nur lustig", kann man aber auch darauf hindeuten, dass du mich belächelst oder eben nicht.
> Zum anderen- wenn du es als Beleidigung ansiehst, dann ist es deine Sache.
> 
> Zu 1.) Doch, ich fühl mich gestört, wenn mir diese elendigen Balken sagen „*bling bling* noch 5 Sekunden und dann passiert X *bling bling*", nur um dann festzustellen- hey, das kam erst nach 12 Sekunden, nich nach 5- wupie!
> ...



Dass ich es lustig fand, kann eigentlich nur mit Absicht als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden, deine Aussage aber ausschließlich. Egal, lassen wir das einfach, da du nicht in der Hinsicht nicht objektiv zu sein scheinst.

 1. Ok, es stört dich. Das ist wenigstens mal ein Argument. Das mit dem jede Klasse rausziehen: na und? Intressiert mich nicht ^^ Auch fünf mal Klicken finde ich unnötig, wenn ich meinen Raidframe bei invite instant drin habe und auch nich neu rumrausziehen muss, wenn ein Spieler ausgewechselt wird. 
Du bist zu faul, dir ein Addon aufzuspielen, weil dich nicht stört, wie sch&%§$##§ das BlizzUI aussieht, ich bin zu faul, mir die Raidframes rauszuziehen. Außer, wenn ich einen Disconnect hatte und mein Raidfram (Blizzbedingt) einfriert (bzw das früher getan hat, der Fehler ist behoben). Der Tip mit den Gruppen ist gut. 
Letztendlich landen wir bei dem, was ich schon vorher gesagt hab: es hat nichts mit Skill oder keinem Skill zu tun, sondern mit persönlichen Vorlieben. 

2. Was meinst du, was bei uns im TS los ist, wenn jemand kein Bufffood drin hat, obwohl er direkt neben der Fischfaust sitzt? 
Geheimnistuerei kann man übrigens am besten mit World of Logs entgegenwirken. (Für die, die das nicht kennen: das ist nicht direkt ein Addon, sondern ein Programm, was während des Kampfes mitläuft und alle Daten mitsammelt) - es ist exzellent, um nach dem Kampf Daten wie dps, hps, purges, pots, prepots etc auszuwerten. Bei uns ist es bei bestimmten Encountern zum Beispiel Pflicht, einen Pot vor dem Kampf und einen im Kampf zu schlucken. Im WoL hat unser Raidleiter dann rausgefunden, dass es einige trotz Ansage nicht tun. Du kannst dir ja vorstellen, was danach folgte.




pandur0815 schrieb:


> Früher haben wir auch ohne DBM und BW geraidet ... geht alles.



Ich hab früher nicht gespielt, aber ich hab mal gehört, dass die Bosse früher weniger komplex waren. Das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Zanny (3. März 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Wer ein wirklich guter Heiler ist, hat keine Hilfsmittel nötig.
> 
> Ich heile wunderbar über das WoW-Schlachtzug-Interface (einfach die Gruppen auf den Monitor ziehen).
> Der Vorteil des WoW-Schlachtzug-Interfaces ist, man kann seine Gruppen so anordnen, dass man alle Spieler, nur bestimmte Gruppen oder einzelne Spieler
> ...


Das alles kannst du halt mit einem guten Addon auch + schöner und übersichtlicher usw...

Brauchen tut man Addons defintiv nicht zum spielen, Effektiver ist man aber auf jedenfall mit ihnen


----------



## Mitzy (3. März 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Dass ich es lustig fand, kann eigentlich nur mit Absicht als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden, deine Aussage aber ausschließlich. Egal, lassen wir das einfach, da du nicht in der Hinsicht nicht objektiv zu sein scheinst.
> 
> 1. Ok, es stört dich. Das ist wenigstens mal ein Argument. Das mit dem jede Klasse rausziehen: na und? Intressiert mich nicht ^^ Auch fünf mal Klicken finde ich unnötig, wenn ich meinen Raidframe bei invite instant drin habe und auch nich neu rumrausziehen muss, wenn ein Spieler ausgewechselt wird.
> Du bist zu faul, dir ein Addon aufzuspielen, weil dich nicht stört, wie sch&%§$##§ das BlizzUI aussieht, ich bin zu faul, mir die Raidframes rauszuziehen. Außer, wenn ich einen Disconnect hatte und mein Raidfram (Blizzbedingt) einfriert (bzw das früher getan hat, der Fehler ist behoben). Der Tip mit den Gruppen ist gut.
> ...




Nun wirst du lächerlich, aber gut, ich habe keine Lust darauf zu sinken.




 Zu 1.) Neu rumrausziehen wenn ein Spieler ausgewechselt wird- wie meinen der Herr?

 Zu faul? Nö, ich halt meinen Rechner gerne sauber und brauch so einen Müll wie AddOns nicht. Aber ja, zu faul um das UI ganz dolle bunt und hübsch zu machen- bin ich, jup.

 Ich sehe es anders- ohne AddOns so gut zu sein, wie einer mit AddOns- und teils besser- definiere ich als skill.










 Die Bosse früher waren um EINIGES komplexer als die heutigen. Es wird nicht umsonst gesagt, dass es damals schwerer war. Die heutigen sind teilweise Kinderkram (Naxx und ICC außen vor gelassen).


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Die Bosse früher waren um EINIGES komplexer als die heutigen. Es wird nicht umsonst gesagt, dass es damals schwerer war. Die heutigen sind teilweise Kinderkram (Naxx und ICC außen vor gelassen).



Haste da mal nen beispiel für? Ich fand die Bosse nicht wirklich Komplexer, eher einfacher was Taktiken angeht. Was damals richtig schwer war, war die 40 Pappnasen zu koordinieren.


----------



## Esda (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Nun wirst du lächerlich, aber gut, ich habe keine Lust darauf zu sinken.



Ab hier reicht es mir. Danke für das Gespräch. Du bist nicht in der Lage, sachlich zu bleiben und zu argumentieren und darauf hab ich keien Lust. 
Ich bin übrigens weiblich. 



Und @ meinen Vorposter: genau das ist es, was ich von meinen Kumpels, die PreBC geraidet haben, gehört hab.


----------



## Zanny (3. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Die Bosse früher waren um EINIGES komplexer als die heutigen. Es wird nicht umsonst gesagt, dass es damals schwerer war. Die heutigen sind teilweise Kinderkram (Naxx und ICC außen vor gelassen).


Naxx kein Kinderkram? Spielen wir das selbe Spiel.
Anscheinend bist du auch wieder einer der alles Nachplappert was die alten Leute sagen :<


----------



## Noldan (4. März 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Wer ein wirklich guter Heiler ist, hat keine Hilfsmittel nötig.
> 
> .




Hier kann man sich vor blöden Argumentationen echt kaum retten. Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Heißt also ich bin ein schlechter Heiler, obwohl ich die gleiche oder bessere Leistung bringe als du, nur weil ich Addons benutze?

Die Diskission hier ist echt ziemlich daneben. Lasst doch die Leute spielen wie sie wollen und stellt euch hier nicht immer wieder Obermacker hin.

Das führt hier eh zu keinem Ergebnis. Die Originalinterfacenutzer halten sich für die Größten und die Gegenseite ist der gleiche Meinung.

Also lasst die Leute spielen wie sie wollen. Ein Addon macht keinen Skill aus, wichtig ist, dass man weiß was man macht ob nun mit oder ohne Addon.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

ich spiele ohne addons und bringe die gleiche leistung
I play without addons and get the same performance


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

es ist aber jeden selbst überlassen
But it is left to each personally


----------



## Karius (4. März 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man ohne brauchbares addon heilen will. 
Grid und Click oder ähnliches sind um Längen effizienter. Selbst wenn man meint das ohne auch zu schaffen endet es bei der Debuffdarstellung. (Wobei ich schon den ersten Teil bezweifle.)

Grid und Clique (sowie mouseover-makros) waren das erste das ich auf meinem Heiler installiert habe. 

Um auf die Frage konkret einzugehen. Nein, man braucht keine Addons, die Klassen sind auch so spielbar. Kommt halt nur nicht so viel bei rum. Ist wie DD ohne Makros spielen. Einfach schlecht.

I will refrain from translating all that i wrote into english. If you're unable to understand german use the google translator for gods sake.


----------



## Piposus (4. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Haste da mal nen beispiel für? Ich fand die Bosse nicht wirklich Komplexer, eher einfacher was Taktiken angeht. Was damals richtig schwer war, war die 40 Pappnasen zu koordinieren.



Oh Monsterfail! Du redest von Organisation und er von Encounterschwierigkeit.

/Edit: Um dem ganzen die einzig wahre Lösung zu offenbaren: Grid (mit allen wichtigen Debuffs konfiguriert) plus Mouseovermakros. Wer was anderes sagt, ist schlechter als ich.


----------



## Mitzy (4. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Haste da mal nen beispiel für? Ich fand die Bosse nicht wirklich Komplexer, eher einfacher was Taktiken angeht. Was damals richtig schwer war, war die 40 Pappnasen zu koordinieren.


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Klar war es schwerer, 40 Leute richtig zu koordinieren. Sei es bei Baron Geddon mit &#8222;Du bist die Bombe, hau ab, in den hinteren Teil der Höhle!", aber gehört nicht auch Taktik dazu?

 Oder Naxxramas 40er, wo du bei den 4 Horse Man gespielt hast. Die Verteilung der Male war um einiges schwieriger, als heute &#8222;nach 3 abspotten". Da brauchtest du eine richtige Rotation.

 Und da ich finde, dass die Koordination der Leute während eines Boss Kampfes zum Bosskampf selber gehört, finde ich es schon schwieriger.

 Wüsste ich deine Definition, kann ich gerne nochmal überlegen, welcher Boss mir da einfällt.

 Ansonsten könnte ich nur auf C'Thun verweisen.

 Im Prinzip basiert jeder Boss nur darauf, dass du möglichst schnell reagieren musst, um nicht in irgendeinen &#8222;Area Effect" zu geraten.

 Damals gab es noch sowas wie regelrechte Spott Rotationen- wobei ich gestehen muss, dass mir dazu gerade kein Boss einfällt.



Esda schrieb:


> Ab hier reicht es mir. Danke für das Gespräch. Du bist nicht in der Lage, sachlich zu bleiben und zu argumentieren und darauf hab ich keien Lust.
> Ich bin übrigens weiblich.
> (&#8230


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Entschuldige meine liebe, warum die Anmerkung "ich bin übrigens weiblich"? Ich bin männlich. Toll nicht? Ich hoffe du erwartest nicht, dass ich dir in den Hintern krieche, weil du weiblich bist.

 Und eben entschuldige, aber bei den Posts von dir konnte ich immer gewisse kleine Beleidigungen gegen mich interpretieren, insofern haben wir uns beide nichts geschenkt.
edit:
Achja, es schien btw. nicht nur für mich so. Ich hab mal meine Gilde (bestehend aus ca. 119 Leuten) von meinem neuen main gefragt- die haben sich die Beiträge auch mal durchgelesen und haben mir zugestimmt, dass man immer mal kleine Beleidigungen herausinterpretieren konnte. Ich sag das also nicht ohne Grund...



Zanny schrieb:


> Naxx kein Kinderkram? Spielen wir das selbe Spiel.
> Anscheinend bist du auch wieder einer der alles Nachplappert was die alten Leute sagen :<


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Nein, ich plapper nicht alles nach. Aber im Vergleich zu Classic Naxx ist das neue Naxx nichts. Zu Anfang von WotLK haben wir Naxx 10er nach 2 Wochen clear gehabt- 1 Woche später die 25er Version. Und wir waren eigentlich alles randoms.

 &#8222;New Naxxramas" ist keine Herausforderung, tut mir ehrlich Leid.


----------



## Petu (4. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine liebe, warum die Anmerkung "ich bin übrigens weiblich"?



Evtl. zieht ja der T*t*enbonus...


Mann Mann Mann, wie sich sofort die BH Träger mit Ihrem Geschlecht im Vorraus entschuldigen. Unerträglich.


----------



## Mitzy (4. März 2010)

Ich bezog die Frage eher darauf, ob ich irgendwo etwas sexistisches gesagt habe.
Ich lass mir gerne vorwerfen, dass ich nicht der netteste bin, da ich ziemlich provokant in einer Diskussion sein kann- nur bei Sexismus hört´s dann auf.


----------



## Esda (4. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine liebe, warum die Anmerkung "ich bin übrigens weiblich"? Ich bin männlich. Toll nicht? Ich hoffe du erwartest nicht, dass ich dir in den Hintern krieche, weil du weiblich bist.
> 
> Und eben entschuldige, aber bei den Posts von dir konnte ich immer gewisse kleine Beleidigungen gegen mich interpretieren, insofern haben wir uns beide nichts geschenkt.
> edit:
> Achja, es schien btw. nicht nur für mich so. Ich hab mal meine Gilde (bestehend aus ca. 119 Leuten) von meinem neuen main gefragt- die haben sich die Beiträge auch mal durchgelesen und haben mir zugestimmt, dass man immer mal kleine Beleidigungen herausinterpretieren konnte. Ich sag das also nicht ohne Grund...






Petu schrieb:


> Evtl. zieht ja der T*t*enbonus...
> Mann Mann Mann, wie sich sofort die BH Träger mit Ihrem Geschlecht im Vorraus entschuldigen. Unerträglich.



Nein, du hast zu mir 'mein lieber Herr ' geschrieben, das ist alles. Was ihr beide da grade reininterpretiert, ist schlicht und ergreifend peinlich. 
Ich würde mich nie mit meinem Geschlecht für irgendwas entschuldigen, das ist doch total bescheuert. 

Dass die deine Gilde zustimmt, na sowas, wo du sie vorher explizit danach gefragt hast. Aber gz dazu, dass du für so eine Lappalie 119 Mann motivierst, ins Buffedforum zu schauen.


----------



## Tikume (4. März 2010)

Yo Homies, hier spricht Grandmaster Heal.
Ein echter Healer, der braucht keine Addons. Der braucht auch kein World of Warcraft.
Ein echter Healer der spürt wenn seine Homies in gefahr sind. Da geht erst das linke Ohr hoch und dann das Rechte. So wie bei Lassie.
Und dann sprintet der wahre Healer los und befreit seine Freunde indem er ihre Internetverbindung kappt.

Denn der wahre Healer der heilt die Seelen seiner Homies und nicht ihre Pixel-Bilder.

Yo.


----------



## Dokagero (4. März 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> aber hab mittlerweile Healbot weil es des heilen echt vereinfacht. Ist gechillter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau solche Leute jammern dann immer das WoW zu leicht wäre...
Soll jetzt nicht heißen das DU jammerst, aber andere Leue die zB Healbot haben und immer whinen das es zu leicht wäre...


----------



## Mitzy (4. März 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Nein, du hast zu mir 'mein lieber Herr ' geschrieben, das ist alles. Was ihr beide da grade reininterpretiert, ist schlicht und ergreifend peinlich.
> (&#8230
> 
> 
> Dass die deine Gilde zustimmt, na sowas, wo du sie vorher explizit danach gefragt hast. Aber gz dazu, dass du für so eine Lappalie 119 Mann motivierst, ins Buffedforum zu schauen.


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Achso&#8230; Das kann natürlich sein.



 Klar, ich kann ja auch sagen &#8222;Lest Euch das mal bitte durch und sagt mir, ob ich Ihre Posts bzw. Kommentare auf meine Kommentare fehlinterpretiert habe."- dann fragen die sich auch nur &#8222;Ok, in welchem Bezug?". Ich bin zwar in Ihrer Gilde, aber krieg auch auf den Deckel, wenn ich mich falsch verhalte.

 Und 119 Leute- nö. Ich hab gesagt, dass soviele in der Gilde sind (oder? Ich lese gleich nochmal nach), aber nicht, dass soviele gelesen haben.
edit:
Ok, ich habe geschrieben, dass es 119 Leute sind- leider hab ich aber auch nur geschrieben "die haben sich das mal durchgelesen", weshalb es nun natürlich auch falsch wirken kann.
Natürlich haben sich nicht 119 Leute angeschaut, ob das der Fall ist, dass war mein Fehler. Es waren vielleicht 10 bis 20 Leute, die sich das angeschaut haben.

 Aber genauso ein gz dazu, dass wir das Gespräch nun soweit geführt haben, weg von dem Thema, hin zum persönlichen angiften. Das ist natürlich eine Freude, dass du dich auf mein angebliches Niveau herunterlässt, und spricht auch nicht für dich.

 Somit noch einen schönen Tag, winke winke und bye bye, ich habe keine Lust mehr auf die Schweinerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (4. März 2010)

Was ich gestern schon gesagt habe... egal. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Tyraila (4. März 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> DuDu.



ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen


----------



## buffsplz (4. März 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> Ich hab Bammel, bzw. keinen Bock mich in Healbot & Co. reinzuarbeiten - oder gar meine Maus





> /Edit: Um dem ganzen die einzig wahre Lösung zu offenbaren: Grid (mit allen wichtigen Debuffs konfiguriert) plus Mouseovermakros. Wer was anderes sagt, ist schlechter als ich.



x-perl, bartender (von mir aus auch dominos) ein paar Spells auf die leiste ziehen und ab dafür....
pff.... healbot..... failbot haz failed, sag ich da mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nachtflake (4. März 2010)

Hi, ich bin es Greenbär, auch Heiler, mit leib und Seele ich versuche es immer besser zu machen, und da tut hailbot gute dienste

LG Nachtflake


----------



## Reo_MC (4. März 2010)

buffsplz schrieb:


> x-perl



Pfui sag ich, pfui.





Bah. Pfui.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (4. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich nur auf C'Thun verweisen.
> 
> Im Prinzip basiert jeder Boss nur darauf, dass du möglichst schnell reagieren musst, um nicht in irgendeinen „Area Effect" zu geraten.



C'Thun ist auch nicht schwieriger als Yogi nur weil bei C'thun auch mal mindestens 30 der 40 Leute wach sein sollten anstatt der üblichen 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja was sind wir damals an C'thun gewiped oder den Twins aber in der Komplexität sind die Heutigen Bosse nicht viel leichter. Damals hatten wir vor allem weniger Erfahrung und eine Portion Respekt vor den Bossen, heutzutage gehen wir doch schon ganz anders an die Boss kämpfe ran und reagieren durch die lange Erfahrung ganz anders als früher.


----------



## Super PePe (4. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Yo Homies, hier spricht Grandmaster Heal.
> Ein echter Healer, der braucht keine Addons. Der braucht auch kein World of Warcraft.
> Ein echter Healer der spürt wenn seine Homies in gefahr sind. Da geht erst das linke Ohr hoch und dann das Rechte. So wie bei Lassie.
> Und dann sprintet der wahre Healer los und befreit seine Freunde indem er ihre Internetverbindung kappt.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (4. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Nein, ich plapper nicht alles nach. Aber im Vergleich zu Classic Naxx ist das neue Naxx nichts. Zu Anfang von WotLK haben wir Naxx 10er nach 2 Wochen clear gehabt- 1 Woche später die 25er Version. Und wir waren eigentlich alles randoms.
> 
> „New Naxxramas" ist keine Herausforderung, tut mir ehrlich Leid.


Jetzt lies dir meinen Post nochmal durch und dann den von dir worauf ich mich bezogen habe. 
Für mich sieht das so aus das du gerade die neuen Inis als Kinderkram darstellst und dann Naxx und Icc ausklammerst.....
Gerade weil das neue Naxx so schlecht war hab ich ja darauf nochmal geantwortet


----------



## Mitzy (4. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> (…)
> Damals hatten wir vor allem weniger Erfahrung und eine Portion Respekt vor den Bossen, heutzutage gehen wir doch schon ganz anders an die Boss kämpfe ran und reagieren durch die lange Erfahrung ganz anders als früher.


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Hmm… Ja, dass kann gut sein. Während man damals evtl. noch dachte „Aaah, guck ma, der ist viel zu groß, den mag ich nich, der haut mich doch platt“, gehen viele heute mit dem Bewusstsein „Dutzidutzidu- gibst du uns dein Zeug freiwillig, oder müssen wir kitzeln?“.



Zanny schrieb:


> Jetzt lies dir meinen Post nochmal durch und dann den von dir worauf ich mich bezogen habe.
> Für mich sieht das so aus das du gerade die neuen Inis als Kinderkram darstellst und dann Naxx und Icc ausklammerst.....
> Gerade weil das neue Naxx so schlecht war hab ich ja darauf nochmal geantwortet


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Ah… Gut, ich weiß auch nicht mehr, warum ich „(Naxx und ICC außen vorgelassen)“ geschrieben habe. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, was ich gemeint habe…-.-

 Also,  Raidtechnisch:

 Das neue Naxx sehe ich als Kinderkram an.

 Ulduar ist eine ganz nette Herausforderung.

 PdK ist… naja… es ist einfach keine Raid Instanz, wie ich finde. Ja gut, die Bosse haben ein wenig Leben etc- aber mal ehrlich… „Ich sprech ´n NPC an und die Bosse kommen zu mir“- nein, dass ist einfach nur grausam.

 ICC- war ich, wie gesagt, nur zweimal mit meinem Magier und stand da vor Modermiene. Da ich dann mit meiner Freundin neu anfing kann ich nichts sagen, aus Erzählung stell ich es mir allerdings schwer vor, bzw. es hat einen ordentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad (gut, wie stark der Buff ins Gewicht fällt, kann ich nicht sagen) weshalb ich mich freue, dorthin zu kommen.

 Die 5er Inis sind ganz durchwachsen, wobei die neueren durchaus Lust auf mehr machen.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man ohne brauchbares addon heilen will.
> Grid und Click oder ähnliches sind um Längen effizienter. Selbst wenn man meint das ohne auch zu schaffen endet es bei der Debuffdarstellung. (Wobei ich schon den ersten Teil bezweifle.)
> 
> Grid und Clique (sowie mouseover-makros) waren das erste das ich auf meinem Heiler installiert habe.
> ...



also ich sage ja nicht das Grid oder Healbot keine nützlichen Addons sind aber ich komme auch Wunderbar ohne klar ich nutze ein paar Makros mehr aber auch nicht.

sollte ich irgendwan einmal die Übersicht beim heilen verlieren dann würde ich mir vielleicht Grid, Healbot und co holen aber bis jetzt ist das nicht der fall, ich stehe meinen heiler kollegen im nichts nach.


----------



## skyline930 (5. März 2010)

Ich heile immer mit den Standard-Blizz Raidframes, dowgehen tut bei mir selten wer. Das Dispellen soll mit den Addons sehr vereinfacht werden, sowie das hotten, aber Bäume sind eh doof. :>


----------



## Atzepeng007 (5. März 2010)

werde einfach tankhealer^^
is am einfachsten


----------



## Karius (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> sollte ich irgendwan einmal die Übersicht beim heilen verlieren dann würde ich mir vielleicht Grid, Healbot und co holen aber bis jetzt ist das nicht der fall, ich stehe meinen heiler kollegen im nichts nach.[/size]



Wie auch immer deine relative Perfomance zur Benchmark sein sollte, du dürftest mit Addons noch mehr rausholen können. Grade bei Debuffs ist ein Addon erheblich besser. Wenn du dir mal Videos von Bossencounter anschaust wirst du stets ein Interface mit entsprechenden Addons vorfinden. (ich hab noch nie eines ohne gesehen). Das hat einen Grund.



Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> werde einfach tankhealer^^
> is am einfachsten



Dann brauchst du ein Addon für die Laganzeige und eines für Incoming Heals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Wie auch immer deine relative Perfomance zur Benchmark sein sollte, du dürftest mit Addons noch mehr rausholen können. Grade bei Debuffs ist ein Addon erheblich besser. Wenn du dir mal Videos von Bossencounter anschaust wirst du stets ein Interface mit entsprechenden Addons vorfinden. (ich hab noch nie eines ohne gesehen). Das hat einen Grund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Adleraugen geht alles. Nur weil andere was tun, muss es ja nicht gleich jeder nachmachen, oder? Jeder wie er mag und es gut kann. Außerdem ist eine genaue Laganzeige und der Incoming Heal nicht notwendig.. da reicht meines Erachten die Erfahrung aus... du müsstest doch auch als alter Magierhase wissen wann genau dein Sheep jetzt rauskommen sollte oder brauchst du da auch n Mod für, wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass es nicht sofort rausgehauen wird? 
Welcher Heiler achtet auf seine verdammte Castbar? :-/


----------



## Heronimo (9. März 2010)

Hu Hu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich bin seit meinem ersten mmo, reiner Mausklicker.
Auf der Tastatur drücke ich nur W, A, S, D zum laufen, bzw die Hotkeys für bestimmte Fenster. (Gilde, Talente, Taschen, usw)

Ich hab nen Shami (80) und nen Priester (38) als Heiler.

Heilen ohne Healbot? Für meine Spielweise undenkbar.
Ich müsste mit der Maus zum Gruppenfenster, den Spieler im Gruppenfenster anwählen und wieder runter in die Leiste, nen Heal drücken.
In der Zeit kann das Ziel aber schon tot sein, außerdem ist das Streß pur.^^

Mit Healbot heilen ist genial, so kann selbst jemand wie ich vernünftig heilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch SmartDebuff und fertig is der Lack.


Etwas OT:
Das einzige Tasten-Makro das ich verwende ist ein Assist-Makro, welches ich zum automatischen auswählen des Ziels, des Tanks habe, wenn mit einem meiner DDs spiele.
Mit dem Makro fällt wenigstens das Tank anklicken und auf sein Ziel klicken weg.
Die Maus bleibt bei den Fertigkeiten unten in der Leiste, Taste drücken, Ziel des Ziel haben, los feuern.^^
Macht einiges an DPS gut, man assistet den Tank permanent und zieht dementsprechend auch so gut wie nie Aggro.

Assist-Makro: /assist party1

"party1" sollte der Tank sein, ansonsten einfach die Zahl im Makro ändern, sollte der Tank nicht den Lead bekommen.



MfG, Hero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (9. März 2010)

Heronimo schrieb:


> (…)
> 
> Etwas OT:
> Das einzige Tasten-Makro das ich verwende ist ein Assist-Makro, welches ich zum automatischen auswählen des Ziels, des Tanks habe, wenn mit einem meiner DDs spiele.
> ...


<br style=""> <br style=""> 

 Moin,



 Dein Makro setzt aber voraus, dass der Tank auch gleichzeitig Gruppenleiter ist. Das habe ich bei mir nur noch selten in der Gruppe. Frag mich nich warum, aber viele wollen den Leiter- Posten einfach nich rausrücken.

 Eine Assist Funktion gibt es: „F“, beim Standard UI. Damit nimmt man das Ziel des Ziels ins target.

 Ich hab mir einfach ein makro gemacht… Erstmal, den Tank ins focus target nehmen. Anschließend immer das focus target (Tank) anvisieren, und dessen Ziel.

 Nur als Vorschlag, wenn du mal ähnliche Probleme haben solltest.



 Makro sieht ungefähr so aus… glaube ich…:



 //Anmerkung: Focus target; 1. Makro



 /focus





 //Anmerkung: Ziel des focus targets; 2. Makro



 /target [target=focus]

 /assist



 Ich bin mir aber gerade nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Heronimo (9. März 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Dein Makro setzt aber voraus, dass der Tank auch gleichzeitig Gruppenleiter ist. Das habe ich bei mir nur noch selten in der Gruppe. Frag mich nich warum, aber viele wollen den Leiter- Posten einfach nich rausrücken.



Hallo Mitzy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, da du es evtl übersehen hast.^^



Heronimo schrieb:


> Assist-Makro: /assist party1
> 
> "party1" sollte der Tank sein, ansonsten einfach die Zahl im Makro ändern, sollte der Tank nicht den Lead bekommen.



Die Zahl im Makro ändern ist ne Sache von 1-2 Secunden. ESC - Makros - Makro anklicken - Zahl ändern - ESC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Idee mit dem assisten des Focus Targets is an sich nicht schlecht, aber mich persönlich stört die extra Anzeige vom Focus etwas.
Trotzdem danke für den Tip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG, Hero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (9. März 2010)

Hmm... gut, jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf- damn...

Na ok, ich spiel seit langem mit Fokus makros etc. Kommt wohl durch die Arena und durch´s sheepen in PdK irgendwann einfach rein^^


----------

